# Post hier je laatste aanwinst!



## Lester Burnham

Als ik een nieuw horloge binnenheb (en daar foto's van heb gemaakt) wil ik die doorgaans wel delen met mede-horlogisten alleen heb ik niet altijd zin/tijd om een eigen topic aan te maken. Om die reden lijkt me een topic waarin members kort hun nieuwste aanwinst kunnen presenteren een leuk idee. Omdat dit hoogstwaarschijnlijk te groot en onoverzichtelijk zou worden als het 'gewoon' in het engelstalige gedeelte van WUS zou worden gemaakt heb ik echter nooit een poging gedaan om daadwerkelijk een dergelijk topic te starten. Maar nu we een (veel kleiner) hoekje voor onszelf hebben denk ik dat ik het toch maar eens ga proberen ;-)

Mijn aankoop van de dag (eBay-foto, net de veiling gewonnen):










Een Zwitsers duikhorloge uit de jaren 70. Vind het er zelf erg stoer uitzien, het ding is duidelijk gebruikt.


----------



## joost73

van harte met je leuke nieuwe oude aanwinst :-!


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb vanmiddag mijn laatste aanwinst opgehaald. Ik had er al jaren naar gezocht. Het is een knal roze G-Shock voor een één of andere virtuele e-mail huisdier of zoiets. Het duurt nog wel even voor er foto's van heb... Ik heb, aangespoord door de Pontiac draad, getwijfeld om een Pontiac *** te kopen. Ik denk dat het een Maillot Jaune was, maar dat zal wel niet. Helaas ben ik een beetje platzak.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dacht dat je zo onderhand alle G's wel had :-d

Ik ben een groot fan van G-Shocks in felle kleuren, heb er zelf 16, daar zitten maar twee zwarte modellen bij ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha Lester,

Ik loop zelfs harstikke achter. Ik wil naar Japan toe in December (heb m'n ticket al gekocht), dus moet drastisch in mijn aankopen knippen. Ik heb wel vandaag een GW-3000 besteld, maar die nieuwe hyper colors en laatste serie Crazy Colors heb ik nog steeds niet (en nog geen G-7900).

Je boft wel nu, met die felle kleuren modellen. Ik wil die fel roze/rode GA-110B hebben. Ik kan gewoon niet geloven dat zo'n ding bestaat. Ik heb er volgens mij ook nog nooit een live foto van gezien. Die gif groene is ook erg cool.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja he, wat een bizarre modellen, die roze ziet er erg gaaf uit; maar de eerste die deze durft te kopen is helemaal een held: :-d










Toch zou ik het wel aandurven als ik er een keer een voor een leuke prijs tegenkom.


----------



## Sjors

Ik kan hem gewoon niet betalen, want hij had leuk naast die paarse G-Man gestaan, maar Petew van GMT+9 heeft hem. Als ik hierzo op school rond kijk zie ik regelmatig sneakers met een zelfde kleurschema.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het duikhorloge uit de openingsposting is nog niet aangekomen en er zijn alweer twee andere horloges onderweg. Allebei uit de categorie 'very affordable'. Meer opvullingen voor de verzameling eigenlijk.

Ik had nog geen Jumping Hour horloge, vandaar deze Alpha; mijn handen jeuken al als ik dat bandje zie. Ziet eruit als derderangs huid van een zieke koe uit Roemenie:










En deze om een mooi setje te vormen met het Raketa 'Stalin' model dat ik al had :-d


----------



## vanhessche

mijn eerste automatische horloge en ook de reden waarom ik mij hier heb aangemeld.
Festina 6744 met een Miyota 8N24 erin.


----------



## WouterN

Paar weken geleden een Rolex Submariner LV opgehaald. Morgen ga ik een Seadweller ophalen. Erg gaaf! Heb ook nog een Breitling for Bentley 6.75 maar die gaat er binnenkort uit.

Fototje van de LV (met mijn tel. gemaakt):


----------



## Sjors

EIndelijk heb ik mijn GW-3000B. Ik wilde hem al hebben sinds ik hem voor het eerst zag in February.



















Erg gaaf ding, 6-band atoomtijd ontvanger, de hele wijzerplaat is een zonnecel.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tel ik daar zeven wijzers? :-d

Stoer ding Sjors! Dat oranje geeft het ook zeker net wat extra's!


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, Lester, ik moest ze self even na tellen.:-d


----------



## GuySie

Mijn nieuwste aanwinst is:










Maar het is slechts een donor watch, het gaat mij enkel om de:


----------



## XXoF

Recent gescoord op Marktplaats en leuker dan ik verwachtte.l

De wijzers zouden voor het mooie wel even opnieuw gelumed moeten worden en misschien een nieuw glaasje want deze heeft wat krasjes.

Ach aan de andere kant, op deze manier is het ook een leuk beater waar ik niet zo voorzichtig mee hoef te zijn :-!

Wat vinden jullie restaureren of zo laten als werkpaardje?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik zou 'm (laten) restaureren! Kan een mooi horloge zijn, zou ook zeker de cijfers op de bezel opnieuw in de lak zetten, dat maakt al een groot verschil. Of waren die origineel ook al oningekleurd? :-d

Ik heb trouwens nog nooit een horloge via marktplaats gekocht, altijd alles via eBay. Ben niet zo'n fan van de kopersbeveiliging via marktplaats. Heb een jaar of vijf geleden iets gekocht en dat is nu nog steeds niet bezorgd. ;-)


----------



## XXoF

Er werd zojuist nog een nieuwe aanwinst bezorgd: Ee vette Rodania duiker uit de jaren '70.

Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk:-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ha, een echt IKEA-horloge ;-)

Leuke kleurencombi!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ha, een echt IKEA-horloge ;-)
> 
> Leuke kleurencombi!


Ik kreeg ook meteen Zweudse associaties. Maar inderdaad een goede combo :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## XXoF

haha. die link had ik nog niet gelegd, maar het zijn inderdaad wel dezelfde kleuren.

Ach, er is inmiddels al een mooie 22mm mesh onderweg en dan zal hij er heel anders uitzien. Ben benieuwd wat mooier is.

Groet,

Marc


----------



## hharry

XXoF said:


> Er werd zojuist nog een nieuwe aanwinst bezorgd: Ee vette Rodania duiker uit de jaren '70.
> 
> Mijn dag kan niet meer stuk:-!


vette klok!
De kleur en de dikke indexes maken het een boeiend geheel. Kost dat nou???


----------



## hharry

Sjors said:


> EIndelijk heb ik mijn GW-3000B. Ik wilde hem al hebben sinds ik hem voor het eerst zag in February.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erg gaaf ding, 6-band atoomtijd ontvanger, de hele wijzerplaat is een zonnecel.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> Hee een G-shock met wijzers! waar koop je zulke?
> Geinige klok


----------



## captain kid

Ik heb net een blauwe (navy) Nato strap binnen voor mijn Tao.
En heb van de week een Vostok Amphibia gekocht en er direct een donkergrijze Nato strap bij besteld. 
Dit zijn direct ook mijn enige twee noemenswaardige horloges.

Fotos zijn van Ebay.


----------



## Sjors

> Hee een G-shock met wijzers! waar koop je zulke?
> Geinige klok


Hoi Harry,

Sorry voor mijn late antwoord. Ik heb het horloge gekocht bij www.tiktox.com. Ik weet even niet meer de prijs, maar in het was rond de GBP160.-. De retail prijs in Europa is €250.- en het is erg ongebruikelijk dat je deze horloges hier voor een veel lagere prijs aantreft, dus ik kan Tiktox wel aanraden.

Soms is het interessanter om een horloge in Japan te kopen, maar daar zijn ze ongeveer even duur. Als je dan nog de douane kosten en BTW moet betalen (gauw rond de €45.-), is het zelfs veel duurder.

Ik neem aan dat je Engels wel OK is. Ik heb over dit model een uitgebreide reveiw geschreven voor op mijn weblog:

http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2010/05/gw-3000b-sky-cockpit.html










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag is Gorbatsjov binnengekomen :-!










Mooi triootje van Sovjet-leiders heb ik inmiddels b-)










Zal deze foto's maar niet op het algemene ('Amerikaanse') forum plaatsen, wil liever geen communisten-ban aan m'n broek krijgen


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zal deze foto's maar niet op het algemene ('Amerikaanse') forum plaatsen, wil liever geen communisten-ban aan m'n broek krijgen


:-d gave aanwinst. Zeker Gorbatsjov :-!
Ik zie vaak gelijksoortige reacties op Mao horloges, al dan niet zwaaiend. Dictator zus, moordenaar zo...

Als compensatie heb ik ooit deze gekocht.









Misschien dat ik de Obamaversie ook nog eens haal.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> :-d gave aanwinst. Zeker Gorbatsjov :-!
> Ik zie vaak gelijksoortige reacties op Mao horloges, al dan niet zwaaiend. Dictator zus, moordenaar zo...
> 
> Als compensatie heb ik ooit deze gekocht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misschien dat ik de Obamaversie ook nog eens haal.


Haha, da's ook een geinig ding :-!

Ik heb de Mao-versie van dat horloge ook ooit gehad, maar die hield er na een paar dagen al mee op. Was dan ook niet echt duur (5 dollar inclusief shipping dacht ik).

Toch blijft het aparte materie, ik kan het me veroorloven om over straat te gaan met een Stalin-horloge, en krijg er zelfs vaak geinteresseerde reacties op. Toch zou dat denk ik wel anders zijn met een ......-horloge om. Allebei waren ze verantwoordelijk voor miljoenen doden (alleen kwam die laatste wat dichter bij huis, dat zal het verschil zijn).

[edit] blijkt dus dat die naam automatisch wordt gecensureerd, ik neem aan dat iedereen wel begrijpt over wie ik het had. Het feit dat die dus op de verboden woordenlijst van WUS staat maar Stalin en Mao niet bevestigen mijn oberservatie.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, da's ook een geinig ding :-!
> 
> Ik heb de Mao-versie van dat horloge ook ooit gehad, maar die hield er na een paar dagen al mee op. Was dan ook niet echt duur (5 dollar inclusief shipping dacht ik).
> 
> Toch blijft het aparte materie, ik kan het me veroorloven om over straat te gaan met een Stalin-horloge, en krijg er zelfs vaak geinteresseerde reacties op. Toch zou dat denk ik wel anders zijn met een ......-horloge om. Allebei waren ze verantwoordelijk voor miljoenen doden (alleen kwam die laatste wat dichter bij huis, dat zal het verschil zijn).
> 
> [edit] blijkt dus dat die naam automatisch wordt gecensureerd, ik neem aan dat iedereen wel begrijpt over wie ik het had. Het feit dat die dus op de verboden woordenlijst van WUS staat maar Stalin en Mao niet bevestigen mijn oberservatie.


Ik snap wie je bedoelt, ik begrijp alleen niet waarom WUS de naam wil censureren :-s Ik hou sowiezo niet zo van censuur. Ik was vorig jaar in een warenhuis in Delhi, India, waar een mooi opgemaakte stapel van zijn boek, 'mijn strijd' lag. Ik heb bijna in een recalcitrante bui een exemplaar gekocht. Maar het bezit is in Nederland nog altijd strafbaar, dus heb het maar niet gedaan.

Maar goed, de één z'n terrorist is de ander z'n held. De heren op je horloges hebben een heel tijdperk bepaald, en zijn daarmee historische figuren. En voor een verzamelaar van russische horloges is dit natuurlijk enorm gaaf.

Ik heb, als verzamelaar van chinese horloges, op het punt gestaan deze te kopen maar hij was met 31mm mij te klein:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik snap wie je bedoelt, ik begrijp alleen niet waarom WUS de naam wil censureren :-s Ik hou sowiezo niet zo van censuur. Ik was vorig jaar in een warenhuis in Delhi, India, waar een mooi opgemaakte stapel van zijn boek, 'mijn strijd' lag. Ik heb bijna in een recalcitrante bui een exemplaar gekocht. Maar het bezit is in Nederland nog altijd strafbaar, dus heb het maar niet gedaan.
> 
> Maar goed, de één z'n terrorist is de ander z'n held. De heren op je horloges hebben een heel tijdperk bepaald, en zijn daarmee historische figuren. En voor een verzamelaar van russische horloges is dit natuurlijk enorm gaaf.


Het feit dat hij dus in India blijkbaar een status heeft die iemand als Stalin hier heeft bevestigt voor mij dat het dan inderdaad waarschijnlijk puur een kwestie van nabijheid is waardoor de impact van de naam zo verschilt. Ik zou overigens zelf ook nooit een horloge kopen waar AH opstaat.

Waarschijnlijk zal de hele AH-ban in Nederland (inclusief het verbod op zijn boek) over een paar decennia ook wel vervallen. Ik kan er niet op wachten, vind het maar niets dat zoiets wordt verboden. Heb overigens het boek in kwestie in pdf op m'n pc staan, niks bijzonders.

gr. 
Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik zou overigens zelf ook nooit een horloge kopen waar AH opstaat.
> 
> Waarschijnlijk zal de hele AH-ban in Nederland (inclusief het verbod op zijn boek) over een paar decennia ook wel vervallen. Ik kan er niet op wachten, vind het maar niets dat zoiets wordt verboden. Heb overigens het boek in kwestie in pdf op m'n pc staan, niks bijzonders.
> 
> gr.
> Mart


Hehehe, Ik heb een horloge met AH er op, hier in het midden:









Ik heb trouwens de PDF ook, en ooit gepoogd te lezen. Niet echt hoogstaand. Ook Das Kapital heb ik ooit geprobeerd door te komen. Ook niet echt mijn literatuur. Maar daar ben ik tenminste nog tot de helft gekomen ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Martin,

Hé, mijn moeder heeft dat zelfde horloge. Ze heeft vroeger (als in heeeel lang geleden) vele jaren bij Appie gewerkt. Volgens mij was dit een Jubeleum gift of zoiets. Ze heeft hem heel lang gedragen, tot ze een keer mijn Seiko Kinetic met gele wijzerplaat zag en erg onder de indruk was. Ik heb het horloge ter plekke uit gedaan en aan haar gegeven. Ik heb tenslotte ook eens een mooie Seiko 5 van haar gekregen.

Hé Lester,

Je zou natuurlijk de Obama blauwe (ja zo heet die kleur) G-Shock kunnen kopen ter compensatie. Dat ding heeft nogal was moderators kop zorgen bezorgd op het G-Shock Forum...

Heb je trouwens ook een Youri Gagarin model?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## WouterN

Gmt swiss only... 16700


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Hehehe, Ik heb een horloge met AH er op, hier in het midden:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb trouwens de PDF ook, en ooit gepoogd te lezen. Niet echt hoogstaand. Ook Das Kapital heb ik ooit geprobeerd door te komen. Ook niet echt mijn literatuur. Maar daar ben ik tenminste nog tot de helft gekomen ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hahaha, lachen, dat horloge!

Ik neem aan dat je die altijd omdoet als je gaat winkelen? ;-)

Das Kapital ben ik nog niet aan begonnen, heb hier uit de categorie communistische literatuur nog wel het Rode Boekje liggen, maar daar ben ik niet ver in gekomen. Alleen maar herhaling, herhaling en nog eens herhaling, als je na 30 pagina's al acht keer hetzelfde hebt gelezen gaat de fun er snel vanaf ;-)

@Sjors, Ik beperk me voorlopig nog even tot Russische en Sovjet-leiders :-d Zo'n Obama-blue 6900 spreekt me wel aan, komt er misschien ooit nog eens van!

Heb nog geen Gagarin horloge, wat dat betreft is er keuze genoeg op eBay, toch mooi, die heldenverering op Russische wijzerplaten |>

gr.
Mart


----------



## Harayasu

Vorige week gekocht, Casio G-Shock GW-M5600.


----------



## Sjors

De nieuwe "Crazy Colors" serie is wel heel bijzonder in het echt. De bezel is metallic zilver en die plaat om over het display heen ligt, lijke wel een gegraveerd metalen spiegelend plaatje. Eigenlijk erg mooi in het echt.










en deze had ik al gepost in de Douane draad.










maar nog niet het lampje:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe, eindelijk 'live pictures' van het horloge waarmee ik dit topic opende. Heb nooit van het merk gehoord, waarschijnlijk een van de goedkope Zwitserse fabrikanten die overbodig werd toen Quartz in dat prijssegment de zaak overnam in de 70's. Heb er een bijpassende NATO bijbesteld en ben een paar dagen bezig geweest met het reguleren van het uurwerk. Heb het inmiddels van +3 minuten per dag tot pakweg +40 seconden per dag gekregen. Denk dat ik het daar maar bij houd.

Fotootjes:


----------



## Martin_B

Ik ken het merk inderdaad niet, maar ik vind het er prachtig uitzien, zeker met de Nato :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Dier Basis ziet er idd wel stoer uit. Het feit dat ie gebruikt is geeft em eigenlijk nog een beetje extra. Ik volg zo hier en daar wat Japanse blogs en zie wel eens van die jaren '60 Seiko Sporst horloges. De wijzers zijn af en toe een beetje verweerd, maar ook die zien er eigenlijk best aardig uit als ze gebruikt zijn.

+40 seconden per dag... Ik heb er bij zitten die ongeveer een halve seconde per dag mis zitten, wat ik al verschikkelijk vind.

Zag net trouwens een leerling met een gave Poljot lopen (witte dial met een vier motorig bommenwerper er op).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik ken het merk inderdaad niet, maar ik vind het er prachtig uitzien, zeker met de Nato :-!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb die NATO een beetje op de gok besteld, de kleur blijkt echt perfect te matchen met de (tritium) cijfers op de wijzerplaat. Beetje een gelukje, ben er in elk geval tevreden mee ;-)



> Die Basis ziet er idd wel stoer uit. Het feit dat ie gebruikt is geeft em eigenlijk nog een beetje extra. Ik volg zo hier en daar wat Japanse blogs en zie wel eens van die jaren '60 Seiko Sporst horloges. De wijzers zijn af en toe een beetje verweerd, maar ook die zien er eigenlijk best aardig uit als ze gebruikt zijn.
> 
> +40 seconden per dag... Ik heb er bij zitten die ongeveer een halve seconde per dag mis zitten, wat ik al verschikkelijk vind.
> 
> Zag net trouwens een leerling met een gave Poljot lopen (witte dial met een vier motorig bommenwerper er op).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dat 'ie zo duidelijk gebruikt is was voor mij ook een groot deel van de aantrekking. Een spiksplinternieuw horloge is mooi, een verweerd horloge is mooi. Daartussenin vind ik het maar niets ;-)

Haha, ja, een accuraatheid in die orde van grootte is slechts een droombeeld voor mij :-d Waarschijnlijk liep dit horloge zo ver out of sync omdat er gewoon service nodig is. Maar ik ga hier niets in investeren, zolang het met af en toe een beetje bijdraaien binnen een minuut per dag te houden is draait dit horloge mee in de normale roulatie |>

Wist niet dat er in Nederland nog middelbare scholieren bestaan die met Poljots rondlopen! Ik ben nog nooit iemand tegengekomen met een Russisch horloge om, wel vinden mensen (de meesten in elk geval :-d) die ze bij mij zien ze meestal erg origineel. Op dit moment is een 'aangestoken' collega van mij zich ook aan het verdiepen in Raketa's en Vostok's ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Nou Lester,

Ik was ook enigszins verrast. Het horloge viel eigenlijk niet eens zo echt op. Die jongen verklaarde dat als hij volgend jaar slaagt voor z'n VWO, dat hij een Rolex krijgt van z'n moeder.

Kaliber 2010 heeft me een beetje aangestoken. Ik heb geboden op twee pittig gebruikte mechanische horloges. Duurt nog even voor ze aflopen. Duimen maar dat ik wat win ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Nou Lester,
> 
> Ik was ook enigszins verrast. Het horloge viel eigenlijk niet eens zo echt op. Die jongen verklaarde dat als hij volgend jaar slaagt voor z'n VWO, dat hij een Rolex krijgt van z'n moeder.
> 
> Kaliber 2010 heeft me een beetje aangestoken. Ik heb geboden op twee pittig gebruikte mechanische horloges. Duurt nog even voor ze aflopen. Duimen maar dat ik wat win ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hmmm, zulke ouders had ik helaas niet toen ik m'n diploma haalde :-d

Tipje van de sluier over die horloges?? ;-)

Ik ben zelf ook aan het bieden op een vintage horloge, een Seiko 5, heel erg gaaf design, en ook weer erg 'gebruikt'. Laat jullie uiteraard weten wat het is geworden, we zijn inmiddels aardig boven wat ik in mijn hoofd had aan het bieden...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, zulke ouders had ik helaas niet toen ik m'n diploma haalde :-d
> 
> Tipje van de sluier over die horloges?? ;-)
> 
> Ik ben zelf ook aan het bieden op een vintage horloge, een Seiko 5, heel erg gaaf design, en ook weer erg 'gebruikt'. Laat jullie uiteraard weten wat het is geworden, we zijn inmiddels aardig boven wat ik in mijn hoofd had aan het bieden...


Jammer jammer jammer, de veiling waar ik het over had heb ik met $2.50 verschil verloren. Hier ging het om:










Supergaaf ding.


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Tipje van de sluier over die horloges?? ;-)


Wim van Est?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Wim van Est?


Duidelijk ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Sjors said:


> Die jongen verklaarde dat als hij volgend jaar slaagt voor z'n VWO, dat hij een Rolex krijgt van z'n moeder.


Op wat voor school werk jij? ;-) :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Die jongen verklaarde dat als hij volgend jaar slaagt voor z'n VWO, dat hij een Rolex krijgt van z'n moeder.


Die heeft mams in de aanbieding gekocht, toen ze op vakantie was in Turkije. Special price for you, beautiful lady ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Die heeft mams in de aanbieding gekocht, toen ze op vakantie was in Turkije. Special price for you, beautiful lady ;-)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Of misschien zit die jongen in VMBO-3 en heeft zijn moeder voor de gein gezegd dat als hij volgend jaar zijn VWO-diploma haalt hij een Rolex krijgt, dat kan ook nog |>


----------



## Sjors

Nou, er zitten nogal wat leerlingen waar ouders arts of specialist zijn of iets dergelijks. Reken maar dat het een echte Rolex wordt. Leerling van Gymnasium-5 overigens. Ik denk dat een Rolex trouwens beter is dan een auto (een paar jaar geleden kreeg een meisje een BMW Z3 voor haar HAVO diploma).


----------



## vanhessche

En een Rolex is ook wel iets goedkoper dan een Z3


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> En een Rolex is ook wel iets goedkoper dan een Z3


Tenzij hij een originele Paul Newman Daytona krijgt ofzo :-d


----------



## StufflerMike

Dit week heb ik een oude Bulova met kal. 11 ALL gekocht. Het uurwerk tikkt zoals nieuw en best accuraat.



















De zoek naar en bijpassend bandje (17mm) was een beetje moelijk. Uhrenarmband.de was behulpzaam. Binnen 4 dagen kwam een bruin 17mm bandje aan.


----------



## MHe225

*eindexamen cadeautje*

Welkom in Amerika, land van de extremen.

Wij zijn hier net weer door het jaarlijkse graduation circus heen gegaan en dan hoor je verhalen .... :think:

Meisje van zeer gegoede ouders uit de regio (voorstad van Houston), werd in een stretch limo thuis opgehaald, collecteerde nog 3 vriendinnen om vervolgens met een prive-jet naar Dallas te gaan om daar in een of ander poepieduur restaurant te eten. Terug naar Houston, diploma uitreiking op school waarbij "mevrouw" haar nieuwe gouden Rolex met diamantjes droeg. Na afloop met dezelfde vriendinnen in dezelfde jet voor een lang weekend naar Hawai. En bij thuiskomst wachtte een nagelnieuwe Mercedes convertible.

Als zo'n blaag 25 of 30 is, wat valt er dan nog te wensen? Ik heb hier heel gemengde gevoelens over; natuurlijk ben ik een beetje jaloers, maar eigenlijk vind ik het ook weer helemaal niks.

RonB


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha MHe225,

Er is altijd baas boven baas. Die jongen vertelde dat zijn moeder iets hem iets tastbaars wou geven voor de rest van zijn leven. Zit je trouwens op een basis in Texas?

Eerst even de 1-0 op Japan vieren en dan...










...back on Topic: Eigenlijk niet mijn nieuwste aanwinst, maar compleet vergeten dat ik em binnen had gekregen. Lag in een kastje weggeborgen. Ik vind het een erg gaaf model. Ook de verpakking van L-R-G is schitterent.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

stuffler said:


> Dit week heb ik een oude Bulova met kal. 11 ALL gekocht. Het uurwerk tikkt zoals nieuw en best accuraat.


Dat vind ik nou mooie oude vintage!


----------



## Martin_B

vanhessche said:


> En een Rolex is ook wel iets goedkoper dan een Z3


Maar na pakumbeet 5 jaar is de Rolex meer waard. Al helemaal als je de rijstijl invloeden van een 18jarige meeneemt. ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

dat is ook waar


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nog maar eens een nieuwe aanwinst van mijn kant. Koop normaal gesproken alleen horloges met een maximale lug-to-lug van pakweg 48mm; hiertoe voel ik mezelf genoodzaakt omdat ik nogal dunne polsen heb (hooguit 6,5"). Om die reden vallen er nogal wat horloges weg die ik eigenlijk wel zou willen hebben. Ik heb voor een keer een uitzondering op mijn regel gemaakt om toch maar eens te zien hoe een groter horloge mij staat. Het is een Alpha Titanium Pilot geworden, met een kastdiameter van 45mm (49mm met kroon) en een lug-to-lug van maar liefst 53mm. Ik ben er nog niet helemaal over uit of ik de maat acceptabel vind, eigenlijk is het gewoon te groot. Wel denk ik nu dat ik mijn bovengrens van 48mm kan opschuiven naar pakweg 50mm.

Wat fotootjes:


















Zoals hierboven te zien is komt het horloge uit New-Ziealand :-d
Misschien de naam van een industriestadje ergens in China ;-)










Ook nog twee wrist-shots, daar ging het me zelf toch vooral om:









Op de achtergrond nog een stukje Portugal - Noord-Korea 









Vooral hier is te zien dat het eigenlijk een beetje te veel van het goede is voor mij.


----------



## Martin_B

Mooie aanwinst. Zooeen heb ik ook 
Ik vond het alleen nodig de band te vervangen:









Dat nieuw zeeland zal komen omdat dit een mislukte lichting Magrette's is, denkik
Alpha heeft deze kasten (en meer, gokik) gemaakt voor de Magrette Nautico :










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah kijk eens aan, dat verklaart e.e.a. :-! 

Ik vond het al zo vreemd dat er Magrette Nautico achterop stond :-d Ik vind de Alpha trouwens beduidend mooier dan die Magrette.

Mooi bandje heb je erbij gevonden, ik denk dat ik 'm voorlopig nog even op dit bandje laat, ik heb wel eens slechtere Alpha-bandjes gezien.

Gr. Mart


----------



## GuySie

Er komt nog wel een echte foto sessie, maar ik wou even de lume laten zien van m'n nieuwe Getat. 10 seconden onder de bureau lamp en hij schijnt als een malle; dat zie je andere Chinese klokjes niet zo snel doen.


----------



## Martin_B

Toch nog maar een extra ST5 gekocht. Ik had de zwarte wijzerplaat nl. nog niet 










Hij voelt zich prima thuis bij zijn 9 broertjes b-)









(een is nog in revisie. Heb zijn jas voor het idee erbij gedaan :-d)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die meest linkse vind ik echt een supercombi, helder blauwe wijzerplaat op een mesh-band. |> 
Ik heb nog geen enkele Sea-gull in mijn collectie zitten, maar sluit niet uit dat er binnenkort ook eentje bij gaat komen.

gr. Mart


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Die meest linkse vind ik echt een supercombi, helder blauwe wijzerplaat op een mesh-band. |>
> Ik heb nog geen enkele Sea-gull in mijn collectie zitten, maar sluit niet uit dat er binnenkort ook eentje bij gaat komen.
> 
> gr. Mart


Die is inderdaad erg mooi, al zeg ik het zelf ;-) Ik hou wel van die kleurtjes. En Mesh staat prima bij dit soort platen.





































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Hmmm moet toch ook eens een mesh bandje kopen. Weet nog niet waar ik 't op zou zetten, maar 't ziet er zo leuk uit


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Tipje van de sluier over die horloges?? ;-)


Helaas....










Ik vond dit wel een mooi klokje, maar ineens ging de prijs wel erg rap omhoog...










Wel deze Franz Beckenbauer gewonnen. Had enorme mazzel. Op het laatst bood iemand minder dan €1.- onder mijn maximum bedrag...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe, dat was inderdaad een karaktervol horloge Sjors, jammer dat het op het laatst is misgelopen!

Het Kaiser-Uhr zou je eigenlijk morgen voor Engeland-Duitsland al binnen moeten hebben ;-)


----------



## HertogJanNL

Toch maar even mijn laatste aanwinst posten hier 

Van mijn ouders heb ik voor mijn verjaardag een horlogebox gekregen. Leuk als ze zelf ook veel van horloges houden :-! Besteld van wereldhorloges.nl (link). Plaats voor 12 horloges met kussentjes bovenin. Moest goed opletten bij het bestellen dat er genoeg ruimte is voor de wat dikkere cases/bandjes. Mijn Laco B-Uhr heeft namelijk een enorm dikke band, waardoor hij wat hoger komt te liggen. Maar al mijn horloges passen er gemakkelijk in. 
Wat ook mooi is, is dat het gedeelte voor de horloges uitneembaar is en eronder zitten een aantal langwerpige vakken waar ik mijn horlogetools, banden, losse schakels en onderdelen kwijt kan. Helemaal top!

Verder heb ik bij Rob van monsterwatches.nl een Seiko SKX007 laten modificeren. Had wel wat ideeën van wat ik wilde hebben, maar aangezien Rob ook in Hilversum woont ben ik langsgegaan en kon ik alles terplekke uitzoeken uit zijn enorme collectie horloges en onderdelen. Uiteindelijk is het een SKX007 geworden met originele bezel, chapter ring, kristal en case. De wijzerplaat is van een SKX173 (van de Amerikaanse markt), de wijzers zijn ook officiele Seiko wijzers van twee andere modellen en de dag-ring is vervangen door een zwarte, wat een leuk effect geeft. Als band heb ik voor de Seiko lumpy / watchadoo / anvil met bijpassende endlinks gekozen. Ben echt zeer happy met het resultaat. En het mooie is dat ik het horloge de volgende dag kon ophalen  Bedankt Rob!

On to the pix! Oh en sorry, ben niet echt een topfotograaf ;-)

Seiko SKX007



















Watchbox


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ga hier binnenkort weer plaatjes neerplempen, heb er 6 onderweg op het moment :-d

Voelde mezelf wel een beetje schuldig toen ik net #5 en #6 afrekende op eBay. Het moet niet te gek worden... :roll:


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ga hier binnenkort weer plaatjes neerplempen, heb er 6 onderweg op het moment :-d
> 
> Voelde mezelf wel een beetje schuldig toen ik net #5 en #6 afrekende op eBay. Het moet niet te gek worden... :roll:


Hmmm, weet wat je bedoelt. Voor mij zijn het er slechts drie, maar kunnen er zomaar 5 worden deze week, volg nl nog twee interessante 

Maar ja, er zijn mensen met 500+ horloges :-d

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Ik schreef het hier (https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=3127505&postcount=1) er staat er eentje aan te komen. 
Staat is nu stond want mijn nieuwe Portuguese is binnen :-! 
Moet nu alleen op zoek naar en wat korter bandje (en m'n _signature_ aanpassen).

RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een beauty Ron


----------



## GuySie

Mooi! Moet wel eerlijk zeggen dat ik je 3714 mooier vond - dat is en blijft mijn grail  -maar dit is zeker geen onsmakelijk klokje!


----------



## Sjors

Een mooi horloge Ron! Vandaag is totaal iets anders bij me binnengekomen.

#500! ​
eindelijk, en dan ook nog een bijzonder exemplaar! Jammer dat the Giro alweer voorbij is, want hij is exact de juiste kleur! En het kan wel, hé. Vier dagen van Oita naar Middelburg!




























Misschien wel de eerste L.T.S.A.T.E. Riseman buiten Japan, want het is op 29 juni uitgebracht.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd met deze roze rakker! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Weet je zeker dat het er geen 497 of 501 zijn? Volgens mij ligt er nog eentje te slingeren achter een doos, moet ze eigenlijk even natellen ;-)

Erg leuk model dit! De wat hardere roze kleur van de roze 6900 is wel erg zuurstokkerig, dit is een hele frisse roze-tint :-!

Vier dagen is ook erg mooi, ik zit nu al meer dan een maand te wachten op een horloge uit Duitsland, heb gisteren de verkoper benaderd, nog geen reactie gekregen, moet binnenkort maar eens paypal gaan inschakelen vrees ik.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart/Lester,

Ik weet zeker dat het er minstens 500 zijn. In het verleden ben ik er wel eens achter gekomen dat ik er ééntje was vergeten in mijn administratie op te nemen, maar zover ik weet zitten ze allemaal in het archief.

en uh... er komt net een collega aanlopen, waarmee ik vorige week over horloges had. Zijn vader repareerd wat horloges voor de hobby. Ik liet (handig zo'n iPhone) de veiling van die Pontiac Chronograaf zien doe ik had verloren. Hij zeio meteen: "Tik Tak, Pontiac". Die reclame kreet kwam me bekend voor van heeel lang geleden. Hij duwde me iets in mijn handen. "Hadden we het vorige week over, mijn vader had er nog één.

Een Poniac *** Memomatic met Zwitsers mechaniek (er staat Swiss made op). Het is alleen het horloge, geen springbar en bandje. Ik vrees dat ik hier en daar even oet lobbyen om het klaar om te dragen te krijgen, maar een erg leuk hebbedingetje.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Hoi Sjors,

Dat zijn leuke cadeautjes!
Als de lugmaat 18 of 20 mm is, heb ik nog wel wat springbars en bandjes liggen. Laat maar weten als je wat nodig hebt.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Mart/Lester,
> 
> Ik weet zeker dat het er minstens 500 zijn. In het verleden ben ik er wel eens achter gekomen dat ik er ééntje was vergeten in mijn administratie op te nemen, maar zover ik weet zitten ze allemaal in het archief.
> 
> en uh... er komt net een collega aanlopen, waarmee ik vorige week over horloges had. Zijn vader repareerd wat horloges voor de hobby. Ik liet (handig zo'n iPhone) de veiling van die Pontiac Chronograaf zien doe ik had verloren. Hij zeio meteen: "Tik Tak, Pontiac". Die reclame kreet kwam me bekend voor van heeel lang geleden. Hij duwde me iets in mijn handen. "Hadden we het vorige week over, mijn vader had er nog één.
> 
> Een Poniac *** Memomatic met Zwitsers mechaniek (er staat Swiss made op). Het is alleen het horloge, geen springbar en bandje. Ik vrees dat ik hier en daar even oet lobbyen om het klaar om te dragen te krijgen, maar een erg leuk hebbedingetje.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hey Sjors,

ik moet eigenlijk zelf ook eens een Excel-bestandje gaan aanmaken met alles wat ik heb, nu tel ik eens in de zoveel keer eens wat ik allemaal heb, maar door de constante stroom van binnenkomers is het soms lastig bij te houden ;-)

Ah! Leuk joh, zo'n cadeautje, laat maar eens wat fotootjes zien als het een beetje toonbaar is! Mocht het niet lukken met springbars van Martin (ze kunnen verschillende diktes hebben) dan heb ik ook nog wel een voorraadje liggen.

Groetjes, 
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah! Leuk joh, zo'n cadeautje, laat maar eens wat fotootjes zien als het een beetje toonbaar is! Mocht het niet lukken met springbars van Martin (ze kunnen verschillende diktes hebben) dan heb ik ook nog wel een voorraadje liggen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart


Hoi Mart,

Even een paar fotootjes tussendoor geschoten. Ik ben als een gek foto's aan het schieten voor 50 Gs, vandaar (erg mooi en bijzonder exemplaar uit mijn verzameling, met bijbehorend programma boekje!).  

Er is wel iets vreemds met deze Pontiac. Ik vond ergens op internet dat de Memomatic een automatic zou zijn, maar dit is een hand windertje. DIe vind ik overigens wel stoer. De enige hand winder die ik ooit heb gehad heeft mij ongeveer 2 dagen overleeft... 








 








 








 

Nou, wat vind je ervan?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Daar zit genoeg karakter/leven aan in elk geval!

Heb je al geprobeerd om dat ding open te draaien? Dan kan je zien of er een rotor aanwezig is, misschien zit het ding vast ofzo, zou ook nog kunnen. Andere mogelijkheid is dat je een leeg gaatje ziet waar een schroefje in had moeten zitten die de rotor vasthield ;-)

Denk dat je met wat TLC dit horloge al snel een heel stuk mooier kunt krijgen, alhoewel je wel moet uitkijken met polish, zo te zien is het een messing kast met metaalkleurige lak eroverheen. Of zie ik dat verkeerd op de foto's?

Loopt het horloge nog een beetje? Interessant om eens een dagje te laten lopen en te kijken wat het doet qua nauwkeurigheid. Als dat pakweg binnen een afwijking van 10 minuten valt is er wel een en ander te doen met behulp van het afstellingspalletje op het uurwerk. Maar goed, zo'n horloge heeft natuurlijk al jaaaaaarenlang geen onderhoud meer gezien (misschien wel nooit zelfs) dus het zou ook kunnen dat het niet meer zo 1-2-3 op orde te krijgen is. In elk geval heel wat anders om aan te sleutelen dan een G-Shock ;-)


groetjes,
Mart


----------



## EricSW

Dit is mijn laatste aanwinst, ook alweer drie maanden oud inmiddels. Ben er erg blij mee. Ik ben zelfs op WUS terecht gekomen omdat ik een PAM tegenkwam tijdens het googlen en wel die van Guysie... Vandaar dat ik ook die PAM bij Tat heb gekocht, nog bedankt Guysie! :-!

De volgende wordt waarschijnlijk een Seiko bij Monsterwatches, een SKA371 met als aanpassing een gele secondewijzer en geel bandje om de kroon.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Eric,

Die Pam van je heeft een erg mooide wijzerplaat. Schitterend ding!


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Ben er erg blij mee. Ik ben zelfs op WUS terecht gekomen omdat ik een PAM tegenkwam tijdens het googlen en wel die van Guysie... Vandaar dat ik ook die PAM bij Tat heb gekocht, nog bedankt Guysie! :-!


Hehehehe, graag gedaan, we zijn ook een stel enablers hier op WUS ;-) zou de helft van mijn aankopen niet gedaan hebben zonder de foto's van andere gebruikers en het gejuich van andere Affordables bezoekers...


----------



## EricSW

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe, graag gedaan, we zijn ook een stel enablers hier op WUS ;-) zou de helft van mijn aankopen niet gedaan hebben zonder de foto's van andere gebruikers en het gejuich van andere Affordables bezoekers...


Inderdaad ja, was er anders echt van mijn leven niet opgekomen van een onbekende verkoper in HongKong een horloge aan te schaffen welke je ook nog ;s vooruit moet betalen...  Nu heb ik al een shortlist van affordables van deze site waar ik de komende jaren over kan doen.... :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Die ziet er fraai uit. Prachtige band ook. Gefeliciteerd.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> Als de lugmaat 18 of 20 mm is, heb ik nog wel wat springbars en bandjes liggen. Laat maar weten als je wat nodig hebt.


Hoi Martin,

Dat is aardig aangeboden, maar ik had ondertussen al een andere bron aangeboord. Met een bandje ziet het er toch een stuk beter uit:

Om met de woorden van Audrey Hepburn te spreken: "How do I look?"



















Ik denk dat ik in de toekomst nog eens meer naar een Pontiac moet kijken. 

Hebben jullie ook wel eens last van die irritante dieren die persé op je armen of handen gaan zitten als je een pols plaatje wilt trekken? Deze gast ging elke keer op een adere plek zitten, zodat er best een aantal fotootjes nogal bewogen waren:-d










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Sjors, dat bandje is echt perfect voor die kast. Kleur klopt, stikseltjes kloppen, textuur klopt. Pontiac had het zelf niet veel beter kunnen doen denk ik |>


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hey Sjors, dat bandje is echt perfect voor die kast. Kleur klopt, stikseltjes kloppen, textuur klopt. Pontiac had het zelf niet veel beter kunnen doen denk ik |>


+1, het ziet er erg goed uit. Zal wel even wennen zijn, zo'n klein horlogetje, vergleken met de G-Shocks.

Voor wat betreft lastige beestjes, dat heb ik ook wel eens :-d









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mijn laatste aanwinst:










Kan dus eindelijk weer fotootjes gaan maken ;-) 
Heb nog een stuk of 5 laatste aanwinsten te fotograferen sinds mijn vorige camera de pijp aan Maarten gegeven heeft.


----------



## Martin_B

*Vier nieuwen, veel plaatjes*

Gisteren terug gekomen na twee weken States (werk...) en er lagen reeds twee pakketjes op me te wachten. Dezelfde middag ging de bel, en werden er nóg twee afgeleverd. Goede reden om dus even een paar foto's in dit topic te gooien.

Eén van mijn verzamelgebieden is vintage chinees. Ik heb de collectie dan ook uitgebreid met twee Shanghai 1120's. De ene is duidelijk wat ouder, maar dat vind ik helemaal niet erg, en de ander is als nieuw!



















Het SS1 uuerwerk:




































Verder nog een NOS SeaGull 29J St5 met PiePan dial:


























(let op het datum lensje in het plexi!)










En, last but not least, een Maurice Blum (leuke naam, maar is gewoon 100% een OEM SeaGull) MoonPhase. 
Ik ben al tijden aan het kijken naar een horloge met een SeaGull ST2528, dus met big date en maanstand. Totdat ik deze zag. De keus was snel gemaakt. Ik vind hem prachtig. Mooi formaat, zo'n 42mm, antraciet wijzerplaat met een soort zonnestralen.














































Door de extra module is het een vrij dik uurwerk: 


















Ik ben weer een tevreden mens :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Da's aardig thuiskomen, Martin. Heb je ook nog wat in de VS gescoord?

Ikzelf loop al langere tijd met het idee rond om zelf een paar klokjes uit China mee te nemen. Ik ben betrokken bij 2 projecten in China en heb al meer dan een half jaar een visum voor China in mijn paspoort zitten. Alleen, mijn trip naar China Bejing en Chengdu) wordt steeds verschoven en uitgesteld, meestal niet nadat er eerst een hoop stress en paniek is geweest. Vorige maand moest ik op stel en sprong heen ..... totdat men zich realiseerde dat een rechtstreeks vlucht in de business-class ruim $20K zou kosten ...... toch maar niet. En nu komt het er helemaal niet meer van, want ik heb afgelopen dinsdag ontslag genomen.

Nu Lester een niet horloge laatste aanwinst laat zien, voel ik mij ook niet geremd onze laatste aanwinst te laten zien: *Georgie* |>

Het is een triest en tevens ook klassiek verhaal ...... Georgies vorige eigenaar voelde zichzelf zielig en eenzaam en zo kwam Georgie in haar leven. Zij werkte full-time en had alleen 's avonds en in de weekenden (beperkt) tijd en aandacht voor Georgie. Echter, JRT's zijn hyper-actief, dus dat leidde tot problemen en dus kwam Georgie 2 dagen per week bij ons en amuseerde zich kostelijk met Paulien. Dat ging ruim 2 jaar zo maar hield ook van de ene op de andere dag op. Daar heeft Paulien toen veel last van gehad en heeft nog lang op dinsdag en donderdag bij de deur zitten wachten of Georgie misschien toch zou komen.

Nu, ruim 4 jaar later is deze vorige eigenaar getrouwd. heeft 'n tweeling, nog minder tijd voor Georgie _(soms hebben we 1-2 weken geen tijd om met Georgie te wandelen)_ en is verbaasd dat Georgie dingen in huis sloopt. Ze heeft de kinderen nog nooit kwaad gedaan, maar er gaan praatjes in de trant van _..... nu zijn het alleen dingen, wat als ze straks de tweeling bijt ....?_ 
En dus moet Georgie weg en naar het asiel :rodekaart

Ik weet niet hoe de situatie tegenwoordig in Nederland is, maar hier puilen de dierenasielen uit en 'n hond van 6 jaar met dit soort begeleidende praatjes maakt geen schijn van kans. Als 'n hond hier langer dan 'n maand zit (sommige asielen slechts 2 weken) dan is het einde verhaal en wacht een spuitje. Oke, toegegeven, wij zijn softies en realiseren ons ook dat wij niet alle asielhonden kunnen redden, maar wij konden Georgie dit lot niet laten ondergaan.

Inmiddels zijn we er ook achter dat de inentingen niet bijgehouden zijn, 'n paar van haar tanden heel slecht zijn, ze licht arthritis heeft, wormen, ....... dat alles zijn we nu, voor zover mogelijk, aan het rechttrekken. Alsmede regelmatige wandelingen, rondjes zwemmen in de vijvers in onze wijk, ....

RonB

Paulien & Georgie in '05/'06 .................... Georgie today


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Ron,

Ik ben eigenlijk meer een katten mens (en gewoon geen tijd voor een hond ook), maar JRT zijn erg leuke dieren, maar hebben inderdaad ook erg veel aandacht nodig. De buren van mijn vorige huis hadden een JRT (Taksie), waar wij ons kostelijk vanaf ons dakterras aan amuzeerden.

Onze kat is negen jaar geleden aan komen wandelen en vond ons huis wel een geschikte plaats om te wonen. Je hebt er bijna geen kind aan, want hij eet voornamelijk muizen, ratten en vogels. Dat laatste is wat minder, zeker toen ie met kerst een levende waterhoen mee door het kattenluik had gesleept naar de woonkamer.

Zijn voornaamste hobby is in de weg liggen. Vooral als je foto's aan het nemen bent van je wat zeldzamere horloges, zoals hier van de week voor een artikeltje morgen...










... en hier in December toen ik me eventjes had omgedraaid om een andere lens te pakken. Opgestaan...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Sjors,

mooi beest, ben zelf ook een kattenmens, we hebben meerdere zwarte katten gehad. De laatste kwam iets meer dan drie jaar geleden (op achtjarige leeftijd) ineens zwaargewond thuis aanlopen en hebben we een spuitje moeten geven. Bovendien heeft een ander gezinslid door de jaren heen een vrij heftige allergische reactie opgebouwd tegen katten zodat het sowieso niet meer verantwoord zou zijn.

Dit is mijn laatste aanwinst (fotootje gemaakt met mijn op 1 na nieuwste aanwinst ;-))
Erg leuk om bij foto's te spelen met de spiegelende achtergrond van de nieuwe serie Crazy Colors 6900's.










Ook wat geexperimenteerd met langere sluitertijden. Daarvoor is een Monster uiteraard de beste keus ;-)


----------



## Sjors

He mart,

Leuk cameraatje. Gave foto van die Crazy Colors, vooral die spiegel. Best lastig te fotograferen. Hier is mijn zilveren versie:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Aan die versie zat ik nog wat te twijfelen, heb wel de rode uit deze nieuwe serie onderweg en de zwart/gouden zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk binnenkort ook wel worden besteld.

Laatste binnenkomer:










Samen met z'n brave zusje


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Dat is een aardige blikvanger. Ik heb er vorig jaar éétje gekocht voor een studente van de TU Delft. Ze schijnt nog steeds regelmatig over haar horloge te worden aangesproken. En terecht, een erg mooi model. Ik heb de 5725 trouwens ook.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dat is al helemaal een bijzonder model, zou het best op prijs stellen als Casio eens wat meer met de kastvorm van de 5725 gaat doen |>


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag ontvangen van Rob van Monsterwatches.
Al mooi op de juiste maat gezet door Rob.

Seiko SNZG17J1.










Echt een prachtig horloge voor hetgeen het maar kost.
Voelt zéér degelijk aan.
Meer foto's volgen later nog.

Ook een zeer goeie service van Monsterwatches, echt een aanrader!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi vanhessche,

Dat is een aardige Seiko 5-er. Geeft ie ook Japanse dagen aan?

Ik kreeg dit vandaag binnen. Als ik het goed heb zoek ik dit horloge al sinds 2004..










Ik heb het idee dat ie in het echt zelfs nog mooier is. Het is een G-Viper. Dit model stamt uit Juli 2003 en was eigenlijk al sinds ie uitkwam erg lastig te vinden. Volgens mij is het meteen ook mijn eerste G-2310 versie (met een metalen binnenring, in plaats van polyurethaan.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

Sjors said:


> Hoi vanhessche,
> 
> Dat is een aardige Seiko 5-er. Geeft ie ook Japanse dagen aan?


Je kan inderdaad kiezen tussen 2 soorten aanduidingen voor de dagen.
Maar ik weet niet of het Japans is, het lijkt precies toch ook wel op Arabische tekens :-s

Maar het is de "J" versie, dus made in Japan, dus je zal wel gelijk hebben dat het Japanse tekens zijn 

Edit:

Ik heb even nog wat andere foto's gemaakt:


----------



## Sjors

vanhessche said:


> k heb even nog wat andere foto's gemaakt:





vanhessche said:


>


 

Cool! Ik heb ook altijd al zo'n doorzichtige bodem willen hebben, maar ik kies elke keer het verkeerde model. Misschien ga ik ook eens voor zo'n Sieko 5 Sports kijken by Monster Watches. Ik vind em best chique.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na de blauwe nu ook de rode versie uit de nieuwe Crazy Colors serie binnengekregen :-!


----------



## vanhessche

Sjors said:


> Cool! Ik heb ook altijd al zo'n doorzichtige bodem willen hebben, maar ik kies elke keer het verkeerde model. Misschien ga ik ook eens voor zo'n Sieko 5 Sports kijken by Monster Watches. Ik vind em best chique.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik kan het enkel maar aanraden :-!
En degene die ik heb (SNZG17) heeft ook de "gunmetal" coating, extra krasvast normaal gezien.
Vandaag al per ongeluk getest op mijn vakantiejob, even ergens tegen aangestoten en geen krasje te zien


----------



## Eek!

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag ontvangen van Rob van Monsterwatches.
> Al mooi op de juiste maat gezet door Rob.
> 
> Seiko SNZG17J1.
> 
> <knip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echt een prachtig horloge voor hetgeen het maar kost.
> Voelt zéér degelijk aan.
> Meer foto's volgen later nog.
> 
> Ook een zeer goeie service van Monsterwatches, echt een aanrader!


Groeten van z'n beige broertje (SNZG07). Inderdaad erg mooie horloges voor een hele mooie prijs. :-!


----------



## GuySie

Ik heb 'm nog niet maar hij is besteld: een Kemmner Marine. Kemmner is een oud-werknemer van Fricker (die horlogekasten maakt voor oa Sinn en Kobold) en hij is nu onder eigen naam horloges en onderdelen aan het maken. Omdat ik de marine deckwatch stijl zoals de Dornbluths en Stowa's prachtig vind was dit een leuke - en vooral goedkope - manier om het uit te proberen. En niet eens heel schraal uitgevoerd, met AR saffierglas en een Zwitsers 6498 uurwerk.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ah leuk, ik zit ook geregeld te kijken naar de horloges die hij te koop aanbiedt, erg interessante creaties |>

Mooi horloge heb je uitgezocht, ik heb al een keer of twee het complete formulier ingevuld op de website om een Stowa Marine te bestellen, maar elke keer klik ik net voor het betaalmoment weg. Zoiets heb ik nog bij geen enkel ander horloge gehad :-d Zal er ooit (binnenkort) nog wel van gaan komen denk ik.

Heb zelf een Tonneau van Kemmner, uitstekende value-for-money.


----------



## GuySie

Biertje van te voren drinken, dan klik je vast makkelijker door dat betaalmoment heen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Biertje van te voren drinken, dan klik je vast makkelijker door dat betaalmoment heen ;-)


Klopt, alleen heb je bij die Stowa's daarna helaas nog drie lange maanden de tijd om er spijt van te hebben voordat het horloge op de mat valt :-d


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Klopt, alleen heb je bij die Stowa's daarna helaas nog drie lange maanden de tijd om er spijt van te hebben voordat het horloge op de mat valt :-d


En dan mag je nog blij zijn als het bij 3 maanden blijft en niet 6 of 9 of meer...


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah leuk, ik zit ook geregeld te kijken naar de horloges die hij te koop aanbiedt, erg interessante creaties |>
> 
> Mooi horloge heb je uitgezocht, ik heb al een keer of twee het complete formulier ingevuld op de website om een Stowa Marine te bestellen, maar elke keer klik ik net voor het betaalmoment weg. Zoiets heb ik nog bij geen enkel ander horloge gehad :-d Zal er ooit (binnenkort) nog wel van gaan komen denk ik.
> 
> Heb zelf een Tonneau van Kemmner, uitstekende value-for-money.


Normaal ben ik niet zo van die kastvorm, maar deze is erg mooi gedaan. En ook de prijs is erg leuk. Ik vrees dat dit horloge op de "interessant"-lijst gaat.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Normaal ben ik niet zo van die kastvorm, maar deze is erg mooi gedaan. En ook de prijs is erg leuk. Ik vrees dat dit horloge op de "interessant"-lijst gaat.


Het is inderdaad ook zo ongeveer mijn enige horloge met een niet-ronde kastvorm. Eigenlijk draag ik normaal gesproken alleen divers, pilots en digitale horloges, deze Kemmner is mijn meest 'dressy' horloge |>


----------



## Sjors

Lester en Dreski hadden 'em waarschijnlijk al meer dan een week kunnen zien aankomen, maar hij is eindelijk binnen, de GXW-56-4JF. En dat din is GROOT! ZIet er een beetje uit als speelgoed, maar voor een dikke €200.- best een duur stukje speelgoed. Is ook wel best stoer.










De grootste G-Shock die ooit is gemaakt, misschien wel het grootste hrloge dat Casio ooit heeft geproduceerd.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Eek!

Woei, nieuwe aanwinst: de Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer met leren band. Tijd zitten dubben, de Field Officer Auto Small Second is namelijk ook een erg mooi horloge. Toch voor de Mechanical gegaan omdat ik de datumaanduiding op de Auto niet mooi vind, ik nog geen handopwinder had en hey, het scheelt ruim 200 euro. :-!

Paar fotootjes, al doen de foto's het horloge niet echt recht aan:

De doos!









Sesam, open u!









44mm aan Hamilton van iets dichterbij.









En om de pols.









De band is nog wat stug, maar dat komt wel goed als ik 'm wat vaker draag. Ook over de band heb ik nog zitten twijfelen, aangezien dit horloge ook te krijgen is met canvasband, wat toch wel een iets stoerdere uitstraling heeft. Maar goed, andere band kan altijd nog en met leer zit je altijd goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding Eef!
Vaak is juist de handopwinder duurder dan de automatische versie, je hebt een goede deal gesloten lijkt me |>


Sjors, erg gaaf horloge hoor! Staat je ook goed, kans is best groot dat je de eerste in Nederland bent die ermee rondloopt. Vind het zelf een klein beetje jammer dat veel van de recent verschenen G-Shocks zo groot zijn (GA100/110 vind ik allebei geweldig, maar helaas te groot voor me) maar het voegt wel wat toe aan het 'stoere' dat er altijd al zo goed inzat bij G-Shock.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eindelijk om de pols! Heb mijn Ecozilla vanmiddag opgehaald op het postkantoor, tussendoor even snel wat fotootjes gemaakt en net na mijn werk ook weer aan de slag gegaan. Het is echt een gigantische hockeypuck op je pols, maar ik ben er heel erg blij mee |> 
Zit nu ook meteen te twijfelen over een Citizen Orca :think:



















Die achterkant is echt prachtig:


----------



## Sjors

He Mart,

Sinds jij dat nieuwe fototoestelletje hebt zijn je foto's er wel heel erg op vooruit gegaan. Die lume foto's van je zijn erg mooi. De duiker op de achterkant is trouwens ook erg mooi genomen met dat light (of eerder het ontbreken er aan). Veel plezier met je nieuwe hockey puck,

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> He Mart,
> 
> Sinds jij dat nieuwe fototoestelletje hebt zijn je foto's er wel heel erg op vooruit gegaan. Die lume foto's van je zijn erg mooi. De duiker op de achterkant is trouwens ook erg mooi genomen met dat light (of eerder het ontbreken er aan). Veel plezier met je nieuwe hockey puck,
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dankje Sjors ;-)

Ik moet zeggen dat ik sinds ik die nieuwe camera heb ook wat basis-toepassingen van Photoshop ben gaan gebruiken. Vooral de contrast een beetje opschroeven en wat stofjes wegshoppen zorgt al snel voor een veel mooiere foto |>


----------



## Sjors

Ha, studenten korting op Photoshop CS4 zeker (net als ik onderwijs korting krijg ;-)).


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ha, studenten korting op Photoshop CS4 zeker (net als ik onderwijs korting krijg ;-)).


Eigenlijk niet nee :-d

Gebruik (op aanraden van een amateurfotograaf die nog wel eens wat fotowedstrijden wint) het gratis te downloaden programma Paint.NET.


----------



## GuySie

Lightroom 3 jongens, dat is het enige wat je wilt gebruiken ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag eindelijk binnen: de Kemmner Marine!

(let niet op het bandje jongens, dat is het enige 22mm wat ik in huis had. Steinhart flieger strap, dus historisch gezien niet verkeerd, alleen de strap hoorde te vliegen, niet te drijven ;-))










Edit: Ook een achterkant shot:


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


>


Vind ik eerlijk gezegd mooier en interessanter dan de voorkant. Alleen is het dan zo lastig om te zien hoe laat het is :-d

Gefeliciteerd met deze aanwinst.
RonB


----------



## HertogJanNL

Ik had het al gezegd, maar damn, echt een fraai horloge Guy! Via welke manier kan je ze bestellen bij Kemner?


----------



## GuySie

HertogJanNL said:


> Ik had het al gezegd, maar damn, echt een fraai horloge Guy! Via welke manier kan je ze bestellen bij Kemner?


Hij verkoopt onderdelen en horloges los op eBay onder de account erkahund, maar deze verkoopt hij normaal niet als 1 horloge - alleen als onderdelen. Ik heb hem direct gemailed met een foto van een andere Kemmner Marine en gevraagd hoeveel het zou kosten om die te kopen inc assemblage. Kreeg toen een snelle, nette reply met lijstje onderdelen en kosten en opties (bv Seagull uurwerk ipv Unitas, andere kastvormen, etc).


----------



## Marc-B1

Mijn laa...euh "voorlaatste" aanwinst ;-)


----------



## Hans_NL

Potverdrie wat mooi!


----------



## Hans_NL

*Simpele Seiko 5*

Geen Seiko5.nl meer, dus van 'The Bay". Niet slecht voor 48 euro.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Prachtige Kemmner GuySie |>

Vandaag is mijn Stuntling (zoals mijn vader het altijd noemt) binnengekomen. Soort van military thema horloge uit de jaren '80. Vrijwel exacte kopie van de Breitlings uit die tijd (toen Breitling eigendom was van Sicura). Zoals ik eerder al poste was ik de opmerkingen van mijn vader over de achterneefjes van dit horloge beu en heb ik er zelf ook maar een gekocht om hem de mond te snoeren ;-)

Horloge is in meer dan prima staat, het originele stretchbandje ligt er nog omheen, ziet er heerlijk vintage uit maar mijn linkerpols begint al opmerkelijk kaler te worden dan mijn rechter. Je moet volgens mij een beetje sado-masochistisch zijn ingesteld om dit bandje te gebruiken.

Ohja, zoals jullie zien is het horloge echt piepklein (32mm), mijn meisjespolsje lijkt ineens een vleespoot van Schwarzenegger op deze manier :-d



















Vader en zoon (vind het design van die van Lester Burnham senior trouwens wat geslaagder, maar dat ga ik hem niet toegeven ;-))


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Prachtige Kemmner GuySie |>


Thanks LB! Meer aanwinstjes, gister nog een passende strap voor de Kemmner en een Bond voor de Newman gehaald:


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb net een nieuwe camera gekocht, in plaats van een G-Shock. Of, is het toch wel een G-Shock? Ja, het is de G-Shock camera van Casio, de Exilim EX-G1. 

Het is wel geen super cameraatje, maar ikheb het dan ook gekocht voor op mijn fiets tochten, die nog wel eens ruig of nat kunnen zijn. Onder dat soort omstandigheden is mijn SLR niet echt blij en bovendien te zwaar en log om mee te sjouwen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Jeuh!! Ik had het er een paar weekjes geleden al over en ben nu overstag gegaan. Dames en heren, er is een Stowa Marine onderweg naar Nederland ;-)

Nouja, eigenlijk niet, want ik moet nog een maand of drie wachten :-d


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Jeuh!! Ik had het er een paar weekjes geleden al over en ben nu overstag gegaan. Dames en heren, er is een Stowa Marine onderweg naar Nederland ;-)


Goed gedaan! Bij een volgende meet vergelijken we 'm wel even met de Kemmner, weet ik meteen of ik toch de upgrade moet maken ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Goed gedaan! Bij een volgende meet vergelijken we 'm wel even met de Kemmner, weet ik meteen of ik toch de upgrade moet maken ;-)


Die van jou blijft sowieso een stukje dichterbij het origineel, ben namelijk voor de Marine Automatic gegaan. Is net iets kleiner dan de MO (ik heb maar een dunne pols) en een datumfunctie vind ik toch ook best handig. Het grote prijsverschil (320 euro verschil) kon ik dan ook niet verantwoorden voor mezelf. Zeker niet gezien het feit dat het losse uurwerk op zich (6497) maar een tientje duurder is dan een 2824.

Enige dat me deed twijfelen was de prachtige exhibition casbeack van de MO, nu 'moet' ik weer naar een lelijke rotor staren, dan had ik nog liever een dichte achterkant gehad. Zeker aangezien ik al meerdere 2824's heb met open achterkant.


----------



## Martin_B

Hallo allen,

Inmiddels weer terug van vakantie, en er zijn weer wat pakketjes binnengekomen. 
Ten eerste, een stel redelijk zeldzame SeaGull 'National Railroad' horloges. 
De uurwerken moeten gemaakt worden, maar ze bevatten standaard ST5's, en daar heb ik er een heel stel van, mocht ik een donor nodig hebben.



















Daarnaast heb ik nog twee nieuwe Shanghais gekocht. De eerste is een reissue van het eerste prototype van Shanghai uit '56, de HePing, ofwel 'vrede'.



















De andere is een A581 re-issue:









Tot slot een orginele vintage A581, begin jaren '60:



























En het uurwerk, nog zonder shockprotection!









Anyway, ik ben er blij mee!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Hans_NL

Deze vind ik wel heel erg chique hoor!


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Jeuh!! Ik had het er een paar weekjes geleden al over en ben nu overstag gegaan. Dames en heren, er is een Stowa Marine onderweg naar Nederland ;-)
> 
> Nouja, eigenlijk niet, want ik moet nog een maand of drie wachten :-d


Erg mooi! Uiteraard willen we wel foto's zien straks. :-!


----------



## kris

Kon deze joekel toch niet weerstaan, vers binnen en mijn eerste 2893-2. Zeer prettige kroon en waarschijnlijk de laatste van deze grootte want het gaat nog net op mijn pols.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Origineel horloge met een mooi uurwerk ook.

Word zelf een beetje moe van alle 2824-varianten, dan is een 2892-variant ook wel eens een welkome afwisseling |>


----------



## jwvoorn

Na zes weken wachten, voornamelijk door douane perikelen, eindelijk mijn Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-09E binnen. Niet de beste foto's :roll:, maar het geeft een aardige impressie.








































































Ik twijfel nog of ik ook de metalen bracelet er bij zal bestellen. Iemand een goed (internet) adres hiervoor?


----------



## EricSW

Fraai horloge zeg! Erg mooi! Die rubber band staat hem erg goed hoor.


----------



## MHe225

Die Citizen is ook wel heel erg mooi, zeg |>

Vooruit, mijn / onze laatste aanwinst(en) Nieuwe custom-bandjes voor onze Fortissen (of is het meervoud _Forti_ of misschien _Fortes_?).

En goede foto's maken blijft een probleem; bandjes zijn netjes in-focus; kan van de horloges zelf niet gezegd worden. 
Wel maf, trouwens, op het schermpje van de camera zien de plaatjes wel goed uit, maar als ik ze dan op de computer zet .... :-|

RonB


----------



## vanhessche

Vandaag een nieuw bandje ontvangen: Donkerbruine Hirsch Liberty:


----------



## Martin_B

Erg mooie combinatie! Het Bruin en de PVD gaan erg goed samen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb vandaag twee nieuwe aanwinsten mogen verwelkomen, de nieuwe Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor (ik heb nummer 12 van de 500 gekregen) en een Tauchmeister chronograph die er gewoon zo heerlijk fout uitziet dat ik wel toe moest slaan, verrassend goede bouwkwaliteit trouwens. Helaas is mijn computer gecrashed, daarom kan ik niet bij mijn mapjes met foto's en mijn fotobewerkingsprogramma, om die reden ben ik ook nog niet aan foto's begonnen. Wel twee google-plaatjes:


----------



## GuySie

vanhessche said:


> Vandaag een nieuw bandje ontvangen: Donkerbruine Hirsch Liberty:


Blijf dat prachtige bandjes vinden! Niet te netjes, maar ook weer niet dat PAM style ammostrap ruig. Heerlijk casual.


----------



## MHe225

Jongens, wat is er met jullie aan de hand? GuySie ook al een nachtbraker met een post om kwart voor drie op woensdagochtend ...... :-s Waarschijnlijker zijn jullie een stuk jonger dan ik - voor m'n dertigste sloeg ik bijna wekelijks 'n nacht over.

Die nieuwe Duikmeester Chrono van Lester is inderdaad heel erg fout; wat zijn de afmetingen (en gewicht) van die klok? Is het de bedoeling dat deze klok de loodgordel vervangt voor diepere duiken?

De Bernhardt is wel heel mooi; doet een (heel klein) beetje denken aan de Speedy Auto met oranje letters.

Hirsch Liberty in bruin blijft een fraai en stijlvol bandje - heb ik op mijn Quad10 |>

RonB


----------



## Hans_NL

Heb je wel een wapenvergunning? :roll:

Wel lachen, dat ding!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Jongens, wat is er met jullie aan de hand? GuySie ook al een nachtbraker met een post om kwart voor drie op woensdagochtend ...... :-s Waarschijnlijker zijn jullie een stuk jonger dan ik - voor m'n dertigste sloeg ik bijna wekelijks 'n nacht over.
> 
> Die nieuwe Duikmeester Chrono van Lester is inderdaad heel erg fout; wat zijn de afmetingen (en gewicht) van die klok? Is het de bedoeling dat deze klok de loodgordel vervangt voor diepere duiken?
> 
> De Bernhardt is wel heel mooi; doet een (heel klein) beetje denken aan de Speedy Auto met oranje letters.
> 
> Hirsch Liberty in bruin blijft een fraai en stijlvol bandje - heb ik op mijn Quad10 |>
> 
> RonB


Kastdiameter valt nog wel mee, 42mm van 9 tot 3. Met kroon wordt dat ineens 54mm :-d
Van hoek tot hoek (10 tot 4 zeg maar) meet het horloge zelfs 56mm. Toch is de lug-to-lug met 50mm nog vrij bescheiden, zodat je ook met een normale (in mijn geval kleine) pols dit horloge prima kunt dragen. Misschien nog wel het meest opvallend is het horlogebandje dat met gemak 5mm dik is, over de gehele breedte.

Ik ben de keukenweegschaal kwijt dus aan het gewicht kan ik je niet helpen, maar het is zonder twijfel mijn zwaarste horloge.

@ Hans, nee, in de Brabantse ghettos loopt iedereen bewapend rond zonder vergunning ;-)


----------



## MHe225

*Lester's Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor*



Lester Burnham said:


> Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor (#12/500)


Ik heb gisteren een beetje met Fred Amos van Bernhardt Watches heen & weer gemaild. Hij vertelde dat tot nu toe pas 200 Binnacle Anchors geproduceerd zijn; #1 - #100 in wit (met oranje cijfers) en #101 - #200 in zwart (met witte cijfers). Alleen als er voldoende vraag is, produceert hij nog meer horloges. Uiteraard hoopt hij ook de resterende 300 Ankers te kunnen produceren. Dus wie weet, Lester, heb jij #12/200.

Kennelijk verschijnt de Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor in de novenber editie van International Watch Magazine; hopelijk leidt dat tot voldoende orders. Daar hoop ik zelf ook op - heb een reservering voor een van de klokjes uit de tweede serie (heb mijn zinnen gezet op #225). Als de verkoop tegenvalt, tja, dan maar 'n minder speciaal serienummer.

Groet,
RonB

*PS* - misschien moet ik niet meer naar laatste aanwinst posts kijken ..... wordt een beetje te duur. Ondanks dat dit een zeer betaalbaar horloge is ..... de som van veel "kleine aankopen is nog steeds een hele hap


----------



## vanhessche

GuySie said:


> Blijf dat prachtige bandjes vinden! Niet te netjes, maar ook weer niet dat PAM style ammostrap ruig. Heerlijk casual.





MHe225 said:


> Hirsch Liberty in bruin blijft een fraai en stijlvol bandje - heb ik op mijn Quad10 |>
> 
> RonB


Ik ben er inderdaad super tevreden mee. 
Heel goede kwaliteit van leder (geeft vanaf het begin goed mee, niet zoals de goedkope bandjes die na een maand nog altijd stroef zijn om aan te doen), en er hangt een heerlijk leder geurtje aan ook 
En het is echt de stijl waar ik naar op zoek was.
Ook is veel aangenamer dragen dan de stalen band die er origineel op zat, want dit horloge draag ik praktisch elke dag. En het is nu ook wat lichter aan de pols, het scheelt toch een goeie 60gram met de stalen band.


----------



## MHe225

Nog maar eentje .... de Speedy Pro had ik al (bijkans 11 jaar) en z'n eerste bandje was op. Het leer is gebroken en wordt nog bijeen gehouden door het koord dat in het bandje is ingestikt. Ik heb al vaker naar Omega mesh bandjes (bracelets) gekeken, maar mij nooit over de prijs kunnen heenzetten. Tot 'n dag of 10 geleden, besteld, gisteren gearriveerd en vanochtend op het horloge gezet en pas gemaakt. Ik ben geheel niet ontevreden en de Omega mesh voldoet aan de hoge verwachtingen.

Jullie kennen het gezegde als meerdere (jonge) vrouwen onder een dak wonen ..... zo ook met onze horloges. Beide Fortissen (zie post #141 van een week geleden), de Speedy Pro en m'n IWC benodigen nieuwe bandjes. Voor dat geld alleen al zou je een mooi horloge kunnen kopen. Ik zelf verkies leren bandjes boven metalen bandjes, maar in het hete klimaat in zuid Texas is leer geen lang leven beschoren. Dus heb ik inmiddels 2 metalen bandjes in mijn collectie ('n half jaar geleden geen een).

Warme* groeten,
Ron

*vandaag weer 37C op de thermometer met een gevoelstemperatuur (vanwege de hoge luchtvochtigheid) van net boven 40C


----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> Jongens, wat is er met jullie aan de hand? GuySie ook al een nachtbraker met een post om kwart voor drie op woensdagochtend ...... :-s Waarschijnlijker zijn jullie een stuk jonger dan ik - voor m'n dertigste sloeg ik bijna wekelijks 'n nacht over.


Ik heb niet zoveel slaap nodig


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb al een tijdje niets hier gepost (druk druk druk), dus nu maar een uitgebreide up-date.

Ik heb "slechts" twee horloges binnen gekregen de laatste weeken.

De eerste is een MTG-120, die ik van Flexofiel gekocht heb (stond op een ander horloge forum te koop). Het is een schitterend model. Een vergelijkl met de MRG-121 is snel gemaakt. Deze module heeft echter een datum weergave.














































Met een scroefdeksel!



















en het tweede horloge is een geschenk van mijn mede-moderator op het G-Shock forum Tribe125. Het stond al enkele weken te koop op de sales corner, maar zelfs voor 25 pond ging deze GL-110 niet weg. Ongelofelijk.










Trom roffel...





































Weer een schroefdeksel!










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dus jullie mods sturen elkaar de hele tijd horloges op, moet ook maar eens gaan solliciteren ;-)

Die eerste doet me sterk denken aan de Eric Clapton modellen. Stoer ding |>


----------



## joost73

dit zijn mijn laatste 2 .... de spike lee limited dankzij de tip van dreski, ik zocht nl het model al en dan is deze uitvoering natuurlijk wel extra geinig
















en de GA-110A ... wilde weer een oranje klok voor als het Nedteam moet voetballen en kwam eigenlijk bij toeval deze tegen b-)


----------



## MHe225

Ik maakte hier al eerder gewag van en geef Lester de schuld van mijn meest recente aankoop (https://www.watchuseek.com/3198461-post67.html) ;-) Vandaag dan in de bus.

Ik blijf problemen houden met het fotograferen van mijn horloges en het lukt mij nog steeds niet de auto-focus van mijn camera voor de gek te houden; dit zijn de fraaiste plaatjes uit een reeks van 16. Mocht willen dat ik een digital eversie van mijn '75 Praktika LTL kon kopen (maak ik nog steeds buitengewoon goede foto's mee, zij het op film).

Het standaard bandje van deze Parnis is veel te groot en hele matige kwaliteit. Wie ideeen heeft voor betaalbare korte bandjes ..... Heeft iedereen aan deze kant van de plas inderdaad van die dikke armen en polsen? Het is buitengewoon lastig bandjes te vinden voor de <7" pols personen.

RonB

Het origineel en de kopie / homage:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, sorry voor de voorzet, maar het ziet er goed uit hoor, dat setje ;-) 

Ik heb het horloge voorlopig nog op het standaard bandje zitten, inderdaad een matige kwaliteit, veel te stijf bovendien. Als mijn polsen iets dikker zouden zijn (nu minder dan 6,5") zou ik misschien een mesh-bandje uitproberen op de Parnis, lijkt me er een geschikte kandidaat voor. 

Ik neem aan dat het kwaliteitsverschil tussen deze twee enorm is, ben toch benieuwd, hoe vindt je het niveau van de Parnis? Positief of negatief verrast?


----------



## Hans_NL

JarAgar automaat met rekenlineaal. Best leuk voor $20, en loopt goed.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik heb het niet zo op zwarte G-Shocks, had tot aan vandaag 20 G-Shocks waarvan er welgeteld 1 zwart was (GW-9200 Riseman). Omdat ik dat horloge zo saai van kleur vind doe ik het dan ook praktisch nooit om. Ik ben altijd een groot fan geweest van de 6900-based Crazy Colors horloges, maar vanwege mijn kleurige voorkeur ben ik altijd voorbij gelopen aan een van de eerste Crazy Colors modellen, de Zombie Slayer (DW-6900CS-1). Ik kwam dit horloge laatst op eBay tegen en plaatste in een vlaag van verstandsverbijstering een laag bod dat uiteindelijk de winnende bleek te zijn. Toen ik het doosje net openmaakt werd ik positief verrast door de kleur van het horloge, omdat het zwart echt in hoogglans is en het contrast met de lichtgroene wijzerplaat en accenten erg opvalt is dit zeker geen dertien-in-een-dozijn grijze muis geworden. Ben er dan ook erg blij mee, heb net effe snel een fotootje gemaakt.

{weggehaald}


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Hans en Lester,

Mooie klokjes. Erg verschillend, maar erg mooi. Was die JarAgar echt maar €20.-? Ziet er duurder uit. Die Zombie Slayer staat nog steeds hoog op mijn verlanglijst, maar helaas ook nog veel meer andere modellen.

Ben wel een beetje jaloers, want ik heb al een tijdje niets nieuws binnen gehad. Daar ik op het moment me een slag in de rondte werk, ben ik ook wel eens toe aan een nieuw klokje.

Ik heb afgelopen weekend een erg bijzonder en zeldzaam horloge gewonnen op eBay (geen mens had dat ding gezien natuurlijk). Zover ik me kan herinneren heb ik dit model nog nooit eerder te koop gezien en deze was al meteen mint in originele verpakking. Waarschijnlijk er zelfs nog nooit uit geweest.

Ook is e-i-n-d-e-l-i-j-k mijn Jason (nieuw model) onderweg.

Ik hoop binnenkort ook weer eens een bijzonder klokje te kunnen laten zien,

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Ik heb afgelopen weekend een erg bijzonder en zeldzaam horloge gewonnen op eBay (geen mens had dat ding gezien natuurlijk). Zover ik me kan herinneren heb ik dit model nog nooit eerder te koop gezien en deze was al meteen mint in originele verpakking. Waarschijnlijk er zelfs nog nooit uit geweest.


Hmmmm, ben benieuwd! Ik heb ook nog een aparte keus onderweg die je niet zo vaak meer tegenkomt, maar heb inmiddels al gezien dat jij 'm ook hebt (ik dacht zelfs meer dan 1) ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, sorry voor de voorzet, maar het ziet er goed uit hoor, dat setje ;-)


Ik kan wel tegen een stootje en eigenlijk vond ik het wel heel grappig ..... je zou je nu moeten afvragen: is de IWC 120 Parnissen waard?  Het blijft achterlijk veel geld, ook al is dat in veel jaren met kleine beetjes bij elkaar gespaard.



Lester Burnham said:


> Ik neem aan dat het kwaliteitsverschil tussen deze twee enorm is, ben toch benieuwd, hoe vindt je het niveau van de Parnis? Positief of negatief verrast?


Inderdaad, je ziet het en je voelt het als je het horloge opwindt. Maar de Parnis loopt net zo goed. Ook wel interessant: het uurwerk van de Parnis is te klein voor z'n jas - uh, maak dat kast. Ik neem aan dat dit uurwerk in meerdere Parnis horloges van verschillende afmetingen zit. Ik vind het gewoon humor .... alleen een kenner ziet van meer dan 'n meter afstand het verschil tussen beide horloges. Lachen toch - zoals m'n vrouw zei: _je hebt nu al voor $70 lol gehad_ :-d Dit horloge kan mooi mee en om als ik reis.

Ben wel nieuwsgierig wat Sjors heeft binnengehengeld. En die $20 JarAgar van Hans ziet toch ook 10x duurder uit (op z'n minst)

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Hans_NL

Sjors said:


> Hoi Hans en Lester,
> 
> Mooie klokjes. Erg verschillend, maar erg mooi. Was die JarAgar echt maar €20.-? Ziet er duurder uit.
> Sjors


Hoi Sjors,

Het is voor mij JarAgar nummer 5. Twintig US Dollars (ongeveer 16 euro), en dat was inclusief verzenden. Mooi, maar wel forser dan ik dacht (49mm).

Gewoonlijk ziet zoiets er niet uit op mijn kleine pols van circa 17 cm, maar gek genoeg lijkt het deze keer mee te vallen. Het lijkt wel een soort van optisch bedrog.

Hans


----------



## joost73

komt weer genoeg moois voorbij :-!

gisteren oa de rode 6900 binnen gekregen








en mijn vrouw ...een mini G-shock


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> ben ik altijd voorbij gelopen aan een van de eerste Crazy Colors modellen, de Zombie Slayer (DW-6900CS-1)


Hoe awesome! Ik heb dan hiermee toch wel _het_ G-Shock model voor mij gevonden. Met zo'n naam zit je wel goed b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Hoe awesome! Ik heb dan hiermee toch wel _het_ G-Shock model voor mij gevonden. Met zo'n naam zit je wel goed b-)


Kan natuurlijk ook niet dat je er nog geen hebt he? ;-)
Sjors en ik zullen al die Hollanders eens aan een G-Shock gaan helpen in dit subforum :-d

Heb trouwens net wat lumeshots gemaakt van een paar van mijn laatste aanwinsten, ben niet zo tevreden over die van de Zombie Slayer, de Tauchmeister is gelukkig wat minder moeilijk vast te leggen op een lumeshot. Ik zie trouwens dat de secondewijzer compleet is weggevallen tegen de lume dial :roll:


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Even kijken in min archief. Ik heb alleen de Mountain Dew (probeer er maar eens eentje te vinden ;-)), maar dat is eigenlijk een speciale Zombie Slayer uitvoering. Ik heb deze foto's voor 50 Gs gemaakt:





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> Ik neem aan dat dit uurwerk in meerdere Parnis horloges van verschillende afmetingen zit.


'tis een Sea-Gull ST25 uurwerk, zit idd in verschillende Parnis modellen. Ik denk niet dat er op dit moment een geschikt automatisch uurwerk in Azie beschikbaar is om de volledige kast van een Portuguese homage op te vullen: die dingen zijn huge.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Kan natuurlijk ook niet dat je er nog geen hebt he? ;-)
> Sjors en ik zullen al die Hollanders eens aan een G-Shock gaan helpen in dit subforum :-d


Nou het ziet er naar uit dat het gaat lukken... ben as we speak eBay af aan het struinen...


----------



## GuySie

GuySie said:


> Nou het ziet er naar uit dat het gaat lukken... ben as we speak eBay af aan het struinen...


En done :roll: eerste G-Shock is dus onderweg ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Heb je dezelfde gevonden dan? Ik vind ook lang niet alle g-shocks mooi, maar bij die Zombie Slayer had ik ook zoiet van 'die is wel fraai'! Zijn die nog te krijgen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Heb je dezelfde gevonden dan? Ik vind ook lang niet alle g-shocks mooi, maar bij die Zombie Slayer had ik ook zoiet van 'die is wel fraai'! Zijn die nog te krijgen?


@ GuySie, goed gedaan joh, wie weet is dit de eerste van velen, als first-time kopers van een G-Shock een ding met elkaar gemeen hebben is het wel dat na de eerste in de meeste gevallen ook een tweede en derde etc. volgt ;-)

@EricSW, ja hoor, er zijn nog een heleboel verkopers die dit model (DW-6900CS-1) aanbieden, ik weet niet waar GuySie hem heeft besteld maar ik heb die van mij via watches-bay gekocht.


----------



## GuySie

Hehehehe, ik heb een 12 horloge limiet en zit nu nog op 11, dus een extra G-shock na de Zombie Slayer bounced er een ander horloge uit - dan moet het wel een HEEL gaaf model zijn ;-)

EricSW, ik heb gewoon gezocht naar de goedkoopste aanbieder in de EU op eBay na het zoeken op de type nummer die Lester geeft. Kwam uit op 64 euro, zal misschien niet een geweldige prijs zijn maar dat kan er nog wel af


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe, .... ik heb gewoon gezocht naar de goedkoopste aanbieder in de EU op eBay .....


Nachtbraker:

8:32 PM - 12 minuten + 7 uur = 20 over 3 op zaterdagochtend

Welterusten,
RonB


----------



## RichardC

Mijn laatste aanwinst:

[URL="







[/URL].

Een 7548 uit '83.

Hij moet nog wel even onder handen genomen worden, oa. nieuw kristal en rubbers.


----------



## Sjors

Ik kreeg dit afgelopen vrijdag binnen. Eigenlijk had ik de gele Jason besteld, maar on één of andere reden kreeg ik deze binnen. Aangezien ik van plan was om beide modellen aan te schaffen heb ik het meteen aan de verkoper gemeld (die zich kapot schaamde en een ruil voorstelde) en nu ook de gele besteld. Ik heb al tientallen G-Shocks bij hem besteld en nog nooit problemen gehad.

Nou, een beetje onverwacht, maar hier is dan warschijnlijk de moeilijkst te verkrijgen Jason op dit moment:



















Hij is blauw, maar toch ook best wel heel koel!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, wel een uitzonderlijk horloge binnen de G-Shock range, lijkt compleet niet op welk ander model dan ook. 
Misschien zou het voor mezelf een brug te ver gaan om deze te dragen, maar voor een verzameling zoals die van jou is het sowieso een mooie aanwinst |>


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb de originele Jason in geel. Toen ik dat ergens publiceerde (was nog geen G-Shock forum) kreeg ik best een aantal reacties en mailtjes, vooral uit Japan. Toen ik hem vond, ik denk in 2001, vond ik het ook best een raar ding. Ik had dit type nog nooit gezien, laat staan dat ik van het bestaan wist. Het lijkt dat de nieuwe Jason ongekend populair is in Japan. Vooral deze versie en de gele.

Hier een foto van mijn originele Jason, waarschijnlijk een van mijn zeldzaamste modellen:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Apart horloge, ik neem aan dat hij hierom Jason heet:


----------



## Sjors

Inderdaad, hij kreeg in Japan die bijnaam omdat de bezel nogal leek op het hockey masker van Jason Voorhees (Friday 13th). Om eerlijk te zijn, nog nooit één van de delen gezien.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eindelijk weer eens een arrival hiero!










Samen met z'n hippy-broertje:










En toen ging het licht uit:










Ook minder leuk nieuws gekregen, een pakje dat ik onderweg had vanuit Down Under is onderschept door de &^(($#)'s van de douane. Was best een redelijke deal, waar ik een tijdje over heb moeten twijfelen, maar nu heb ik er spijt van want dit gaat me veel kosten..


----------



## EricSW

Ook fraai zeg, zo'n zwarte monster, gaaf!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik had nog een tweede arrival vandaag trouwens, ook horloge-gerelateerd :-d

Kwam deze tegen op een t-shirt website en kon het natuurlijk niet laten om te bestellen!


----------



## Sjors

Tjeee, Lester,

Da's een gaaf T-Shirt. Ik heb een Stussy met een vergelijkbaar thema, maar die van jou die springt er wel heel erg uit. Cewl!










Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Ik kreeg dit afgelopen vrijdag binnen. Eigenlijk had ik de gele Jason besteld, maar on één of andere reden kreeg ik deze binnen. Aangezien ik van plan was om beide modellen aan te schaffen heb ik het meteen aan de verkoper gemeld (die zich kapot schaamde en een ruil voorstelde) en nu ook de gele besteld. Ik heb al tientallen G-Shocks bij hem besteld en nog nooit problemen gehad.
> 
> Nou, een beetje onverwacht, maar hier is dan warschijnlijk de moeilijkst te verkrijgen Jason op dit moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hij is blauw, maar toch ook best wel heel koel!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


ik had het op de 1 of andere manier helemaal gemist ... bij deze natuurlijk van harte met je nieuwe aanwinst :-!
erg leuk dat het weer eens een erg afwijkend model is , en ik ben van 1 kant ook erg blij dat ik me op 1 serie heb gericht ...er blijft zoveel moois voorbij komen ;-)
en natuurlijk thnx voor de aanvullende info


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb de afgelopen tijd wat websites bezocht van A-merken en ben daarbij lekker ordinair op zoek gegaan naar aanvraagformulieren voor hun catalogi ;-)

Resultaat van de afgelopen twee dagen:









Allemaal prachtige, ingebonden boekwerken van honderden pagina's per stuk. Vooral die van Blancpain maakt indruk, niet in het minst door de bijgevoegde prijslijst (duurste artikelnummer: €703.750,-:-d).

Zeker een aanradertje voor jullie om ook eens een rondje langs die websites te gaan ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Altijd mooi die boekwerken! Heb in het verleden dat ook gedaan. Alleen heb ik toen één hele dure Belgische juwelier op het internet opgezocht en daar ineens alle brochures ineens besteld. Kon kecdasr gewoon aancinken welke je wilde. Kreeg ik met pakketpost met voor 10 euro zegels erop in een keer al die boeken. Is ook het proberen waard dus.


----------



## GuySie

Vanochtend binnengekomen, en het is allemaal jullie schuld:



Jajajaja de Zombie Slayer!

Flink apparaat hoor! Vooral omdat de plastic band niet direct met de pols meeloopt krijg je op mijn 15cm pols een beetje verkeerde indruk van hoe iel ik ben. Maar hij is toch puur bedoeld voor casual en daar kan dat best wel bij.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey, daar is 'ie dan :-!

Misstaat je niet hoor, de 6900 is ontworpen om er groot en lomp uit te zien. 

Ben wel echt benieuwd (of er nu nog een plaatsje in de doos over is of niet) of dit voor jou ook de start is van een subverzameling ;-) We zullen het gaan zien in de komende maanden. Een 5600-variant is ook erg prettig, ik heb ook 'last' van dunne polsjes en dat model past echt perfect qua maatvoering. Kan je ook een stuk gemakkelijker dragen onder lange mouwen, dat is vaak wat lastiger met een 6900.

Heb zelf een van de allernieuwste 5600-varianten onderweg, kon er zelfs nog geen live-foto's van vinden. Ga nog niet verklappen wat het is, zien jullie vanzelf wel ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Guy,

Gaaf modelletje hoor! Cool licht ook.

Heb even moeten meten. Ik heb geloof ik een doorsnee polsen heb. Ze zijn 7.25" dik, omgerekend 18,5 cm. Zou wel komisch zijn als je een GX-56 zou dragen 

De DW-6900 was indertijd voornamelijk gericht op de Japanse en Oost Aziatische markt. Ik geloof at een 15 cm pols daar erg doorsnee is.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Vandaag binnengekomen:

Uit Japan: de gele Jason (McDonald Jason?)
Uit Singapore: DW-6900CB-1 Crazy Colors










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die goud-zwarte 6900 staat bij mij ook op de boodschappenlijstjes. Alleen weet ik nog niet of er in mijn collectie plaats is voor een tweede glanzend zwarte 6900, na de komst van de Zombie Slayer. Misschien als ik een keer tegen een leuke deal aanloop. |>


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Dit model is om één of andere reden best lastig te krijgen, zeker voor een leuke prijs. Ik heb gelukkig nog zo hier en daar connecties (gewoon vaak bij een zelfde verkoper je aankopen blijven doen). Ik heb hier $90.- voor betaald, maar in €'s is dit best een aanvaardbaar bedrag (geloof dat het toen iets van €67.- was). Als je hem nog vind ben je gauw €90,- of meer kwijt. Nu staat de rode (die jij ook hebt) erg hoog op mijn lijst. Als ik die heb ga ik eens nadenken welke ik dubbel wil hebben, het rode of hyet zilver/fuchsia model. Ik denk dat de rode wel heel erg mooi is in levende lijve. Ik houd wel van neon rood (maar ik heb em noog nooit in levende lijve gezien).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Kwam hem dacht ik net nog ergens tegen, is het deze?
Casio G-SHOCK DW-6900CB-1ER


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja, het viel mij inderdaad ook al op dat de lichtblauwe en rode (die ik dus allebei heb) een stukje goedkoper zijn dan de zwarte. Dit was een tijdje geleden ook zo met de eerste serie Crazy Colors kan ik me herinneren, de witte en de zombie gingen voor een dollar of 80 weg terwijl de roze nergens voor minder dan $130 te vinden was. Omdat ik perse de roze wilde hebben en bang was (door die hoge prijs) dat deze over een tijdje niet meer te krijgen zou zijn heb ik die destijds dan ook maar gekocht voor $130. Inmiddels is 'ie overal nieuw te koop voor minder dan $75  

Ik hoop dat het met die 6900CB-1 net zo gaat lopen, of mijn instinct is compleet verkeerd en hij kost $200 over een jaar :-d

De rood-oranje versie is best leuk, alhoewel ik zelf het kleurschema van de lichtblauwe net iets aantrekkelijker vind.

@ Eric, jup, dat is 'm


----------



## Hans_NL

Deze zijn nog niet binnen, maar wel onderweg:

*Casio BEM-501L-7AV*










*Casio Edifice EF-503SG 9AVD.*










Beide chono's kosten minder dan $70 per stuk (incl. verzenden).


----------



## Sjors

EricSW said:


> Kwam hem dacht ik net nog ergens tegen, is het deze?
> Casio G-SHOCK DW-6900CB-1ER


Yup, in Europa is ie nog volop te krijgen, maar meestal rond de €90 á €100.-, dus €85 is een leuke prijs voor in Europa. Aangezien ik nogal wat van deze modellen koop, is het lonend om verder te kijken. Een serie van vier horloges voor €85.- per stuk of een series van vier horloges van rond de €65.- per stuk (de ander modellen zijn nogal wat goedkoper in Singapore en Hong Kong) scheelt toch best een hoop. Het enige verschil is dat je ongeveer een weekje moet wachten voor je het horloge hebt.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Hans_NL said:


> Deze zijn nog niet binnen, maar wel onderweg:
> 
> *Casio BEM-501L-7AV*


Wel chique die BEM-501L-7AV. Die andere is niet echt mijn ding, maar die bovenste vind ik wel fraai.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Hey, daar is 'ie dan :-!
> Misstaat je niet hoor, de 6900 is ontworpen om er groot en lomp uit te zien.


Dat lukt iig b-)



> Ben wel echt benieuwd (of er nu nog een plaatsje in de doos over is of niet) of dit voor jou ook de start is van een subverzameling ;-) We zullen het gaan zien in de komende maanden.


Hehehe, nou, betwijfel het... leuk als ik deze vind meende ik het wel toen ik zei dat dit de eerste reguliere G-Shock was die ik mooi vond. Hoogstens staat er nog een wit model voor volgende zomer op de kaart.


----------



## Speedmusic

Lester Burnham said:


> Eindelijk weer eens een arrival hiero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samen met z'n hippy-broertje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En toen ging het licht uit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ook minder leuk nieuws gekregen, een pakje dat ik onderweg had vanuit Down Under is onderschept door de &^(($#)'s van de douane. Was best een redelijke deal, waar ik een tijdje over heb moeten twijfelen, maar nu heb ik er spijt van want dit gaat me veel kosten..


Wat een prachtig paar, mag ik vragen waar je ze vandaan hebt, ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar de oranje versie al mag die zwarte er ook zijn. Alvast bedankt


----------



## Lester Burnham

Speedmusic said:


> Wat een prachtig paar, mag ik vragen waar je ze vandaan hebt, ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar de oranje versie al mag die zwarte er ook zijn. Alvast bedankt


Hoi daar, ik heb de oranje een tijdje geleden gekocht bij Rob van www.monsterwatches.nl. De zwarte heb ik gekocht bij een eBay-winkel uit Singapore (watchmadnesscom). Er is een duidelijk prijsverschil, Rob is wat duurder; maar dan heb je het ook wel een stuk sneller in huis.

Heb zelf vandaag twee horloges mogen ontvangen, een Seiko duikhorloge waar ik later nog eens op terug ga komen en deze GW-200GM-9JF, ofwel Gold Defender. Sjors heeft er al eens een fijn artikel over geschreven zag ik, dus over het horloge zelf hoef ik weinig meer te vertellen ;-) Kwam 'm tegen op het sales forum voor een redelijke prijs, alleen wist ik toen nog niet dat de douane er nog eens 60 euro op zou gaan leggen. Maar goed, dat risico loop je nu eenmaal bij pakjes die niet uit EU-landen of ZO-Azie komen.

Het horloge is gebruikt, alhoewel de staat zeker nog goed te noemen is, bovenop de bezel zitten wat krasjes, maar door de metallic-achtige kleur wordt dit in real-life bijna geheel gecamoufleerd. Op de foto (met flitser van heel dichtbij) ziet het er opeens uit als een zware beschadiging (boven de S van Shock) maar in werkelijkheid is het vanuit veel hoeken niet eens waar te nemen.

@Sjors, ik neem aan dat het praktisch onmogelijk is om voor dit soort modellen een reserve-bezel te krijgen (heb tiktox en yahoo auctions al gecheckt) of heb jij misschien nog een geheim adresje? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Die van mij (de "om te dragen exemplaar") heeft ook een kleine nick. Vreemd genoeg zag iemand het op de foto's die ik had gemaakt. Toen ik verder terug ging in de tijd bleek die er al langer te zitten.

Die Gold Defender is erg stoer. Ik draag hem graag. Bezels... Ik vrees dat alleen Yahoo Japan misschien voor een verloren exemplaar kunnen zorgen. Vast ook een duur grapje als je um vindt.

In ieder geval gefeliciteerd met dit toch wel zeldzaam model. Dat moet je best een aardig bedrag hebben gekost.









Leerlingen zijn er om horloges twe showen, LOL










Die nick zit onder de "N" van Frogman (anders zoek je je een bult:-d)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Lester,
> 
> Die van mij (de "om te dragen exemplaar") heeft ook een kleine nick. Vreemd genoeg zag iemand het op de foto's die ik had gemaakt. Toen ik verder terug ging in de tijd bleek die er al langer te zitten.
> 
> Die Gold Defender is erg stoer. Ik draag hem graag. Bezels... Ik vrees dat alleen Yahoo Japan misschien voor een verloren exemplaar kunnen zorgen. Vast ook een duur grapje als je um vindt.
> 
> In ieder geval gefeliciteerd met dit toch wel zeldzaam model. Dat moet je best een aardig bedrag hebben gekost.
> 
> Die nick zit onder de "N" van Frogman (anders zoek je je een bult:-d)


Hoi Sjors, op dit moment is er nergens wat te vinden voor dit model, zal waarschijnlijk ook wel niet 1-2-3 lukken om toch iets te vinden. Maar goed, ik ben ook al wel tevreden met de huidige staat, zal nog eens een keer wat representatievere foto's maken voor mijn eigen gemoedsrust :-d

Waren dit soort modellen een aantal jaar geleden echt nog zo 'betaalbaar' dat ze zelfs dubbel te verzamelen waren? Op dit moment betaal je inderdaad geen leuke prijzen meer, had voor hetzelfde geld ook een nieuwe GW-200 kunnen kopen, met nog een leuke 6900 erbij.

Die van jou ziet er zeer netjes uit, ookal is dat je gedragen versie, die beschadiging is zelfs met aanwijzing praktisch niet te spotten :-d

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Die GW-200's waren in het begin rond de €200.-. De TC modellen zelfs rond de €180.-. Dat is wel een stukje betaalbaarder dan de €300.- die voor een Love The Sea And The Earth model moest worden opgehoest (de Final was weer goedkoper).

Ik denk dat weinig mensen zullen geloven dat ik voor mijn rode GW-203K's ook maar iets van €180.- heb betaald. DIe werden (voor een korte tijd) op eBay gedumpt, net als de G-Python modellen en de Brazillian Frogman overigens (Helaas verdiende ik toentertijd ook een behoorlijk stuk minder). Ik heb een Gold Defender van een toenmalige mede-moderator overgenomen voor heel weinig. Denk aan een bedrag van rond de $125 tot $150. Voor mijn eerste heb ik trouwens wel diep in de buidel moeten tasten. Ik denk dat ie rond de $250.- was (met een veel ongunstiger US$ koers dan nu).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> een Seiko duikhorloge waar ik later nog eens op terug ga komen


Interessant, welke precies?


----------



## joost73

wow ... mooie frog ..mannen b-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Lester,
> 
> Die GW-200's waren in het begin rond de €200.-. De TC modellen zelfs rond de €180.-. Dat is wel een stukje betaalbaarder dan de €300.- die voor een Love The Sea And The Earth model moest worden opgehoest (de Final was weer goedkoper).
> 
> Ik denk dat weinig mensen zullen geloven dat ik voor mijn rode GW-203K's ook maar iets van €180.- heb betaald. DIe werden (voor een korte tijd) op eBay gedumpt, net als de G-Python modellen en de Brazillian Frogman overigens (Helaas verdiende ik toentertijd ook een behoorlijk stuk minder). Ik heb een Gold Defender van een toenmalige mede-moderator overgenomen voor heel weinig. Denk aan een bedrag van rond de $125 tot $150. Voor mijn eerste heb ik trouwens wel diep in de buidel moeten tasten. Ik denk dat ie rond de $250.- was (met een veel ongunstiger US$ koers dan nu).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hmmm, zo zie je maar weer dat het hard kan gaan met die prijzen... Zou zowat een moord doen voor zo'n jelly rode Frogman, dus als je nog een hekel hebt aan iemand, doe maar effe een pm'etje ;-)

Zonder gekheid, het is geen slechte investering gebleken voor jou (ookal is het natuurlijk puur een hobby). Maar goed, misschien kunnen mensen mij over vijf jaar ook niet geloven als ik vertel wat ik in 2010 voor een Gold Defender heb betaald, laten we daar maar op hopen :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Interessant, welke precies?


Grappig dat je dat vraagt, het is namelijk een horloge geworden waar jij een tijdje terug (zij het in een andere kleur) een topic over hebt geopend!
Het betreft een SKA367, de gele Kinetic duiker dus. In het topic wat jij begon stemde ik tegen deze keuze, maar ik vind dat ik toch tenminste 1 Kinetic uurwerk in mijn collectie moet hebben zitten en dan is de keuze niet meer zo heel moeilijk. Het is namelijk wel een verdraaid stoer horloge, zeker in deze gele uitvoering |>

Heb even snel (zodat we allemaal weten waar het over gaat) een fotootje gemaakt, helaas ook weer met flitser, moet binnenkort eens overdag aan de slag gaan.










Ben nu druk bezig om de batterij zo vol mogelijk te laten lopen, na een dagje dragen maakt de secondewijzer inmiddels geen gekke sprongetjes meer dus ben ik in elk geval boven de noodcapaciteit uit gekomen. Veel kenners zeggen dat dit uurwerk niet geschikt is voor mensen met veel horloges, die het dus weinig gaan dragen, dat zal ik dan in de praktijk wel gaan meemaken. In het ergste geval moet er eens in de zoveel jaar een nieuwe oplaadbare batterij in, ook geen ramp.

Ohja, kreeg ook vandaag een mailtje van Stowa, dat mijn order klaarligt, de Marine is dus inmiddels betaald en komt nu deze kant op! Eigenlijk staat mijn hoofd op dit moment niet zo naar dat horloge (dat krijg je als er zo'n giga-tijd tussen bestellen en leveren zit) maar ik denk dat dat wel weer snel gaat veranderen zodra ik het ding in mijn handen heb liggen.


----------



## EricSW

Haha, in mijn topic de aankoop afraden en er dan zelf eentje kopen... Brilliant! Wel erg fraai lijkt me. Ik ga volgende week een afspraak met Rob prikken om de verschillende duikers te bekijken. Ben erg benieuwd hoe ze er in het echt uitzien... Gele is ook fraai, maar die ga ik uiteindelijk weinig dragen denk ik...

Jij koopt nogal 's een horloge trouwens, of zie ik dat verkeerd? :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Haha, in mijn topic de aankoop afraden en er dan zelf eentje kopen... Brilliant! Wel erg fraai lijkt me. Ik ga volgende week een afspraak met Rob prikken om de verschillende duikers te bekijken. Ben erg benieuwd hoe ze er in het echt uitzien... Gele is ook fraai, maar die ga ik uiteindelijk weinig dragen denk ik...
> 
> Jij koopt nogal 's een horloge trouwens, of zie ik dat verkeerd? :-!


Ja beetje aparte move is dat wel inderdaad, I admit ;-)
Ben onder de indruk van de kwaliteit van het horloge, de linkjes van het bandje zijn heerlijk dik, de duikersbezel staat perfect gecentreerd boven de 12 en de secondewijzer raakt over de gehele wijzerplaat heen elke keer exact de secondemarkering aan. Prettig ding!

Ik koop inderdaad nogal eens wat horloges ja, zoals ik het zie heb je bij elke hobby mensen die zich heel erg hechten aan een paar exemplaren (of het nu horloges of zaklampen of postzegelalbums of klassiekers zijn) en van die exemplaren elke millimeter kennen en over de historie en elk klein detail een uur kunnen praten; en je hebt mensen die hun liefhebberij uiten door zo veel mogelijk (liefst alles) te willen verzamelen, ondanks dat dat betekent dat ze niet echt een band op kunnen bouwen met elk verzamelobject en ook niet elk piepklein detail uit hun hoofd kunnen rammen. Ik val dus in de laatste categorie ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net nog even wat betere foto's gemaakt van de laatste twee binnenkomers. Nog steeds erg donker buiten, de zomer is voorbij, maar met wat langzamere sluitertijden is er nog een en ander mogelijk gelukkig.


----------



## joost73

leuk duo ... seiko heb ik ook gehad en vond hem eigenlijk nog beter dan verwacht ...
frogman is natuurlijk geweldig b-)
de meest aparte die ik heb gehad is denk ik de groene ... maar er komt weer wat aan :-x

gisteren binnen gekomen ...









en deze scan ..heb ik van de week gemaakt ...b-)


----------



## Sjors

Dat Lester en ik nogal wat members aanzet om ééns een G-Shock te proberen, heb ik mezelf maar eens een JarAger aangeschaft. Best een apart dingetje. Ook best groot (gelukkig). Een tourbillon voor minder dan €20.-? Nou eigenlijk is het een "Open Hart" modelletje, maar best leuk voor erbij. Ik heb ook nog nooit zo'n dik glas gezien. Best stoer. Nu nog kijken of ie ook een beetje gelijk loopt.









Dankzij WUS ook nog een heel goede deal gemaakt op dit horloge, dat zojuist is afgegeven door de TNT.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die laatste is zo gaaf |>

Dat Chinese horloge is niet voor mij weggelegd, ben mijn verzameling begonnen met een heleboel goedkope Russische en Chinese horloges en ik merk nu dat ik ze nooit meer draag en er ook geen interesse meer in heb.


----------



## joost73

leuk te zien dat je ook eens wat anders probeert ... :-!
de Dee & Ricky is natuurlijk geweldig |>


----------



## Hans_NL

Sjors said:


> Dat Lester en ik nogal wat members aanzet om ééns een G-Shock te proberen, heb ik mezelf maar eens een JarAger aangeschaft. Best een apart dingetje. Ook best groot (gelukkig). Een tourbillon voor minder dan €20.-? Nou eigenlijk is het een "Open Hart" modelletje, maar best leuk voor erbij. Ik heb ook nog nooit zo'n dik glas gezien. Best stoer. Nu nog kijken of ie ook een beetje gelijk loopt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik heb een aantal (even denken, vijf stuks) van die JarAgar's. Allemaal liepen ze vanaf dag één verrassend goed, op eentje na. Die liep echt veel te snel, maar na enkele dagen had ik 'm keurig in het gareel.

Wel apart, dat model. Ziet er goed uit.

Hans


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat Chinese horloge is niet voor mij weggelegd, ben mijn verzameling begonnen met een heleboel goedkope Russische en Chinese horloges en ik merk nu dat ik ze nooit meer draag en er ook geen interesse meer in heb.


Same here. Ik merk dat mijn smaak specifieker aan het worden is door al die 'goedkope' horloges die ik uitgeprobeerd heb en dat is heel goed, maar ze worden weinig meer gedragen met specifieke uitzonderingen (de Alpha Paul Newman bv, en de titanium PAM kloon). Die gaan daarom in de verkoop en leveren nog een paar euro op.


----------



## GuySie

Nu ook eigen foto's:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Erg netjes |>

Moet zelf toch ook eens een keer een lightbox op de kop tikken, nu is het elke keer weer een gevecht tegen de reflecties.


----------



## KarelVdD




----------



## Lester Burnham

Weer een arrival, de discodip 5600 :-!

Spiksplinternieuw model van Casio (GLS-5600KL-1) waarvan ik nog nauwelijks live foto's kon vinden. Kan ook betekenen dat iedereen 'm spuuglelijk vindt en niemand deze wil hebben natuurlijk :-d

Ik wist in elk geval al bij de eerste foto's meteen dat ik deze zou moeten hebben, erg gaaf hoe het mozaiek rond het display van kleur verandert bij de minste beweging of verandering van de lichtval.


----------



## Sjors

Hé Lester,

Valt toch wel mee? Ik vind um wel aardig, alhoewel ik de 5600's tegenwoordig wel erg klein vind (krijg je ervan als je steeds een GXW-56 draagt).

ik dacht dat iedereen het ook zou denken van die Dee en Ricky trouwens, maar het lijkt wel of iedereen die wilde. Ik vind discodip een grappige naam.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Na een flinke bevalling, of eigenlijk zwangerschap (duurde een paar maandjes) is mijn Stowa Marine dan eindelijk binnengekomen! Helaas was de batterij van mijn camera vrij leeg, zodat ik niet veel speciaals heb kunnen doen, daar ga ik later nog wel mee aan de slag. 
Het horloge ziet er erg elegant uit, maar omdat ik vrij dunne polsen heb is het horloge toch flink aanwezig. Is dan ook zeker geen dress watch voor mij, meer een, tja, Marine horloge :-d Deckwatch is dan de officiele benaming volgens mij. Anyhow, wat plaatjes:


----------



## joost73

mooie klokken lester ... stowa heb ik ook ooit nog eens gehad ... blijft super 
en de casio is geweldig , ben blij dat ik me op een paar lijnen richt ..kan me nu al niet beheersen :-d anders was hij er zeker bij gekomen.
veel plezier met de aanwinsten :-!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Sorry, ik geloof niet echt dat die Stowa iets voor mij is, maar alsnog gefeliciteerd. Ik hoop voor je dat het het wachten waard was.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Ik kon het niet laten... Ik heb deze setjes besteld met mijn, ondertussen jaarlijkse, " kerst bestelling" bij Lego voor Sinterklaas (volg je het nog :-d).


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


>


Heel mooi, Mart. Strak horloge. Ik denk dat ie niet te groot is .... _ken net_ ..... ha ha, die heeft een dubbele bodem; ik bedoel natuurlijk *kan net*, mede ook omdat het horloge niet achterlijk dik is |>

Ikzelf heb denk ik ook met mijn Portuguese Auto de limiet voor mijn dunne polsen gevonden; dit horloge is wel wat dikker dan jouw Stowa.

Meneer Sjors, grappige Legootjes - kan de namen op de zakjes niet lezen, maar dat lijkt mij Halloween Lego .... het moet toch niet gekker worden.

RonB


----------



## joost73

40mm is toch een mooie maat voor een klok als deze :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Heel mooi, Mart. Strak horloge. Ik denk dat ie niet te groot is .... _ken net_ ..... ha ha, die heeft een dubbele bodem; ik bedoel natuurlijk *kan net*, mede ook omdat het horloge niet achterlijk dik is |>
> 
> Ikzelf heb denk ik ook met mijn Portuguese Auto de limiet voor mijn dunne polsen gevonden; dit horloge is wel wat dikker dan jouw Stowa.
> 
> Meneer Sjors, grappige Legootjes - kan de namen op de zakjes niet lezen, maar dat lijkt mij Halloween Lego .... het moet toch niet gekker worden.
> 
> RonB





joost73 said:


> 40mm is toch een mooie maat voor een klok als deze :-!


Een van de redenen waarom ik die Parnis heb besteld (43mm) is dat ik toen al wist dat deze Stowa onderweg was. Ik twijfelde een beetje over de maat van de Stowa, daarom besloot ik om een goedkoop horloge in ongeveer dezelfde stijl te kopen die nog een flinke slag groter was. Op die manier kon ik wennen aan de maat en zou de Stowa zelfs relatief klein vallen :-d

Een tactiek die ik wel vaker toepas trouwens, heb ook ooit een Alpha Pilot van 45mm gekocht om mezelf voor te bereiden op een veel kleinere Archimede.

@ Ron, al wat boekjes bij de post gekregen? 

.


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Meneer Sjors, grappige Legootjes - kan de namen op de zakjes niet lezen, maar dat lijkt mij Halloween Lego .... het moet toch niet gekker worden.
> 
> RonB


Bedankt Meneer Ron,

(zeg maar gewoon Sjors hoor, zelfs mijn leerlingen noemen mij zo, behalve de onderbouw, die durven dat nog niet dus die noemen mij ook Mijnheer Sjors) 






Het is inderdaad Haloween Lego. Lego maak voor verschillende gelegenheden gelimiteerde setjes. Ik heb ook twee kleine kerst setjes en de grote kerst set voor 2010 gekocht. Die staan echter nog ingepakt voor Sinterklaas. Ik gebruik die vaak voor mijn kerstkaarten ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## kris

Nieuwe aanwinst en mijn 3e casio na heel lange tijd (30jaar of zo?), maar wel mijn eerste g-shock. Vond de standaard band erg comfortabel maar miste de breedte van de band. Ten opzichte van kast vond ik deze toch wat te smal en dus moest er een mod komen. Geslaagd? Ik vind in ieder geval van wel.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Chris,

Dat is een mooie 6900BC. Heb her vaak tegenan zitten hikken om deze (met bracelet) aan te schaffen. Heb je'm van Tiktox?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

mooie klok Kris :-!
veel plezier ermee maar dat zal zeker wel goed komen ..mijne bevalt ook altijd weer erg goed (als hij pols tijd krijgt ;-) )









@Sjors .. leuke lego ... blijft ook leuk toevallig vandaag een lego-poppetje-als-zaklampje gekocht


----------



## MHe225

Sjors; said:


> Meneer Ron, zeg maar gewoon Sjors hoor, zelfs mijn leerlingen noemen mij zo, behalve de onderbouw, die durven dat nog niet dus die noemen mij ook Mijnheer Sjors)


Ha ha, dat roept herinneringen op. Een paar jaar geleden, tijdens mijn studie, vatte ik het plan om ook maar mijn onderwijsbevoegdheid te halen en heb daarvoor ook een beetje voor de klas gestaan, onder andere in Amsterdam Noord. Ik gaf onder andere les in een 5 HAVO klas en een van de leerlingen was een paar maanden ouder dan ik  Toen was het met veel ge-um an ge-ah ..... meneer, wat wil je dat we tegen u zeggen. Toen ik ze de keus gaf, meneer of Ron, bleef het toch moeilijk en het bleef een mix. Vond ik wel lachen.

Laatste aanwinst, net uitgepakt:








_ik heb dit plaatje maar geleend van *OldeCrow* - jullie weten inmiddels hoe middelmatig de kwaliteit van mijn foto's is_

Eerste indrukken zijn zeer positief. Het is een beetje ouderwets horloge, doet mij heel sterk denken aan 'n vintage Omega Seamaster, Constellation en De Ville. Maar dan voor heel wat minder.



Lester Burnham; said:


> @ Ron, al wat boekjes bij de post gekregen? :-!


Nog niet, maar dat ligt meer aan mij dan aan de horloge-mensen.

Geloof het of niet, gewoon niet aan toe gekomen. Door de week lukt het gewoonweg niet en vorig weekend 'n verplichte on-line training (~ 8 uur) voor het werk gedaan. En dan gisteren, paniek en drama in de schoonfamilie .... mijn vrouw zit nu in het vliegtuig naar Nederland en landt rond 8 uur zondagochtend op Schiphol. Misschien heb ik nu de komende weken wat meer tijd.

Overigens, degene die beweert dat last-minute tickets zo aantrekkelijk geprijsd zijn moet eens proberen op stel en sprong van Houston naar Amsterdam te vliegen ..... bijna $2000 vind ik geen koopje :rodekaart 
Gelukkig komt dit niet uit het horloge budget, maar uit het potje voor onvoorziene uitgaven (de bodem is nu erg zichtbaar)

En dan heb ik nog een vraagje: 
weten jullie (Martin_B?) 'n goed adres om 'n SeaGull horlogete kopen en misschien ook tips voor een kleiner skeleton-model. Jullie hebben ook in deze draad kennis gemaakt met onze honden Georgie (laatste aanwinst) en Paulien en zij logeren zolang mijn vrouw in NL is bij tante Debbie, eigenaar van Seagull kennels _(Who is Seagull, Ltd.? - als jullie hier een beetje rondneuzen komen jullie ook Paulien tegen en wat verhaaltjes die wij geschreven hebben; helaas heeft tante Debbie dat sinds '04 niet echt meer bijgewerkt)_ We proberen altijd een aardigheidje voor haar te vinden en misschien is een Seagull horloge wel een erg passend kado.

RonB


----------



## Hans_NL

MHe225 said:


> Laatste aanwinst, net uitgepakt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ik heb dit plaatje maar geleend van *OldeCrow* - jullie weten inmiddels hoe middelmatig de kwaliteit van mijn foto's is_
> 
> Eerste indrukken zijn zeer positief. Het is een beetje ouderwets horloge, doet mij heel sterk denken aan 'n vintage Omega Seamaster, Constellation en De Ville. Maar dan voor heel wat minder.


Gefelicteerd Ron! In Nederland gekocht? Ik wacht nog steeds op de mijne. :think:



> Overigens, degene die beweert dat last-minute tickets zo aantrekkelijk geprijsd zijn moet eens proberen op stel en sprong van Houston naar Amsterdam te vliegen ..... bijna $2000 vind ik geen koopje :rodekaart


Last minute tickets zijn alleen goedkoop bij georganiseerde reizen. Lijndienst tickets worden alleen maar duurder naarmate de tijd verstrijkt.


----------



## tigradekat

Vorige week zijn mijn eerste twee horloges binnengekomen. Bij dezen de eerste, een Kemmner Flieger B.

Het horloge is onderdeel voor onderdeel samengesteld uit meneer Kemmner's aanbod. Mijn doel was een de 42mm kast optisch zo groot mogelijk te maken. Daarom heb ik voor een top ring gekozen met een zo groot mogelijk glas. De top ring is speciaal voor mij gestraald aangezien deze extra smalle topring alleen in hoogglans beschikbaar was.

Verder is er gebruik gemaakt van een ETA 6497-1 uurwerk, met als extra upgrade een geschroefde balans, licht gewelfd en ontspiegeld saffierglas aan de bovenkant en saffierglas in de bodem. De horlogeband is van Rios 1932 maar er is op dit moment een custom Ammo strap in de maak van MadDog. Wordt vervolgd dus :-!

Hier wat plaatjes (met helaas en bevlekt glas):


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Nog niet, maar dat ligt meer aan mij dan aan de horloge-mensen.
> 
> Geloof het of niet, gewoon niet aan toe gekomen. Door de week lukt het gewoonweg niet en vorig weekend 'n verplichte on-line training (~ 8 uur) voor het werk gedaan. En dan gisteren, paniek en drama in de schoonfamilie .... mijn vrouw zit nu in het vliegtuig naar Nederland en landt rond 8 uur zondagochtend op Schiphol. Misschien heb ik nu de komende weken wat meer tijd.


Erg mooi horloge, gefeliciteerd ermee! Seiko heeft ook een model dat me erg doet denken aan vintage horloges (sarb031 uit m'n hoofd), sluit niet uit dat ik binnenkort een van deze twee ook in mijn digitale winkelwagen drop.

Wat vervelend om te horen dat er slecht nieuws kwam uit Nederland, hoop dat de storm weer snel gaat liggen |>

Heb zelf afgelopen week nog twee catalogi binnengekregen, die van Panerai en A. Lange & Sohne. Kwijlen joh...



tigradekat said:


> Vorige week zijn mijn eerste twee horloges binnengekomen. Bij dezen de eerste, een Kemmner Flieger B.
> 
> Het horloge is onderdeel voor onderdeel samengesteld uit meneer Kemmner's aanbod. Mijn doel was een de 42mm kast optisch zo groot mogelijk te maken. Daarom heb ik voor een top ring gekozen met een zo groot mogelijk glas. De top ring is speciaal voor mij gestraald aangezien deze extra smalle topring alleen in hoogglans beschikbaar was.
> 
> Verder is er gebruik gemaakt van een ETA 6497-1 uurwerk, met als extra upgrade een geschroefde balans, licht gewelfd en ontspiegeld saffierglas aan de bovenkant en saffierglas in de bodem. De horlogeband is van Rios 1932 maar er is op dit moment een custom Ammo strap in de maak van MadDog. Wordt vervolgd dus :-!
> 
> Hier wat plaatjes (met helaas en bevlekt glas):


Wat een mooi horloge! Heb zelf ook een Kemmner, alleen was die van mij al helemaal samengesteld door Kemmner zelf. Heb ik zelf geen invloed op kunnen uitoefenen.
Moet ook nog een keer een 6497/6498 aan mijn verzameling toevoegen maar omdat deze zo groot zijn vind ik ze meestal net te veel voor mijn pols.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi tigra,

Welkom hier op Kaliber 2010!:-! Mooi horloge. Ik ken het merk niet, maar ik heb altijd een Poljot willen hebben uit de Aviator series. Alleen jammer van die blauwe wijzers.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## tigradekat

Die blauwe wijzers hadden de originele Fliegers (Duitse WW2 horloges) over het algemeen ook, zij het thermisch geblauwd in plaats van gelakt. Ik vind het juist een mooi contrast met de zwarte wijzerplaat.


----------



## Sjors

Tja, dat van die contrast is wel waar ja. Nooit te oud om iets te leren ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mijn laatste aanwinst is geen horloge, maar wel een standaard voor mijn horloges. Wilde al een tijdje wat hebben om mijn G-Shocks op een aardige manier te kunnen opbergen, kwam dit tegen op eBay en besloot de gok te wagen en eens te kijken of het inderdaad geschikt zou zijn. Het is een plexiglas rekje (moet je zelf in elkaar schroeven, 3 minuutjes werk) met 18 houdertjes voor horloges. Het ding zit best stevig in elkaar, voelt ook zeer solide aan, de drie plexiglas plankjes zijn elk 8mm dik.

Er zit 1 nadeel aan dit systeem, de houdertjes zitten net wat te dicht bij elkaar voor de G-Shocks. Zoals je op de foto's kan zien heb ik ze dus om en om hoger en lager op de houdertjes gemonteerd om het toch mogelijk te maken dat ze naast elkaar komen te zitten. Ik denk dat horloges tot aan pakweg een breedte van 46mm moeiteloos op dezelfde hoogte naast elkaar zullen passen.

Ze verkopen dit setje ook in andere maten, ik heb meer dan 18 G-Shocks en wilde eigenlijk voor het setje met 24 houdertjes gaan maar de sprong in verzendkosten was zo groot dat het ding bijna dubbel de prijs is van deze maat. Ik heb uiteindelijk inclusief verzending $31.99 betaald, omgerekend pakweg €23.

Sluit niet uit dat ik binnenkort nog een of twee van die rekjes bestel, ziet er best netjes uit.




























Ook nog effe een plaatje van de hele G-collection. Behalve de 18 horloges die ik nu in dit rekje heb gezet heb ik er nog 4, op deze foto heb ik ze er nog even bijgezet.


----------



## schmeink

mijn laatste aanwinst :-!










leuk een Nederlandstalig|> subforum


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Mooi display. Ik zou er zo'n 30 nodig hebben voor mijn collectie ;-) Je hebt trouwens ook een aardige G collectie.:-!

Hoi Schmeink,

Gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe aanwinst. Dat is wel wat anders dan de G-Shocks van mij.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Mooi rekje, staat wel fraai zo, al die g-shocks bij elkaar.

Rolex ook erg fraai zeg... :-!


----------



## MHe225

Hans_NL said:


> Gefelicteerd Ron! In Nederland gekocht? Ik wacht nog steeds op de mijne. :think:


Dankjewel, Hans. Het heeft voor mij lang geduurd voordat ik zo ver was om dit horloge te bestellen. Het was duidelijk dat ik het erg graag wil hebben en met 1,500 exemplaren te koop hoopte ik #225 te kunnen scoren. Dat is helaas niet gelukt.

Ik heb het horloge "gewoon" on-line bij Orient USA gekocht, gebruikmakend van een 50% korting code, tevens goed voor gratis verzenden. Dat was dus $240, pakweg €173 Niet gek zou ik zo zeggen. Hoeveel kost dit horloge in Nederland?

En mijn vraag staat nog steeds:


MHe225 said:


> En dan heb ik nog een vraagje:
> weten jullie (Martin_B?) 'n goed adres om 'n SeaGull horlogete kopen en misschien ook tips voor een kleiner skeleton-model. Jullie hebben ook in deze draad kennis gemaakt met onze honden Georgie (laatste aanwinst) en Paulien en zij logeren zolang mijn vrouw in NL is bij tante Debbie, eigenaar van Seagull kennels _(Who is Seagull, Ltd.? - als jullie hier een beetje rondneuzen komen jullie ook Paulien tegen en wat verhaaltjes die wij geschreven hebben; helaas heeft tante Debbie dat sinds '04 niet echt meer bijgewerkt)_ We proberen altijd een aardigheidje voor haar te vinden en misschien is een Seagull horloge wel een erg passend kado.


Enne Mart ..... d'r is een hele rits boekjes onderweg :-! & :thanks (ik geloof dat je nog een paar links voor mij hebt ;-))

RonB


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Dankjewel, Hans. Het heeft voor mij lang geduurd voordat ik zo ver was om dit horloge te bestellen. Het was duidelijk dat ik het erg graag wil hebben en met 1,500 exemplaren te koop hoopte ik #225 te kunnen scoren. Dat is helaas niet gelukt.
> 
> Ik heb het horloge "gewoon" on-line bij Orient USA gekocht, gebruikmakend van een 50% korting code, tevens goed voor gratis verzenden. Dat was dus $240, pakweg €173 Niet gek zou ik zo zeggen. Hoeveel kost dit horloge in Nederland?
> 
> En mijn vraag staat nog steeds:
> 
> Enne Mart ..... d'r is een hele rits boekjes onderweg :-! & :thanks (ik geloof dat je nog een paar links voor mij hebt ;-))
> 
> RonB


Volgens mij had je alleen deze nog tegoed van me https://www.panerai.com/secure/s_contatti.xpd?id_sezione=11&id_lingua=2&mode=new ;-)

Best een mooie prijs voor die Orient, het is in Nederland natuurlijk wel te kopen via shipito, alleen plakt de douane er daarna alsnog een lekker percentage overheen..


----------



## Temperarely

schmeink said:


> mijn laatste aanwinst :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leuk een Nederlandstalig|> subforum


Hoi,

Gefeliciteerd Schmeink.

De kroon op je werk en pleister op de wond.

Looking goooooood.

Proost , Elf.


----------



## joost73

Hoi Lester,

mooie setje zo bij elkaar en helemaal op zo'n display :-!

van de week ook weer een casio binnen gekregen ...
ook uit de 6900 serie maar met een andere module , uit 1996 en zoals op de foto denk ik wel te zien is in erg goede staat.
ander leuk detail is de metalen light button en de originele strap-adaptors ..


----------



## Sjors

joost73 said:


> Hoi Lester,
> 
> mooie setje zo bij elkaar en helemaal op zo'n display :-!
> 
> van de week ook weer een casio binnen gekregen ...
> ook uit de 6900 serie maar met een andere module , uit 1996 en zoals op de foto denk ik wel te zien is in erg goede staat.
> ander leuk detail is de metalen light button en de originele strap-adaptors ..


Hoi Joost,

Op het eerste gezicht lijkt het een "gewoon" model, maar toen ik dat van het metalen lich knopje las, keek ik verder. Dit it een Japanse " X-Treme" model. In het begin werd er onderscheid gemaakt tussen de Japanse en de "buitenlandse" board sporten modellen. Hier had je de G-Lide series, in Japan hadden ze de X-Treme series. De print "Fox Fire" onder het display vond je trouwens ook voornamelijk oop Japanse modellen (uitzondering voor de DW-6900H en DW-6600H in 1994). Volgens mij hadden deze een dubbel klittenband bandje, maar dit ziet er ook goed uit. De eerste eigenaar heeft dit horloge dus in Japan gekocht! Ik heb zelf alleen maar een paar van deze serie (ik geloof twee of drie).  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Hoi Sjors,

bedankt voor de leuke info :-!

groeten Joost


----------



## RichardC

Crappy GSM pic:










Een SBCM023


----------



## joost73

toch heeft de foto wel wat , en leuke klok btw :-!


----------



## joost73

he he .. na de brand van gisteren en niemand het dorp meer in mocht is vandaag eindelijk de postbode geweest 
met 2 nieuwe klokkies ...

als 1e voor patries:
een leuke Baby-G in een limited set met casio figuurtje









en voor mij de subcrew ...


----------



## Sjors

Wow, Joost!!!

Dat zijn niet de makkelijkst te scoren modellen. Hoe heb je die Subcrew te pakken gekregen? Heb je hulp gehad in Hong Kong? Erg Koel!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

thnx, ik heb je net een pb-tje gestuurd


----------



## EricSW

Mijn nieuwe aanwinst, eindelijk! Een -heel licht- gemodificeerde Seiko SRP043.










Erg blij mee!


----------



## Sjors

joost73 said:


> thnx, ik heb je net een pb-tje gestuurd


ééntje?:-d


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> ééntje?:-d


tja , zo gaat dat ... ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo! Weer eens wat nieuws binnengekregen vandaag. Ben de laatste tijd een beetje de focus aan het leggen op de GW-200, hoe moeilijk dat ook is gezien ze niet meer worden gemaakt! In elk geval mag dan de Final Frog niet ontbreken in de verzameling, en dus kreeg ik net een pakje met dat model (GW-200Z-1D) op de mat.



















Ook minder nieuws trouwens, werd voor het eerst gepakt op een pakje uit Azie... Normaal gesproken komt alles erdoor maar nu moest ik dokken. Waarschijnlijk omdat het via een andere transporteur kwam (DHL) dan normaal gesproken. TNT (die me normaal gesproken bedienen) controleert pakketjes uit Azie helemaal niet. Had er een leuke prijs voor gevonden, pakweg 240 dollar incl. shipping, maar dat voordeel is dus inmiddels ook verdampt.


----------



## joost73

erg mooi Lester ... :-!
ik heb er dagen over getwijfeld maar nu eerst voor een andere frogman gegaan ... ik hoop hem ook deze week / begin volgende week binnen te krijgen 

vandaag ook wat binnen gekregen ... een ouwe 6900


----------



## Sjors

Gave Frog.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan, mooi setje, vader en zoon |>

En Joost, klopt het dat ik een







aan voel komen?


----------



## joost73

ik hoop het ;-)


----------



## joost73

Sjors, helemaal geinig dat je de oude en nieuwe hebt :-!
en mooie foto btw


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> En Joost, klopt het dat ik een
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aan voel komen?


De mijne is in ieder geval al onderweg ;-)









;-) Sjors


----------



## joost73

wil er geen spelletje van maken .... maar toen ik het net checkte zag ik dat het wel heel dicht bij elkaar ligt qua tijd ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha ha,

Mijne was 5 minuten eerder aangemeld  :-d:-d:-d Ik denk dat vanuit Tokyo een voordeel is. Laten we hopen dat de douane ons vriendelijk gezind is.

Het zou grappig zijn als het er zaterdag al zou zijn (TNT komt meestal tussen 12 en 2) ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

ja ja .... vrijdag naar de bigtwin show in rosmalen en zaterdag ... op weg naar zeeland ... 
kan me niet voorstellen dat we de postbode gaan tegen komen :-s

ben in ieder geval super benieuwd :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> ja ja .... vrijdag naar de bigtwin show in rosmalen en zaterdag ... op weg naar zeeland ...
> kan me niet voorstellen dat we de postbode gaan tegen komen :-s
> 
> ben in ieder geval super benieuwd :-!


Misschien dat je in Zeeland de postbode van Sjors kan onderscheppen/overvallen


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Misschien dat je in Zeeland de postbode van Sjors kan onderscheppen/overvallen


ik had er nog niet aan gedacht , maar bedankt voor de tip ;-)


----------



## shameete

Gister toch maar eens geregistreerd na maanden lurker te zijn.
En vandaag m'n eerste post.
Heb vorige week mijn eerste skeleton gekocht, geen duur ding ofzo, maar ik vind 'm erg gaaf.


----------



## Sjors

Goeiemorgen Shameete,

Welkom op Kaliber 2010. Gave skeleton. Eigenlijk zijn alle (mechanische) skeletons gaaf;-)

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## shameete

dank je 

leuk trouwens dat juist jij me welkom heet, ik ben min of meer dankzij jou op dit forum blijven hangen.
dankzij deze review.:-!


----------



## joost73

Welkom Shameete,

van harte met je nieuwe aanwinst , leuk zo'n skeleton uitvoering ... model doet me wel ergens aan denken , in ieder geval veel plezier ermee :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> model doet me wel ergens aan denken


Nee toch?? ;-)

Welkom trouwens! Alhoewel je wel moet beseffen dat je hier niet echt mee kan doen zonder G-Shocks :-d

Geintje hoor, laat maar komen die skeletons!


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Welkom trouwens! Alhoewel je wel moet beseffen dat je hier niet echt mee kan doen zonder G-Shocks :-d


Je haalt mij de woorden uit de mond met dit staaltje van lange afstand gedachten lezen :think: Dit lijkt inderdaad wel het Nederlandse G-Schok forum :-d Met als gevolg dat ik nou eigenlijk schroom om mijn laatste aanwinst te laten zien. Okay, vooruit dan, tipje van de sluier:










Okay, op het gevaar af helemaal weggehoond te worden: wat is de charme en het bijzondere van de G-Schoks? Ik zie wel grappige modellen langskomen, maar zie niet waarom de ene nou bijzonderder is dan de andere. En als ik een G-Schok zou moeten kopen, zou ik nog minder idee hebben welke .... allemaal omdat ik mij eigenlijk nooit in deze horloges verdiept heb.

En mag ik mij aansluiten bij het welkomskoor voor shameete - welk merk en model is jouw geraamte?

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Je haalt mij de woorden uit de mond met dit staaltje van lange afstand gedachten lezen :think: Dit lijkt inderdaad wel het Nederlandse G-Schok forum :-d Met als gevolg dat ik nou eigenlijk schroom om mijn laatste aanwinst te laten zien. Okay, vooruit dan, tipje van de sluier:
> 
> Okay, op het gevaar af helemaal weggehoond te worden: wat is de charme en het bijzondere van de G-Schoks? Ik zie wel grappige modellen langskomen, maar zie niet waarom de ene nou bijzonderder is dan de andere. En als ik een G-Schok zou moeten kopen, zou ik nog minder idee hebben welke .... allemaal omdat ik mij eigenlijk nooit in deze horloges verdiept heb.
> 
> En mag ik mij aansluiten bij het welkomskoor voor shameete - welk merk en model is jouw geraamte?
> 
> Ron


Hehe, ik begrijp die mening over G-Shocks helemaal hoor, het eerste jaar dat ik lid was op WUS heb ik het G-Shock forum nooit aangeklikt en kon ik er met mijn hoofd niet bij dat er mensen honderden euro's zouden kunnen neertellen voor een 'plastic horloge'. 
Omdat ik met al mijn horloges erg voorzichtig ben wilde ik ook graag een (als in 1 :-d) horloge hebben om vieze klusjes mee op te knappen. En dus kwam er de eerste G-Shock. Maar er is niet zoiets als je enige G-shock (behalve bij GuySie, maar dat zal ook nog wel gaan veranderen ;-)). En dus ga je langzaamaan andere modellen/kleuren verzamelen en voordat je het weet zit je dichterbij 1000 dan 100 G-Shocks, vraag maar aan Sjors.

Ben wel benieuwd naar dat horloge trouwens, een ETA7750 zo te zien, je mag ook wel iets uitzoomen op de volgende foto ;-)

Groeten,
Mart


----------



## MHe225

:rodekaart Had niet gedacht dat nog iemand van jullie op zou zijn (zou eigenlijk beter moeten weten) en dacht er zo een meer-dagen onthulling van te maken. Immers, als jullie weer op zijn, lig ik in bed. Je hebt wel een goed oog, Mart - het mechaniek is inderdaad 'n ETA-Valjoux 7750 (eerste in mijn collectie). Vooruit dan, beetje uitzoomen:










Goed zo? Flauw, he? De volgende foto laat het merk zien, dus daar wacht ik nog eventjes mee :-d

*Wordt vervolgd*

Ik was dus ook op zoek neer een vieze klussen horloge dat tevens onder mijn (leren) motorpak en handschoenen zou passen, dus de G-Shocks zijn niet eens in beeld geweest. M'n militaire Seiko neemt de honeurs met verve waar en heeft bij gevolg al heel wat motor kilometers achter de tandwieltjes:


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart Had niet gedacht dat nog iemand van jullie op zou zijn (zou eigenlijk beter moeten weten) en dacht er zo een meer-dagen onthulling van te maken. Immers, als jullie weer op zijn, lig ik in bed. Je hebt wel een goed oog, Mart - het mechaniek is inderdaad 'n ETA-Valjoux 7750 (eerste in mijn collectie). Vooruit dan, beetje uitzoomen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goed zo? Flauw, he? De volgende foto laat het merk zien, dus daar wacht ik nog eventjes mee :-d
> 
> *Wordt vervolgd*
> 
> Ik was dus ook op zoek neer een vieze klussen horloge dat tevens onder mijn (leren) motorpak en handschoenen zou passen, dus de G-Shocks zijn niet eens in beeld geweest. M'n militaire Seiko neemt de honeurs met verve waar en heeft bij gevolg al heel wat motor kilometers achter de tandwieltjes:


Achja, het is ondertussen een uur of half 3 zo te zien, normaal gesproken geen probleem voor me. Alleen morgen (of zal ik 'straks' zeggen) wel om 7 uur op voor werk :-d En dan meteen na het werk de stad in omdat dan in Eindhoven de eerste dag van het lichtfestival Glow! is. Ga ik dus met een statiefje op de schouder op pad. Voorbeeldje van een eerder jaar: 









Zal nog niet gaan vragen om meer uitzoomsels anders wordt het te makkelijk, heb nu nog geen idee in elk geval ;-)

Die Seiko werkt ook als beater inderdaad, misschien ben je gewoon niet in de weg gelegd voor een G-Shock ;-)

groetjes,
mart


----------



## shameete

MHe225 said:


> En mag ik mij aansluiten bij het welkomskoor voor shameete - welk merk en model is jouw geraamte?
> 
> Ron


nu ben ik nog niet zo heel erg thuis in de horlogerie (deze site is wat mij betreft dus een mooie gids)
maar m'n skeleton heb ik hier vandaan.
daar wordt ie verkocht onder de noemer "MilitaryTime - MM17" heb 'm overigens meteen laten voorzien van Saffier glas en een extra dikke lederen bandje.

over die G shocks.. ik heb er van de week maar liefst 2! besteld (ik kon niet kiezen :-d) zodra die binnen zijn zal ik die posten.

om al dat moois in op te bergen ben ik me momenteel ook nog aan het orienteren voor een mooie kist, het gevecht gaat nu nog tussen een La Royale 12 of een Rainer 8...


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Okay, op het gevaar af helemaal weggehoond te worden: wat is de charme en het bijzondere van de G-Schoks? Ik zie wel grappige modellen langskomen, maar zie niet waarom de ene nou bijzonderder is dan de andere. En als ik een G-Schok zou moeten kopen, zou ik nog minder idee hebben welke .... allemaal omdat ik mij eigenlijk nooit in deze horloges verdiept heb.


Hoi Ron,

Ik ben eigenlijk net zo begonnen als Mart, maar dan nog erger. Mijn oude Timex horloge brak. Ik wilde gewoon een mooi en stevig horloge waar niet meteen na één dag werken de krassen op het glaasje zaten. Ik had geen verstand van horloges en schrok ook nogal van de prijs.

De juwelier waar ik mijn eerst kocht had twee, in mijn ogen, erg mooie modellen. Ik kon moeilijk kiezen. Eentje met een leren/stoffen bandje en eentje met een erg dik dubbel stoffen met klittenban bandje (Double Velcro type). De laatste zat als gegoten. Nog nooit zoiets comfortabel gevoeld... Maar ja, dat ding maakte bij wijze van spreken, mijn pols twee keer zo dik. Ik heb toen toch maar voor het leren/stoffen bandje gekozen. Het koste toen fl 250.- (juni, 2000).

Ik was erg trots op mijn niewe horloge, want ik vond hem er kek uitzien en ik kon er alles mee op het lab, in zee, in het Veerse Meer enzo. Maar toch vond ik die andere ook mooi. Ook vond ik een goedkoop modelletje gewoon bij de kijkshop. Ik geloof voor ongeveer 80 gulden. En in Vlissingen kon ik een Gaussman in de uitverkoop voor maar 200 gulden meenemen. Uiteindelijk heb ik ook dat model gekocht met het dubbele bandje. Nog steeds en erg fijn horloge.

Gaandeweg heb ik zo links en rechts in de eerste jaren nog meer G-Shocks gekocht. Eerst op iBazar (moest je steeds een maand wachten voor een veiling was afgelopen), later op eBay Duitsland, waar heel veel leuke koopjes te vinden waren. Voor ik het wist had ik al een leuk verzamelingetje.

Vrienden vonden me wel een beetje gek. Horloges sparen, dat doe je toch niet. En dan nog wel van die rare plasticen. Een collega heeft me meermaals erop gewezen dat ik eens een websiteje moest opzetten met foto's van mijn G-Shocks. Een andere vriend van me had een soortgelijk idee. Die vriend liet me zien hoe je eenvoudig een website kon maken op mijn computer. Die collega liet mij een hosting site in New Orleans zien die erg goedkoop was in die tijd.

Ik vond de schets voor een website later weer terug op mijn computer. Het was echt een rare krabbel eigenlijk. Het sloeg nergens op, maar door de plaatjes te veranderen en iets met tekst te doen begon het er al aardig uit te zien, voor een amateur. Ik heb geloof ik 10 minuten nagedacht over een naam voor mijn website. G-People was al vergeven, dus het werd G-Peopleland (14 april 2003).

Ik dacht altijd dat er enorm op me neergekeken zou worden. Die gast met die plastic horloges. Het viel eigenlijk wel mee. Mijn eerste contacten kwamen voornamelijk uit Japan. Vooral mijn gele Jason was nogal in trek.

Vier maanden later vond ik in mijn stats terug dat er veel traffic kwam van een forum op WatchUSeek. Ik had er nooit van gehoord, maar besloot me te registreren, zodat ik kon reageren. Twee uur later was ik moderator van het gloedniewe G-Shock Forum. Tot mijn grote verbazing hebben veel verzamelaars van heel dure merken er vaak nog een of meer G-Shocks bij.

Omgekeerd had interesse in sommige horloges die ik op WUS zag. Ik heb ondertussen een oranje Seiko Monster en een EcoZilla. Laatst zag ik hier een leuke JagAgar, dus heb ik er ook maar eens eentje aangeschaft. Ik heb nu ook nog twee Pontiacs, maar die komen eigenlijk voort uit mijn liefde voor de wielersport (Wim vna Est). Ooit koop ik waarschijnlijk nog ééns een Poljot Aviator II. Ik heb niets met een Rolex of Breitling (sorry), maar en Omega Speedmaster of iets dergelijks (I.W.C.), daar zou je me misschien over 10 - 20 jaar best ook mee rond kunnen zien lopen. Mijn liefde blijft toch wel bij Casio G-Shock.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

zo das genoeg leesvoer , maar zeker leuk een keer gelezen te hebben :-!

Ik ben ooit begonnen met casio / en seiko ...langzaam aan richting alle grote merken
omega seamaster /ploprof .. breitling super avenger / navitimer world / blackbird , rolex sub LV / no-date , piaget upstream , Glashutte original Senatot navigator , om zo maar eens wat te noemen uit de hele rij (die ik jullie zal besparen ;-))
heb daarnaast meestal wel een g-shock erbij gehad....gewoon omdat het makkelijke draagbare horloges zijn die ergens tegen kunnen (al blijf ik er toch eigenlijk veels te zuinig op) 
want ook een sinn of damasko die bekend staan om hun robuustheid waren helaas met mijn werk snel beschadigd.
Nu ben ik weer voornamelijk terug bij casio ... keuze genoeg en ik beleef er niet minder plezier aan dan bijv het eerder genoemde.

door de keus die er is kun je volgens mij ook altijd wel een model vinden wat je aanspreekt en de prijzen vallen over het algemeen best mee.
als je niet weet wat je wilt... verdeel je de G-shock eerst in 2 groepen 
analoog - digitaal
daarna kun je altijd verder gaan in de gecombineerde horloges ...

wat me vaak opvalt is dat men gaat voor de goedkoopste uit bepaalde series, als je soms een paar tientjes meer uitgeeft is de keus veel groter en kun je meestal kopen wat je echt mooi vind.

in ieder geval succes :-!


----------



## MHe225

Hi Sjors, Joost en Mart,

jullie -en dan met name Sjors- moeten toch wel blauwe vingers hebben van het typen. Dankjulliewel dat jullie de moeite genomen hebben jullie ervaringen neer te zetten. De bug, het virus, heeft mij nog niet in z'n greep, maar ik moet bekennen dat ik steeds vaker naar G-Shocks kijk en het zou mij dan ook niet verbazen als er uiteindelijk eentje komt binnen vliegen.

Wel interessant, Joost, hoe je van "goedkoop" naar absolute topmerken bent gegaan en vervolgens weer terug. Ik zelf kan dus niet snappen hoe sommige mensen een hele collectie Breitlings, IWC's, Rolexen, ..... noem ze maar op, kunnen hebben. Zo zijn er op het Doxa forum lui die bijna alle Doxa's hebben, zelfs identieke modellen met wijzerplaten in verschillende kleuren :think: Ieder z'n meug, zullen we maar zeggen.
Ik heb 'n paar maanden geleden geschreven hoe ik geworsteld heb met het inruilen van mijn Portuguese Chrono ..... ik hecht aan mijn horloges. Maar dan, in mijn watchbox en belevingswereld is geen ruimte voor zowel de Auto als de Chrono. 

'n Goede kennis -ik geef hem nog steeds de schuld dat ik aan serieuze horloges begonnen ben (ik kocht onze twee Fortis horloges 'n paar weken nadat hij er twee voor zichzelf en zijn vrouw gekocht had)- verzamelde swatch horloges. Op 'n enkel klokje na heeft hij ze niet gedragen en vaak niet eens uit het doosje gehaald. Na 'n jaar of 10 verzamelen heeft hij de hele collectie verkocht voor ruwweg het drie voudige wat hij er aan uitgegeven had.

Oke, dat is niet al te coherent ..... gewoon wat gedachten die bij mij opborrelen na het lezen van jullie posts. Bof, ik ga maar eens gras maaien (hopelijk laatste keer dit jaar). Kom vanmiddag / avond weer terug.

Groetjes,
Ron


----------



## joost73

Hoi Ron,

Wat je ook koopt, als het maar iets waar je je prettig mee voelt .... ik vind zelf veel mooi of leuk maar hoef zelf ook niet alles te hebben.
Vind het ook leuk andere horloges dan g-shocks voorbij te zien komen, ik kan alleen fake niet goedpraten ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Joost heeft um al gezien en zal waarschijnlijk heel binnenkort ook mooie plaatjes showen van deze Frogman. Ik ben er erg blij mee in ieder geval. Ik heb net een artikeltje gepost met een hoop foto's van dit model op 50 Gs.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

mooie Foto ...en klok :-!
jammer dat casio zelf niet vanaf het begin dit soort foto's heeft geplaatst :think:


----------



## Martin_B

shameete said:


> Gister toch maar eens geregistreerd na maanden lurker te zijn.
> En vandaag m'n eerste post.
> Heb vorige week mijn eerste skeleton gekocht, geen duur ding ofzo, maar ik vind 'm erg gaaf.


Welkom!

Ik ben ook best wel fan van dit uurwerk, een Hangzhou. Ik heb hetzelfde uurwerk in een andere kast:



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Mijn tweede Pontiac. Gekregen van de vader van een collega. Ik had hem eigenlijk al een weekje binnen.









De "lug" maat is 17 mm. Was eerst niet eenvoudig een bandje te vinden, maar uiteindelijk twee bandjes gevonden en twee veerpennetjes.



















Ik vond deze rood/bruine band wel erg mooi...



















Ondertussen heb ik een poging to polijsten van het glaasje gedaan. De kleine krasjes zijn dan ook al reeds verdwenen. Alleen nog een paar diepe krassen. Wie week, krijg ik ze binnenkort ook een eind weg gepolijst.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Bijna vergeten,

Ik heb ook nog twee T-Shirst van Ed Templetons "Toy Machine" binnen gekregen. Moet even kijken of mijn "Nose Bleed" nog loopt, zodat ik hem erbij kan dragen.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

leuke aanwinsten :-!
als de krassen in het glas je irriteren is het voor vrij weinig te vervangen en meestal kan een mechanisch horloge als deze ook wel een schoonmaak / smeerbeurd gebruiken.

btw, ik wacht nog steeds .... :-(


----------



## Sjors

joost73 said:


> btw, ik wacht nog steeds .... :-(


Ay ay, dat klinkt niet gunstig. Ik heb na een minuut of 10 met een polijstmiddel gepoetst en alle kleine krasjes waren al erg snel verdwenen. Die diepe zijn wat ingewikkelder, maar ik vind het orginele glaasje zo ook wel wat hebben. Ik ga hem toch niet dragen. Het komt van een horloge verzamelaar en loopt eigenlijk erg netjes, dus ik hoop dat een schoonmaak voorlopig nog niet nodig is.

Het is ondertussen al Donderdag, dus ik neem aan dat je pakje toch wel morgen of overmorgen bezorgt moet worden (waarschijnlijk met een aardige rekening:-().

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

hij is er b-)
eindelijk .... er zijn inmiddels mooie foto's genoeg ... dus bij deze van mij wat "plaatjes" 
Ik vond het wel een mooie combi met Anakin's Y-wing Starfighter.










en natuurlijk the battle of Hoth ...;-)








en ook namens de deelnemers ... bedankt voor het kijken :-!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gefeliciteerd Joost!

Erg stoer horloge, de kleur ziet er om de een of andere reden heel 'stevig' uit :-d
Misschien associeer ik het met Caterpillar, ook al zo'n donkergele kleur.


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Gefeliciteerd Joost!
> 
> Erg stoer horloge, de kleur ziet er om de een of andere reden heel 'stevig' uit :-d
> Misschien associeer ik het met Caterpillar, ook al zo'n donkergele kleur.


thnx, ben er ook erg blij mee ... en voelt en komt idd erg goed en stevig over , en zal dat ook zeker zijn ;-) :-!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Joost,

Gefeliciteerd. Dat was het wachten wel waard! Jammer dat Bram net weg is naar een verjaardag, want hij is dol op tauntauns.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## kj2

Gister binnen gekomen. Ben er zeer-zeer-zeer! blij mee.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi KJ,

IGefeliciteerd! k heb hetzelfde model onderweg.;-) Ik kan haast niet wachten om deze in levende lijve te zien.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=-

Dit horloge heeft mij het virus gegeven en na jaren van twijfel dan eindelijk de stap gezet.

Eindelijk heb ik dan mijn fel begeerde Link gekocht!

Wel al betaald, nog niet ontvangen... Als het mee zit, woensdag om mijn pols.

Foto van de verkoper;


----------



## joost73

@KJ2: van harte met je nieuwe aanwinst ... |>
leuke klok, een kennis van mij heeft de mijne overgenomen en had een probleempje ....
- lampje werkte niet meer
- alarm geluid werkte niet meer
- meer functies begonnen vreemd te doen ... ;-)

was er gelukkig snel achter, door de tijd van het jaar, minder zon, truien en winterjassen ... had hij te weinig licht gezien b-)
na een half uurtje in de tuin ... zelf bij schemer werkte de functies weer ...(vandaag krijgt hij als het goed is nog een paar uurtjes zon / licht)

@RC: ook van harte natuurlijk met je nieuwe aanwinst, altijd leuk als je allang naar een horloge uitkijkt hem dan straks eindelijk om de pols te kunnen gooien ... :-!
ik hoop wel voor je dat het woensdag wordt ... dinsdag gaat de tnt toch staken ;-)


----------



## -=RC=-

joost73 said:


> ik hoop wel voor je dat het woensdag wordt ... dinsdag gaat de tnt toch staken ;-)


Dat wil ik helemaal niet horen...


----------



## Sjors

GW-6900 in GW-6900A-9 jasje










Bram is nog altijd in z'n blauwe Crazy Colors de wereld aan het veroveren...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

van harte Sjors, 
mooie klok en nog als GW ook :-!


----------



## Hans_NL

Lang op gewacht.... omdat mijn huis wordt gerenoveerd helaas nog geen gelegenheid gehad om zelf te fotograferen; onderstaande foto is geleend.









_(Image from Yeoman's Watch Review)_


----------



## MHe225

Gefeliciteerd, Hans, mooi klokje, toch? ;-) Wat zijn jouw eerste indrukken? Ik schreef het al eerder, ikzelf was / ben aangenaam verrast. Het horloge ziet werkelijk heel mooi uit, heeft een klassieke sjieke uitstraling en komt veel duurder over dan het is; veel horloge voor je geld. Welk nummer heb jij? Op het Orient forum is een draad waar alle nummers zich even melden; misschien kun je daar ook eventjes hallo roepen.

Veel plezier met je 60th Anniversary LE.

Ron

*PS* - je had toch ook een van mijn foto's kunnen lenen? Niet zo mooi, maar omwille van de Dutch connection ....... :-d


----------



## Hans_NL

Hoi Ron, 

eerste indruk is dat van een horloge dat je nooit verkoopt! Het loopt nog eens bijzonder nauwkeurig ook. Minpuntjes: ik ben niet zo een fan van 'snap-on' case backs en het leren bandje zit niet zo lekker, is wat stijfjes. Ik ga er vanuit dat dat vanzelf beter wordt. Zo niet, dan vervang ik die voor wat soepelers.

Het serienummer van mijn exemplaar is 353.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Een snap-on caseback, echt waar? Dat is inderdaad wel een klein beetje een afknapper voor mij. 
Voor de rest zijn het prachtige horloges trouwens, zit al een tijdje te twijfelen tussen deze en de directe tegenhanger die Seiko in haar range heeft zitten, de SARB031:


----------



## joost73

de seiko is in ieder geval super ... ik zou ook niet langer meer twijfelen ;-)

vandaag weer een mudman binnen gekregen ...wel handig kon ik mooi de foto's van de vorige gebruiken b-)








ps: deze keer blijft hij :-d


----------



## om-4

Laatste nieuwe.



















Ik verwacht nog een Lyndon chrono maar ben bang dat ie zoek geraakt is. Al bijna 3 weken onderweg vanuit de USA.


----------



## Lester Burnham

joost73 said:


> de seiko is in ieder geval super ... ik zou ook niet langer meer twijfelen ;-)
> 
> vandaag weer een mudman binnen gekregen ...wel handig kon ik mooi de foto's van de vorige gebruiken b-)
> ps: deze keer blijft hij :-d


Blijft een bijzonder leuk model, vooral de achtergrondverlichting is betoverend. Heb er even over gedaan, maar uiteindelijk toch op de foto weten te krijgen:











om-4 said:


> Laatste nieuwe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik verwacht nog een Lyndon chrono maar ben bang dat ie zoek geraakt is. Al bijna 3 weken onderweg vanuit de USA.


Mooi hoor Chip, geweldige foto's en die blauwe lume ziet er ook speciaal uit! 
Heb zelf ook even zitten twijfelen over een Lyndon, alleen kwamen er toen wat teleurgestelde reacties van andere gebruikers die een minder goed exemplaar op de mat hadden gekregen, daarom heb ik het voorlopig nog even uitgesteld. Hoop dat die van jou snel tevoorschijn komt.


----------



## -=RC=-

Eindelijk heb ik de aanstichter van deze gekte om mijn pols...


----------



## MHe225

-=RC=- said:


> Eindelijk heb ik de aanstichter van deze gekte *om mijn pols...*


Heb even je post gecorrigeerd; je had per abuis de verkeerde foto geplaatst :-d 
Gelukkig had je dit plaatje in de wat-draag-jij-vandaag draad geplaatst ....

Gefeliciteerd met je aanwinst en hopelijk heb je hier lang veel plezier van.

Ron


----------



## -=RC=-

Goed Ron, alleen was het heel bewust gekozen.
In dit topic draag ik m nog niet


----------



## joost73

mooie foto lester :-!
Gisteren binnen gekomen voor mijn vrouw ...b-)
De in4mation BG-3000X








en met de glx samen


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb er even op moeten wachten, maar ik heb nu eindelijk ook de andere GX-56. De rode accenten laten dit basis model er uitzonderlijk goed uitzien.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

*Jokkebrok*



-=RC=- said:


> Eindelijk heb ik de aanstichter van deze gekte om mijn pols...





-=RC=- said:


> Goed Ron, alleen was het heel bewust gekozen. In dit topic draag ik m nog niet


We maken allemaal foutjes, maar nu kan er maar één conclusie zijn: je hebt willens en wetens gejokt :rodekaart Foei, schaam je diep ;-)

Oké ...... geintje meneer Sonneberg :-d


----------



## joost73

*Re: Jokkebrok*

super duo sjors :-!


----------



## Temperarely

*Re: Jokkebrok*

Hoi,

Deze Oris. N.o.s. TT1 titan/date 300m. Lume dial.




























Ik had deze eind mei al bij een juwelier/dealer zien liggen. Wilde toen toch eerst "veilig"de grijzigezwarte uitvoering.

Deze ,met lume dial, bleef echter wel in het kopke knagen. Aan het rubbertje weegt deze net geen ons. Heerlijke band die ook nog eens lekker ruikt.

Nou ehhh , bij deze dus.

Proost , Elf


----------



## MHe225

*Rr*

Heel mooi, Elf |>

Ik neem aan dat *Rooie Rotors* 'n Oris handelsmerk is? Zag deze ook al afgelopen september op je Titan/date diver 300. Heb je dat horloge nog steeds, of heb je het omgeruild voor deze? Neem niet aan dat jij net zo veel Oris klokjes hebt als Sjors G-Shocks :-d

De mazzel,
Ron


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Elf,

Dat is een mooi klokje. Ik denk dat je een goede keuze hebt gemaakt. Volgens mij moet die lume dial wel erg mooi zijn in he donker. Mooie rotor trouwens. Jammer dat je die niet ziet als je hem draagt (ik denk dat sommige members op het G-Shock forum nog el herinneren dat rode onderdelen op een horloge net zo werken op mij als een rode lap op een stier :-d). 

Groetjes,

Sjors

@ Ron

Volgens mij kan je voor zo'n Oris wel 10 G-Shocks kopen. In verhouding zou dat dus zo'n 50+ moeten zijn 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

*Re: Rr*



MHe225 said:


> Heel mooi, Elf |>
> 
> Ik neem aan dat *Rooie Rotors* 'n Oris handelsmerk is? Zag deze ook al afgelopen september op je Titan/date diver 300. Heb je dat horloge nog steeds, of heb je het omgeruild voor deze? Neem niet aan dat jij net zo veel Oris klokjes hebt als Sjors G-Shocks :-d
> 
> De mazzel,
> Ron


Thanx Ron,

Ja, de rode rotors zijn inderdaad n handelsmerk van Oris . Voorheen waren ze "goud en metal". Op de 300m. versies is de bodem van glas. De 1000 m. versies gebruiken weer een stalen/titanium schroefbodem. 
M'n zwarte TT1 is er ook nog steeds en blijft ook [nu om de pols]. Ik heb nu twee automaten die ik om en om draag. De rest van de klokkies [Citizen promasters] liggen in het licht niets te doen. Één daarvan ,een J.D.M. skyhawk [duratect] heb ik laatst verkocht.

Ik vind twee automaten op dit moment wel welletjes. Ik zou niet weten wat er nog bij zou moeten. Rolex? , neeeee brrrr. ,Omega? , mmm, dertien in een dozijn. Misschien een 44mm Oris titan/small second/ceramic bezel ,maar deze is qua kast weer een stuk hoger [>15mm.] , en dat is nou net wat ik aan m'n huidige TT1 duikertjes zo prettig vind [13mm hoogte].

Proost , Elf.


----------



## Temperarely

Sjors said:


> Hoi Elf,
> 
> Dat is een mooi klokje. Ik denk dat je een goede keuze hebt gemaakt. Volgens mij moet die lume dial wel erg mooi zijn in he donker. Mooie rotor trouwens. Jammer dat je die niet ziet als je hem draagt (ik denk dat sommige members op het G-Shock forum nog el herinneren dat rode onderdelen op een horloge net zo werken op mij als een rode lap op een stier :-d).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors
> 
> @ Ron
> 
> Volgens mij kan je voor zo'n Oris wel 10 G-Shocks kopen. In verhouding zou dat dus zo'n 50+ moeten zijn
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dank je wel Sjors.

De lume dial is erg apart. Als je bv. de wc. induikt ,niet letterlijk, nadat het horloge direct zonlicht heeft gezien is erg grappig. Je kan er bij lezen. Op het FoOs [FriendsofOris] forum kwam ik de volgende kreet tegen ; "remember ,it's a watch NOT a torch".
Ik geprobeerd een lume shot te maken "uit de losse pols" , maar dat is niet te doen. Komt nog wel.

Voorlopig hebben we hier de komende maand iets anders aan onze hoofd. Yeahhh ,we gaan verhuizen. Morgen de sleutel. Dus , druk druk druk.

proost allemaal. Elf.


----------



## Sjors

Temperarely said:


> Op het FoOs [FriendsofOris] forum kwam ik de volgende kreet tegen ; "remember ,it's a watch NOT a torch".


Ha ha ha, Elf,

Ik ken een tandarts (en bierhebber) die onder andere Mondaine horloges spaart. Hij heeft er ook eentje die nogal veel en lang licht geeft (een erg mooie trouwens). Hij zei eens dat als hij niet kon slapen, dat hij figuurtjes schijnt op het plafond van de slaapkamer... Dat kan je vast ook uitproberen met deze Oris.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## -=RC=-

Het leven is soms mooi... Na gisteren al mijn Tag Heuer Link te hebben ontvangen, vandaag een Breitling aangeschaft 

Plaatje van de verkoper;


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nou nou, lekker bezig!

Heb altijd wel een beetje een zwak gehad voor die rubberen 'BREITLING' band. Heb zelf ook een Colt, maar het gaat me iets te ver om zo'n band er los bij te kopen, zijn niet echt vriendelijk geprijsd!


----------



## EricSW

Hoop moois weer hier! Die Oris is fraai - niet mijn favoriet - maar die Lume is wel heel apart natuurlijk!

Mooie Breitling! Die band heb ik er ook bijgekocht (voor in de zomer), is wel prijzig in verhouding tot andere rubberen banden, maar voor Breitling-begrippen valt het nog wel mee, kostte toen zo'n 75 euro meen ik... draagt super die band.


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag onderdelen binnen gehad voor m'n nieuwe projectje, een MilSub in de stijl van de Pro Hunter mods. Dus milsub dial en hands, in een PVD gecoate submariner die ik al had. Fase 1 was het plaatsen van de milsub onderdelen in de kast. 

(oeps, excuus, had foto gepost met Rolex rep logo erop, dat mag natuurlijk niet. Sorry Mart!)

Fase 2 wordt het verwijderen van de cyclops (geen date meer), verwijderen van de Rolex logo's (moet een fantasy watch worden, geen fake) en het kopen van een olijfgroen bandje met PVD hengsels.


----------



## joost73

vandaag binnen gekomen ...een NOS DW-003 b-) en een baby-g voor mijn vrouw ...
ik dacht dat de casio zgan gedragen was ...maar nu ik zelf het labbeltje (papier) van de band mocht halen neem ik aan dat hij nooit gedragen is 

















en deze is van de week binnen gekomen ...








en is inmiddels voorzien van een nieuwe jas ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Gave 6900 Joost!

Heb zelf drie nieuwe G-Shocks onderweg, vannacht een veiling gewonnen van een erg leuk model van meer dan 15 jaar oud. Jullie gaan het nog zien ;-)

In elk geval is het duidelijk dat mijn bezoekje aan Sjors heeft gezorgd voor een nieuwe golf aankopen :-d.

Groetjes, Mart


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb weer eens een JagAger binnen gekregen. Maar meteen aangedaan. Al wat aandacht van collega's gehad. Nu ook al van leerlingen (even een klasje overgenomen van een collega).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hey Sjors, waarvoor is die tweede kroon? Interne bezel?

Mazzels, Mart


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Ik heb geen idee hoe ik het moet aflezen (en of ik het wel wil weten), maar inderdaad, er draait van binnen iets rond dat door kan gaan voor een interne bezel  ;-)

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Hoi Sjors,

puur nav je opmerking dat ik alles mooi vond , van harte met je nieuwe aanwinst ... (voor de rest zwijg ik ;-))
maar in ieder geval veel plezier en het is wel weer eens wat anders tussen al je G-Shocks..:-!

groeten Joost


----------



## joost73

Lester Burnham said:


> Gave 6900 Joost!
> 
> Heb zelf drie nieuwe G-Shocks onderweg, vannacht een veiling gewonnen van een erg leuk model van meer dan 15 jaar oud. Jullie gaan het nog zien ;-)
> 
> In elk geval is het duidelijk dat mijn bezoekje aan Sjors heeft gezorgd voor een nieuwe golf aankopen :-d.
> 
> Groetjes, Mart


Hoi Mart,

Thnx, de 6900 kocht ik vanwege de guard die ik graag wilde hebben .. de andere puur toevallig tegen gekomen maar zeker niet minder leuk.
ben erg benieuwd wat er bij je onderweg is .

groeten Joost


----------



## Sjors

Nog maar wat foto's van m'n nieuwe JarAger























































Nogal See Tru met zo'n lampje er achter ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Eigenlijk gisteren al binnengekomen:










Eindelijk heb ik de rode Metallic Crazy Colors (serie compleet!). Die magenta G-5500MM is geloof ik ook van de Crazy Colors serie, maar komt niet voor in de Japanse G-Shock Zoekmachine GPS.

Prettig Weekend!

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, damn, en ik was me al aan het verheugen op de foto's die ik zou gaan maken en posten van mijn roze 5500 die ik komende week verwacht ;-) 
Nu heb jij de Nederlandse primeur :-d

Leuk ding in elk geval!


----------



## om-4

*Re: Rr*

Ik had graag een nieuwe Lyndon chrono willen showen maar dat ding is kwijtgeraakt met de post, boohoo.
Wel heb ik mijn geld terug. Volgens mij heeft de verkoper ook geen nieuwe meer liggen behalve garantie gevallen die slecht lopen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Rr*



om-4 said:


> Ik had graag een nieuwe Lyndon chrono willen showen maar dat ding is kwijtgeraakt met de post, boohoo.
> Wel heb ik mijn geld terug. Volgens mij heeft de verkoper ook geen nieuwe meer liggen behalve garantie gevallen die slecht lopen.


Hmmm, nouja, je kan het ook van de zonnige kant bekijken, ik weet niet of ik nog wel zo'n horloge had willen hebben gezien alle problemen die er mee zijn bij een aantal members!
In elk geval mooi dat je je geld alweer snel terug hebt gekregen |>

Even een snelle snapshot van mijn nieuwe Orange Monster, bizar groot op een polsje van 6.3" :-d In real life ziet het er echt niet uit, op de foto heb ik het nog een beetje getruckt door de foto van afstand te nemen en in te zoomen op de pols, op die manier ziet het horloge er altijd minder groot uit.


----------



## om-4

*Re: Rr*



Lester Burnham said:


> Hmmm, nouja, je kan het ook van de zonnige kant bekijken, ik weet niet of ik nog wel zo'n horloge had willen hebben gezien alle problemen die er mee zijn bij een aantal members!
> In elk geval mooi dat je je geld alweer snel terug hebt gekregen |>
> 
> Even een snelle snapshot van mijn nieuwe Orange Monster, bizar groot op een polsje van 6.3" :-d In real life ziet het er echt niet uit, op de foto heb ik het nog een beetje getruckt door de foto van afstand te nemen en in te zoomen op de pols, op die manier ziet het horloge er altijd minder groot uit.


Is het al 30 april? Hoe groot is groot? Meer dan 50mm?
Mijn grootste horloge dat ik draag is een Swatch funboard @47mm. De Spike Lee is 52mm maar die draag ik niet.




























Oranje is goed in horloges.

Tja, die Lyndon was een gokje dan maar doorsparen voor een Speedmaster.


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Rr*

Hi Lester,

Gefeliciteerd met je "Koning". Nou, je wist in ieder geval van te voren hoe groo ie was  ;-) Ik draag m'n nieuwe GX-56-1AER de laatste tijd vaak. Volgens mij ziet het er vast grappig uit om jouw pols, ha ha.

@ Om-4,

De "Koning"van de G-Shocks is ongeveer 52 x 56 mm en ongeveer 16 a 17 mm dik. Omdat ie er uit ziet als een blok, ziet ie er monsterlijk groot uit. Het is volgens Casio de grootste G-Shock doe ze ooit gemaakt hebben. De DW-6700 was volgens mij ongeveer een kleine milimeter breder, maar was niet zo blokkig gebouwd.

Die Swatch Spike Lee ziet er erg grappig uit trouwens. Leuk om op maandag ochtend hier op school te dragen.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Rr*



om-4 said:


> Is het al 30 april? Hoe groot is groot? Meer dan 50mm?
> Mijn grootste horloge dat ik draag is een Swatch funboard @47mm. De Spike Lee is 52mm maar die draag ik niet.





Sjors said:


> Hi Lester,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met je "Koning". Nou, je wist in ieder geval van te voren hoe groo ie was ;-) Ik draag m'n nieuwe GX-56-1AER de laatste tijd vaak. Volgens mij ziet het er vast grappig uit om jouw pols, ha ha.
> 
> @ Om-4,
> 
> De "Koning"van de G-Shocks is ongeveer 52 x 56 mm en ongeveer 16 a 17 mm dik. Omdat ie er uit ziet als een blok, ziet ie er monsterlijk groot uit. Het is volgens Casio de grootste G-Shock doe ze ooit gemaakt hebben. De DW-6700 was volgens mij ongeveer een kleine milimeter breder, maar was niet zo blokkig gebouwd.
> 
> Die Swatch Spike Lee ziet er erg grappig uit trouwens. Leuk om op maandag ochtend hier op school te dragen.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Het horloge is inderdaad pakweg 5,5 cm breed, nogal indrukwekkend. De band is bij de aanzet aan de kast 32mm breed, zegt ook iets over de maat van dit horloge 

Sjors, denk dat je ongeveer het idee krijgt hoe het eruit ziet als je dat horloge bij Bram omdoet ;-)

Maargoed, al was het maar for the sake of de verzameling, ik houd 'm toch maar ;-)

Morgen weer een nieuwe binnenkomer trouwens, weet nog niet welke het is, heb er nog 5 onderweg!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Rr*

Vandaag o.a. een lichttent binnengekregen, is met wat experimenteren echt wat moois mee te maken, ben positief verrast!


----------



## Sjors

Van het weekend gewonnen. Per ongeluk eigenlijk, want ik was hem vergeten. Had een klein bodje uitgebracht met het idee later een serieus hoog bod uit te brengen. €5,49 plus €8.- verzendkosten. Was al heel lang een beetje een Graal voor mij. Was Maandag in België verzonden, vandaag afgeleverd. Een Pontiac Nageur Maillot Jaune, ter ere van de Gele Trui (Maillot Jaune) van Wim van Est in 1951. Het glas is niet bepaald nieuwe meer, maar hij lijkt na bijna 60 jaar nog steeds te lopen als een zonnetje.





































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Sjors, wat ga je ermee doen? Proberen om te restaureren of een keer goed schoonmaken en zo laten? Denk dat het goed mogelijk moet zijn om er een nieuew glaasje in te zetten! Hoe is de maat, de standaard 33/34mm?


----------



## Sjors

Geen idee eigenlijk. Ik wacht nog op een ander Pontiacje, dat waarschijnlijk in dezelfde staat verkeerd en me drie keer zo veel heeft gekost -d). Dna kan ik er bandjes voor kopen.

De kast is ongeveer 32mm en het glaasje slechts 29mm. Toch is best een aardig ding om te zien. Ondanks dat er wat diepe krassen in zitten en het glas nogal hard is (ik heb me kapot gepolijst, zonder veel resultaat, dat is me bij een één ster wel met gemak wel gelukt). 

Het zou leuk zijn om het een stuk nieuwer te laten lijken, maar eigenlijk heeft dit ook wel wat. Hij loopt geloof ik een alleen een beetje voor nu.  

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Okee, het zou ook disproportioneel duur zijn om het horloge in een mooiere staat te krijgen waarschijnlijk. 
Er is wel een en ander te reguleren als je het horloge openmaakt, maar waarschijnlijk is het gewoon slijtage of een gebrek aan olie (of te dikke olie) wat het vooruit lopen veroorzaakt. Toch zou ik wel een poging doen om het zelf te reguleren.


----------



## MHe225

Sjors said:


> ..... Had een klein bodje uitgebracht met het idee later een serieus hoog bod uit te brengen ....


Grappige score, Sjors. Over _klein bod en later serieus bod_ gesproken: kijk en huiver (eBay veiling) ..... deze oude baas (hij schrijft dat hij in z'n 9e decade zit, dus hij is in ieder geval 80+) biedt z'n oude (1958) Rolex te koop aan met een openingsbod van $9,95

Vintage Rolex Submariner Dive Watch - eBay (item 120652944121 end time Dec-05-10 19:30:56 PST)

En als jullie ook nog willen lachen, kijk dan ook even naar de commentaren en vragen en de antwoorden van deze krasse knar |>

Ron

PS - ik had deze veiling niet zelf gevonden; werden we in het MkII forum op geattendeerd.


----------



## EricSW

Hoe gaaf zeg, die man had echt geen enkel idee wat dat ding waard was. Actuele bod is 61000 dollar!!!

Briljante opmerking:
'Yeah, thanks. I am totally naive and had no idea what this watch was worth. To me it was just like a comfortable old pair of shoes that I'd wear every now and then. I'd put it on when I got tired of my Timex. Bob'

Ben benieuwd wat het uiteindelijk gaat worden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, die ga ik zeker in de gaten houden. Als het bod nu, met nog bijna vier dagen te gaan, al boven de 60k ligt zou het me niks verbazen als we rond de ton gaan eindigen :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben wat rond wezen neuzen naar vintage G-Shocks en vandaag is daar het eerste resultaat van binnengekomen! 
Het is een NOS DW-6500, erg stoer model dit, ben blij dat ik er een in deze staat heb kunnen vinden.


----------



## joost73

heren weer van harte met jullie leuke aanwinsten ...:-!
@Sjors; leuk dat je er nu 1 hebt, en het is misschien niet zo draagbaar als een G-Shock maar met het hele verhaal en history erbij is het minstens zo geweldig b-)
@lester: Ook een erg leuke aanwinst en NOS is natuurlijk altijd geweldig ... super strak |>

ik mag morgen weer naar het postkantoor voor een spike lee


----------



## Sjors

MHe225 said:


> Grappige score, Sjors. Over _klein bod en later serieus bod_ gesproken: kijk en huiver (eBay veiling) ..... deze oude baas (hij schrijft dat hij in z'n 9e decade zit, dus hij is in ieder geval 80+) biedt z'n oude (1958) Rolex te koop aan met een openingsbod van $9,95


Hoi Ron,

Een interesante veiling. Heeft die oude man toch nog een aardige hoop geld op z'n oude dag.

Zou ie nu ook z'n Timex te koop aanbieden?

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

Gister binnengekregen, een Tao International. Dit is een horloge van Chinese origine, van zeer acceptabele kwaliteit, voor erg goede prijzen. Nu moeten ze alleen nog stoppen met nonsens als german mov't op de plaat zetten, en hij zou perfect zijn.




























Hij wordt aangedreven door een SeaGull 3621 (gebaseerd op Unitas 6498)









En voor mij prima afmetingen met 43mm doorsnee, en 10mm dikte:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Wow, Martin,

Die Tao ziet er netjes uit. Vooral ook de achterkant. Een paar weken geleden dook er een opmerking op op het G-Shock forum wat er op neer kwam dat als ze in China eens zouden stoppen met al die counterfeit productie en zich zouden toeleggen op mooie en goede horloges maken...

Zelfs als G-Shock freak ben ik best wel onder de indruk wat ze bij Tao maken kunnen. Voelt het ook een beetje solide aan? Het ziet er in ieder geval wel zo uit.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, mooi hoor, wijzerplaat ziet er zelfs een beetje uit alsof het van emaille is gemaakt. Voor mij zou het horloge iets te groot zijn denk ik, maar zeker een leuk ding. 
Doet me denken aan mijn grail-horloge, de A. Lange & Söhne Anniversary Langematik, mist alleen de romeinse symbolen.


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Wow, Martin,
> 
> Die Tao ziet er netjes uit. Vooral ook de achterkant. Een paar weken geleden dook er een opmerking op op het G-Shock forum wat er op neer kwam dat als ze in China eens zouden stoppen met al die counterfeit productie en zich zouden toeleggen op mooie en goede horloges maken...
> 
> Zelfs als G-Shock freak ben ik best wel onder de indruk wat ze bij Tao maken kunnen. Voelt het ook een beetje solide aan? Het ziet er in ieder geval wel zo uit.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dank je Sjors.

De Chinezen hebben gelukkig door dat je ook zelf dingen kunt bedenken, en dat dringt nu ook tot de goedkopere categorieën door. De meeste tao's zijn sterk geinspireerd op merken als B&R en Corum, maar gelukkig hebben ze ook orginele modellen. En de kwaliteit voelt prima.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Zo, mooi hoor, wijzerplaat ziet er zelfs een beetje uit alsof het van emaille is gemaakt. Voor mij zou het horloge iets te groot zijn denk ik, maar zeker een leuk ding.
> Doet me denken aan mijn grail-horloge, de A. Lange & Söhne Anniversary Langematik, mist alleen de romeinse symbolen.


Ik heb ook een aantal kleinere hoor 
Deze zijn zo'n 38mm:



















En een Lange, tja, dat is voor mij ook het hoogst haalbare. Een hele simpele Saxonia ben ik al tevreden mee ;-)










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Een beetje, "Zeg maar nee, dan heb je er twee". Ik heb zo'n kleine twee weken geleden deze Pontiac gewonnen. Ik kreeg hem vandaag binnen. Toen ik vanavond wat close up fotootjes maakte zag ik pas dat het een Maillot Jaune was. Mijn tweede in zo'n week tijd. Erg leuke bijkomstigheid.










Ik snap nu trouwens pas het nut van zo'n licht tent. Met een G-Shock heb je gewoon geen last van hinderlijke reflecties...





































En nog een bandje ook. Misschien wel het orginele. Past perfect!










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Ik heb ook een aantal kleinere hoor
> Deze zijn zo'n 38mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Stijlvolle horloges!! Vooral die Omega spreekt me wel aan, is een hele grote vintagemarkt voor (ebay), sluit niet uit dat ik er vroeg of laat ook eentje oppik.



Sjors said:


> Een beetje, "Zeg maar nee, dan heb je er twee". Ik heb zo'n kleine twee weken geleden deze Pontiac gewonnen. Ik kreeg hem vandaag binnen. Toen ik vanavond wat close up fotootjes maakte zag ik pas dat het een Maillot Jaune was. Mijn tweede in zo'n week tijd. Erg leuke bijkomstigheid.
> 
> Ik snap nu trouwens pas het nut van zo'n licht tent. Met een G-Shock heb je gewoon geen last van hinderlijke reflecties...


Wow, dat noem ik nog eens een macro foto :-d
Lijkt wel schuurpapier van zo dichtbij! Leuke afwisseling tussen al die gigantische, felgekleurde G-Shocks!


----------



## MHe225

*Derde en laatste Grail is in de knip*

Aangezien ik niet al te veel bandbreedte wil innemen met duplicaat-posts, zet ik hier slechts de verwijzing naar mijn laatste aanwinst: https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/decision-make-ingenieur-mark-xvi-breitling-480134.html#post3533704 Ik hoor jullie denken: _wat een flauwe smoes .... gewoon te lui om hetzelfde nog een keer in knap ABN te typen ...._ ;-)

Wel wil ik nog eens benadrukken hoe genoeglijk het was met Dimer zaken te doen. Ik geef toe, ik zit in een wat gunstigere positie dan jullie: omdat ik in het buitenland woonachtig ben, hoef ik geen BTW te betalen en Dimer mocht een lollige WUS korting geven. Staat tegenover dat jullie geen last van de zwakke dollar / sterke euro hebben. En Dimer nam ook de verzendkosten voor zijn rekening |>

Zoals ik al in de titel van deze post meldde, met de Mark XVI is nu ook mijn laatste Grail binnen; jullie kunne het vast raden, de andere twee zijn de Portugieser Auto en de SpeedyPro / MoonWatch. Ik zal ongetwijfeld nog wel horloges aan mijn collectie toevoegen, maar hoop het komend jaar wat rustiger aan te doen (famous last words - in goed Nederlands). Ben ook eens benieuwd of er nog nieuwe Grails (horloges die ik absoluut moet hebben) verschijnen.

Om toch ook wat plaatjes in deze post te krijgen (hoe zat dat ook al weer met die bandbreedte?) volgen de foto's an mijn Grail-collectie. Het zijn niet de mooiste of beste foto's en ik kan betere op het web vinden (alleen al op dit forum), maar het zijn wel foto's van *mijn* horloges:


























Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Derde en laatste Grail is in de knip*

Wauw, gefeliciteerd met je laatste aanwinst Ron! Dat is geen misselijk horloge :-!
Sowieso een hele mooie grail-verzameling heb je daar! Persoonlijke favoriet (van de drie) is voor mij die Portuguese met Power Reserve (nee, geen chrono :-d).

Heb zelf al een week of twee nog drie horloges onderweg, allen opgehouden door Dutch Customs o| Daat gaat me weer kosten...

Grüßen aus Holland!
Mart


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Derde en laatste Grail is in de knip*

Super Ron! Ook erg mooie collectie zo.

Ik ben blij dat je er zo gelukkig mee bent!

@ Martin B, mooi die TAO. Het lijkt erop dat ze zeer zijn geinspireerd op de IWC F.A. Jones:


----------



## Sjors

Van het weekend heb ik deze GorillaPOD gekocht. Werkt erg fijn eigenlijk. Ik heb ook de het balhoofd (á €44,95) maar aangeschaft.










Heb hem natuurlijk gelijk uitgeprobeerd:










Maar waarschijnlijk zijn jullie meer geintereseerd in wat voor horloge ik binnen heb gekregen:










Hij was uiteindelijk een prikkie, maar je kan er toch 3 gewonere ltd.ed. DW-6900's voor kopen...
Groetjes,


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie macrofoto van die klemmetjes!
Om heel eerlijk te zijn weet ik nog steeds niet wat het is  Doet me geen belletjes rinkelen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, weer een nieuwe binnenkomer, nog besteld voor de financiele crisis huize Burnham binnentradt :-d

De prijs die ik ervoor betaalde was al fors, en aangezien de douane daar tussenkwam werd het helemaal een belachelijk bedrag (rond 300 dollar). Maar goed, daarvoor heb ik wel een compleet nieuwe Wademan. Niet iedereen is fan van het model, maar ik heb mezelf min of meer ten doel gesteld om elk model te verzamelen (niet elke kleur ed maar van ieder model 1) en dan moet deze er ook bijkomen! Die verzameltocht is nu trouwens op een laag pitje gezet, er komen binnenkort nog wel twee andere modelletjes binnen die ik al lang geleden had besteld.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Mart,

Da's een mooi modelletje. Ik zie witte lettering. Welk model is dit? Is het de ARTI Wademan (met zo'n kevlar band loopje?).

oh ja, deze kreeg jullie nog te goed van gisteren. Mijn nieuwe Stussy ;-)










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Derde en laatste Grail is in de knip*

Gefeliciteerd met de prachtige IWC Ron :-!



Dimer said:


> @ Martin B, mooi die TAO. Het lijkt erop dat ze zeer zijn geinspireerd op de IWC F.A. Jones:


Hmja, daar kwam ik ook achter nadat ik hem binnen had gekregen:-( 
Dit is me ook overkomen met mijn SeaGull M177. Wist ik veel dat de JLC Master Control er wel erg veel op leek.









Stiekum vind ik de SeaGull iets mooier omdat ze wel een 3 op de plaat hebben ;-)

Ik heb persoonlijk niets tegen geinspireerde horloges, maar wil het liever van te voren weten...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> Hoi Mart,
> 
> Da's een mooi modelletje. Ik zie witte lettering. Welk model is dit? Is het de ARTI Wademan (met zo'n kevlar band loopje?).
> 
> oh ja, deze kreeg jullie nog te goed van gisteren. Mijn nieuwe Stussy ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Aah, kijk eens aan, dat was het dus! Is dat een nieuw model, of heb je deze van een verzamelaar gekocht?

Ik heb het even nagekeken omdat ik zelf ook twijfelde. Het is niet de ARTI, maar heeft wel die kevlar band. Het is de DW-9800BJ-1. De ARTI heeft trouwens (volgens de G-Shock wiki) gewoon een resin band, misschien dat de Europese versie anders was?

De links:
DW-9800BJ-1 - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources
DW-9800AR-3T - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources

Groetjes, 
Mart

ps. Wat een leuke verrassing zat er trouwens bij de post vandaag, thanks, heel origineel!! |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag weer twee (vrijwel) NOS G-Shocks binnengekregen, een DW-5700 en een Stussy DW-5000. Bij die laatste zit zelfs de beschermende sticker nog op de DLC caseback. Gaaf ding! Heb er een belachelijk gunstige prijs voor betaald, maar dankzij de douane is dat weer voordeel weer bijna verdampt.


----------



## Sjors

Net terug uit de grote G-Shock stad









Ik heb dit mee weten te smokkellen door de douane:










Gelukkig Nieuwjaar,

Sho-zu


----------



## -=RC=-

Sjors said:


> Ik heb dit mee weten te smokkellen door de douane:


Het noodlot tarten met 13 stuks


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wow, wat een gave toevoegingen!
Vier Froggies erbij! Moet wel een beetje nagelbijten geweest zijn toen je daarmee door de douane ging denk ik, of had je er al vier zelf omgedaan ofzo :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Mijn laatste aanwinst, gister binnengekomen. Ik heb deze puur om het uurwerk gekocht, een PTS ST1201 12 uurs Karrusel. Het horloge zelf is van een Germasian merk, is lastig in te stellen, en nog lastiger af te lezen, heeft een rare kleur, maar oh, wat vind ik hem leuk :-d




























Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Martin,

Interesant horloge. Ik geloof dat ik door heb hoe je de uren kan aflezen, maar voor de rest is het een aardig raadsel. Ik hou wel van dit soort puzzel horloges. 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Wow! Een horloge van koper! Apart ding idd, zou mijn keus niet zijn...


----------



## Sjors

Nou,

Voorlopig even platzak. Even een nieuwe camera gekocht. Canon 7D met 15-85 IS USM kit en een 24-105 IS USM lens uit de L serie.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Poeh poeh, wat een kanon zeg! Zeker die extra lens.

Zijn voor jou waarschijnlijk de duurste 30 dagen van je leven geweest lijkt me


----------



## GuySie

Sjors said:


> Canon 7D met 15-85 IS USM kit en een 24-105 IS USM lens uit de L serie.


*kwijl*
*jaloers*

;-)


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> Zijn voor jou waarschijnlijk de duurste 30 dagen van je leven geweest lijkt me


Euhgmmm, correct... (LOL)


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, da's serieuze hardware :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Daar is ie dan, mijn laatste arrival. Ik had de pandakleurige PN al en heb nu ook deze kleurvariant aan de verzameling toegevoegd. Jammer dat Alpha altijd van die vreselijk lelijke foto's gebruikt om haar horloges te verkopen, in real life is dit horloge namelijk echt erg mooi. Ik heb even snel geprobeerd om een representatieve foto te maken van de kleur. Het is een aparte roodtint. Ik zou het romig rood, of zacht rood willen noemen, maar zonder dat het richting donkerroze of paars gaat, het wit in de subdials en de minutenring is bij dit model echt wit. Niet het gebroken wit van de Panda.

Al met al ben ik er erg blij mee! Het is weer een mooi horloge.


----------



## om-4

M'n Lyndon is dan toch nog binnen gekomen.
Net na kerst ging de deurbel. Blijkt het horloge een lange tijd bij de douane te liggen.

Nou ja, kleine dertig euro erbij en ik heb een leuke chrono.




























Ik had mijn geld wel al teruggekregen dus ik heb de beste man nogmaals betaald.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


>


Zeker een mooi horloge, Mart. Gefeliciteerd.

Vraagjes voor jou en de andere Alpha-bezitters: is $150 een redelijke prijs voor een z.g.a.n. Panda PN? Voor hoeveel koop ik deze nieuw in HK (link?) 
En waar kan ik de glazen achterwand kopen en hoe duur is deze?

Excuses voor de vragen - terug naar de reguliere programmering.

Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Nogmaals gefeliciteerd Mart, ook hier 

@Ron: kijk hier Alpha Watch voor de Alpha's. Ze kosten nieuw $152 inclusief verzenden, dus $150 is niet echt een topprijs ;-)

Een glazen achterwand kun je hier kopen: Alpha USA Daytona/Paul Newman Display Case Back - eBay (item 290516043948 end time Jan-25-11 08:12:35 PST)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> M'n Lyndon is dan toch nog binnen gekomen.
> Net na kerst ging de deurbel. Blijkt het horloge een lange tijd bij de douane te liggen.
> 
> Nou ja, kleine dertig euro erbij en ik heb een leuke chrono.
> 
> Ik had mijn geld wel al teruggekregen dus ik heb de beste man nogmaals betaald.


Ah, kijk eens aan, mooi dat hij toch nog is gekomen. Heb je (gezien de ervaringen van sommige anderen) al gekeken naar de accuraatheid van het horloge?

Klasse dat je het geld opnieuw hebt overgemaakt trouwens |>



MHe225 said:


> Zeker een mooi horloge, Mart. Gefeliciteerd.
> 
> Vraagjes voor jou en de andere Alpha-bezitters: is $150 een redelijke prijs voor een z.g.a.n. Panda PN? Voor hoeveel koop ik deze nieuw in HK (link?)
> En waar kan ik de glazen achterwand kopen en hoe duur is deze?
> 
> Excuses voor de vragen - terug naar de reguliere programmering.
> 
> Ron





Martin_B said:


> Nogmaals gefeliciteerd Mart, ook hier
> 
> @Ron: kijk hier Alpha Watch voor de Alpha's. Ze kosten nieuw $152 inclusief verzenden, dus $150 is niet echt een topprijs ;-)
> 
> Een glazen achterwand kun je hier kopen: Alpha USA Daytona/Paul Newman Display Case Back - eBay (item 290516043948 end time Jan-25-11 08:12:35 PST)
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ron, ik moet me aansluiten bij Martin, $150 is niet echt een goede prijs voor een tweedehands PN. Tot voor kort kostten de PN's $132 trouwens, dus de kans bestaat zelfs dat diegene meer vraagt dan wat hij er zelf voor heeft betaald!

Alpha USA was inderdaad de enige plaats waar exhibition casebacks te krijgen zijn. Helaas zijn ze failliet gegaan en verkopen ze nu nog wat voorraad via de eBay-store waar Martin al naar linkte. Ik heb er zojuist nog maar eentje besteld, sluit niet uit dat ik in de toekomst nog meer PN's ga kopen en het zou knap lullig zijn als er tegen die tijd geen exhibition casebacks meer te krijgen zijn.

Fijn weekend iedereen!
Mart


----------



## MHe225

Mart en Martin, dankjulliewel voor het snelle en goede advies |>

Nadat ik gisteren mijn vraag gesteld had, heb ik nog wat verder gesnuffeld en ook de link naar de HK-site voor nieuwe PN's gevonden en geconcludeerd dat $150 geen goede prijs is. De verkoper is niet eens de eerste eigenaar .....

En die glazen achterwandjes ...... goed voorbeeld doet volgen, dus heb ik er maar (vast) twee besteld ;-) Die PN komt er (vast) wel en als niet ..... $32 kost me de kop niet, maar dat knagende gevoel dat ik een glazen caseback had kunnen hebben ....

Nog eens bedankt en jullie natuurlijk ook allemaal een heel plezierig weekend.
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Weer eens een arrival in huize Burnham. Aangezien ik op een strikt horlogedieet zit is er de laatste tijd weinig meer binnengekomen, maar voor een horloge uit deze prijscategorie wilde ik graag een uitzondering maken.

Sorry voor de Blackberry-foto's :-d

Zo is het een spiegeltje:









En met een druk op de knop:









Ik vind 'm leuk 
Zeker gezien de prijs, ergens tussen 5 en 6 dollar inclusief shipping!

Groeten, 
Mart


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha Mart,

Inderdaad een geinig dingetje. Ik ben een korte tijd gek geweest op LED horloges, tot ik er achter kwam dat ze zeer onpractisch zijn. Ik kijk het meest op mijn horloge op de fiets op weg naar school of in de auto. En wat zie je dan.... Een spiegeltje:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ja inderdaad, ik moet er ook wel aan wennen dat er een extra handeling nodig is om de tijd te kunnen zien. Maar goed, ik zie dan wel meteen of m'n haar nog goed zit, da's ook wat waard


----------



## MHe225

Misschien moet ik deze wel in de _*Raad het Horloge*_ draad zetten :-d

Laatste aanwinst(en): 2 display case-backs voor de Alpha PN en 2 custom straps voor m'n Quad10 (top) en Portuguese Auto / Parnis Auto (bot). Nu nog de PN bij deze achterwandjes scoren ...... ;-)

Er is meer in aantocht - met dank aan Dimer |>

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fraaie bandjes Ron!

Ben benieuwd wat er nog gaat komen, het zal toch geen nieuw horloge worden??  
In dat geval kan het niks slechts zijn als het van Dimer afkomt |>


----------



## watching the clock

De nieuwe aanwinst voor mij is de Tissot PRC 200 and mijn ode favourite is de Raymond weill, dieze horloge heb ik gehad voor 27 jaar, en werkt nog steeds prima,

Watching the clock, Australia.


----------



## watching the clock

En hier is mijn TISSOT prc 200, gekocht October 2010, ik heb mijn oog nu opde Tissot prc 200 witte dial met lederen band,

Watching the clock, Australia


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Watching The Clock, welkom op Kaliber 2010! 
Wordt alsnog een internationale hoek hier, met nu al vier continenten vertegenwoordigt :-!

Ik heb ook wel eens zitten kijken voor een PRC 200, alleen dan de variant met zwarte wijzerplaat. Jouw plaatje doet het trouwens helaas niet bij mij!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag geen horloge binnen, maar een stukje horloge:









Voor mijn moderne PVD milsub projectje. Nu nog iemand vinden die een dial swap voor me kan doen zodat ik eindelijk het horloge kan dragen - ik weiger rond te lopen met de Rolex rep dial die er nu nog tijdelijk inzit.


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Vandaag geen horloge binnen, maar een stukje horloge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voor mijn moderne PVD milsub projectje. Nu nog iemand vinden die een dial swap voor me kan doen zodat ik eindelijk het horloge kan dragen - ik weiger rond te lopen met de Rolex rep dial die er nu nog tijdelijk inzit.


Ik heb een keer een dial swap gedaan, maar dat is niet echt een plezierige herinnering :-d
Kreeg de wijzerplaat op geen enkele manier los van het uurwerk, dat werd dus uiteindelijk lomp sloopwerk. Het moeilijkst vond ik trouwens nog het verwijderen en terugplaatsen van de wijzers, vrijwel onmogelijk om daarbij de wijzerplaat niet te beschadigen.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb een keer een dial swap gedaan, maar dat is niet echt een plezierige herinnering :-d
> Kreeg de wijzerplaat op geen enkele manier los van het uurwerk, dat werd dus uiteindelijk lomp sloopwerk. Het moeilijkst vond ik trouwens nog het verwijderen en terugplaatsen van de wijzers, vrijwel onmogelijk om daarbij de wijzerplaat niet te beschadigen.


Ik zit er ook niet echt op te wachten om eerlijk te zijn... ben zeker geen succesvolle horloge klusser. Helaas heb ik wel aan de lopende band ideeën... en dan koop ik dingen... zonder er zo goed over na te denken wie het vervolgens gaat doen :')


----------



## Tom

Morgen komt de Damasko eindelijk binnen. Kan niet wachten!


----------



## GuySie

Toch besloten het zelf te doen. Was even slikken, paar keer bang dat ik er echt een einde aan had gemaakt... maar nu is ie toch wel mooi af!


----------



## Tom

GuySie said:


> Toch besloten het zelf te doen. Was even slikken, paar keer bang dat ik er echt een einde aan had gemaakt... maar nu is ie toch wel mooi af!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5386151994


Mooi!


----------



## EricSW

Mooi idd. Wel mooi dat je het zelf gedaan hebt, ga dat zelf ook nog 's proberen. Heel gepriegel volgens mij.

Maar nu is het toch nog steeds een Rolex rep, alleen met een andere (nog steeds erg gelijkende) wijzerplaat? Of zie ik dat helemaal verkeerd?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Mooi idd. Wel mooi dat je het zelf gedaan hebt, ga dat zelf ook nog 's proberen. Heel gepriegel volgens mij.
> 
> Maar nu is het toch nog steeds een Rolex rep, alleen met een andere (nog steeds erg gelijkende) wijzerplaat? Of zie ik dat helemaal verkeerd?


Met de wijzerplaat wisseling is het horloge van (illegale) replica naar (legale) hommage gegaan |> De (beschermde) naam Rolex wordt nu niet meer gebruikt namelijk.

Knap gedaan hoor Guy! Heb je zo'n eBay/DX setje met horlogegereedschappen of heb je het met geimproviseerde tools gedaan?


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Met de wijzerplaat wisseling is het horloge van (illegale) replica naar (legale) hommage gegaan |> De (beschermde) naam Rolex wordt nu niet meer gebruikt namelijk.
> 
> Knap gedaan hoor Guy! Heb je zo'n eBay/DX setje met horlogegereedschappen of heb je het met geimproviseerde tools gedaan?


Ah, oké, ik dacht dat dit het horloge was, waar al geen rolex op stond.


----------



## EricSW

Heb zojuist bij Manbushijie twee klokjes besteld. Een submariner look-a-like zonder logo (hoe toevallig) met keramische bezel en voor mijn zwager een Parnis IWC-hommage (wit met blauwe wijzers en een powerreserve-indicator).

Ben benieuwd wat de kwalitiet is!


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Ah, oké, ik dacht dat dit het horloge was, waar al geen rolex op stond.


Klopt, maar ik had in eerste instantie een rep dial gekocht en geplaatst waar ik met de hand het Rolex logo van wou verwijderen. Dat bleek dus een stuk lastiger dan al die DIY guides het laten lijken... Die hadden het over paar veegjes alcohol enzo, maar het spul wou niet van z'n plek komen. Deze plaat was pas later beschikbaar.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Knap gedaan hoor Guy! Heb je zo'n eBay/DX setje met horlogegereedschappen of heb je het met geimproviseerde tools gedaan?


Geïmproviseerd, omdat ik eigenlijk helemaal niet van plan ben dit vaker te doen. Je komt een heel eind met een setje electronica schroevendraaiers, latex handschoenen en een pincet. Enige wat ik daadwerkelijk miste waren wijzer pullers en pressers...


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Geïmproviseerd, omdat ik eigenlijk helemaal niet van plan ben dit vaker te doen. Je komt een heel eind met een setje electronica schroevendraaiers, latex handschoenen en een pincet. Enige wat ik daadwerkelijk miste waren wijzer pullers en pressers...


Knap hoor, heb je wel een steady hand voor nodig denk ik. Die wijzerpuller die ik heb heeft de hele wijzerplaat verkloot toen ik er mee bezig was. Vreselijk rotding. Als ik ooit nog een projectje wil gaan doen investeer ik sowieso in een wat beter exemplaar. Die handschoenen zijn ook een goed idee inderdaad, het laatste dat je wil als alles eenmaal weer dichtzit is dat je een vingerafdruk op de wijzerplaat ziet...


----------



## Tom

It has arrived!

Hoop foto's!














































Kast is ijsgehard tot 60HRC










Mooie dikgedrukte tekst










Kast is helemaal gemaakt in Duitsland










Mooie stevige kroon










De afwerking van de kast is geweldig. Ik kom hier in de review nog op terug


----------



## Lester Burnham

Tom, gefeliciteerd!!

Wat een supergaaf horloge! En die foto's zijn ook zeer plezierig voor het oog |>

En ik maar denken dat mijn setje van Oranje en Zwart Monster al leuk was :-d Dit is andere koek.

Ben benieuwd naar je review, geniet ervan!


----------



## EricSW

Fraai zeg!


----------



## Bidle

3 maal is scheepsrecht: Gefeliciteerd met deze aanwinst!!


----------



## Tom

Sinds de aankoop van mijn tussenring bij Dealextreme ben ik helemaal om. Wat een coole site. Voor 5 euro kon ik deze niet laten liggen. Voordeel is ook dat je zoveel pakjes naar jezelf kunt laten versturen. Het verzenden is toch gratis! Handig voor de douane


----------



## Bidle

Tom said:


> Sinds de aankoop van mijn tussenring bij Dealextreme ben ik helemaal om. Wat een coole site. Voor 5 euro kon ik deze niet laten liggen. Voordeel is ook dat je zoveel pakjes naar jezelf kunt laten versturen. Het verzenden is toch gratis! Handig voor de douane


Wat een fout, maar cool horloge.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, ik heb dat Mao-horloge een keer besteld voor mijn vader, toen het ding aankwam werkte het gelukkig nog, we hebben het handje zien bewegen, maar de volgende ochtend stond het ding al stil en dat is nooit meer veranderd


----------



## GuySie

Tom said:


> Sinds de aankoop van mijn tussenring bij Dealextreme ben ik helemaal om. Wat een coole site.


Ik heb er laatst Transformers manchetknopen gekocht omdat ik ze zag liggen ;-) zal er wel even pics van schieten en hier showen :-D


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, ik heb dat Mao-horloge een keer besteld voor mijn vader, toen het ding aankwam werkte het gelukkig nog, we hebben het handje zien bewegen, maar de volgende ochtend stond het ding al stil en dat is nooit meer veranderd


Zoéén heb ik ook alleen met een andere afbeelding :-d










Ga Obama ook nog een keer kopen, denkik b-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Hahaha, geweldig...... hoe slecht is dit!??


----------



## MichielV

Haha, heel fout!


----------



## Bidle

Had hem gezien om de pols van een forumlid (ander forum) en kreeg hem niet meer uit mijn hoofd. De kastvorm vind ik echt geweldig en de plaat ook. Kortom: Zoeken, zoeken en zoeken.... niks.

Uiteindelijk die van het forumlid mogen overnemen om er goed op te passen. Gelijk even foto's gemaakt!! Voor wie het niet weet, op mijn Flickr account zijn ze in giga-formaat te bekijken... kortom dan heb je super macro-foto's! 

Er zit iig een valjoux in welke is voor nu nog heel even onduidelijk, maar dat komt goed!! Ik maak hem zelf niet open omdat ik niet de juiste tools heb voor deze deksel en hij ziet er zo mooi uit..... kortom dat wil ik zo houden!  Nog leuker dat hij compleet is en ik dus het doosje ook heb welke verkeerd in nieuwstaat!

Voor wie wil staat er nog een leuke Lasita op Ebay!! :+


Lasita 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Lasita 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Ben er echt super blij mee!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, jij hebt ook goed gespaard voor de winkelwagentjes 

Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik nog nooit van het merk had gehoord, maar je hebt helemaal gelijk, erg mooi horloge!
Ben sowieso al een sucker voor two-register chronos, en dat gecombineerd met zo'n mooie wijzerplaat kan het al helemaal niet meer mis.


----------



## GuySie

GuySie said:


> Ik heb er laatst Transformers manchetknopen gekocht omdat ik ze zag liggen ;-) zal er wel even pics van schieten en hier showen :-D




Ah, zinloze jeugdnostalgie, dat is altijd het beste... vooral als je het goedkoop bij DealExtreme vandaan haalt


----------



## GuySie

Hij is er nog niet - net pas het bedrag overgemaakt naar de verkoper, gaat maandag op de post - maar ik kan niet wachten op dit speeltje:

























Een custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage, dus het originele luminor duikhorloge uit de 40's. 44mm minifiddy case, bol plexiglas, base sandwich dial en double pencil hands met superlume, vintage ('50s) Molnija uurwerk... Uurwerk is interessant omdat Panerai in de 6152 Rolex uurwerken gebruikte, die werden gemaakt van ebauches van Cortebert, die op hun beurt weer licenties voor dat ontwerp hadden uitgegeven aan Molnija, waardoor zo'n Molnija uurwerk spiritueel correct is voor een dergelijk vintage project ;-)

Jammer alleen dat Panerai net deze SIHH besloten heeft om zelf een homage van die klassieker uit te brengen met de PAM372, nu ga ik natuurlijk de komende tijd weer te horen krijgen dat ik daar een goedkope rip-off van heb gekocht...


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> MHe225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Er is meer in aantocht - met dank aan Dimer |>
> 
> 
> 
> Ben benieuwd wat er nog gaat komen, het zal toch geen nieuw horloge worden??
> In dat geval kan het niks slechts zijn als het van Dimer afkomt |>
Click to expand...

Klopt helemaal: 'n nieuw horloge en inderdaad niet slecht. Ik zal jullie de verhalen besparen en gewoon de plaatjes laten zien. Die Dimer weet wel van inpakken (#1) .... na enig graven kwam het echte pakje te voorschijn (#2) met daarin een rood doosje met 'n Griekse letter erop (#3) en inderdaad een nieuw horloge (#4). Heb een wat minder harige arm geleend voor een wrist-shot en meteen maar een vergelijk met mijn Speedy Pro (#5) Wat opvalt is dat de (vorm van de) kast van de Railmaster en Speedmaster heel erg vergelijkbaar is.

Ik had de hoop opgegeven nog een nieuwe Railmaster in een beschaafde afmeting (39 mm) te vinden. De 36, 39 en 42 mm Railmasters zijn al een tijdje uit productie en vervangen door een stationsklok, de Railmaster XXL van 49 mm. Ik had mij er bij neergelegd dat ik dit horloge te laat ondekt had. Echter, Dimer wist nog 2 exemplaren bij de importeur te lokaliseren, maar toen hij 2 dagen later eentje wilde laten komen, waren ze allebei al weg. In zijn eigen woorden heeft hij aan wat touwtjes getrokken en kwam een Railmaster met mijn naam er op van Zwitserland naar Texas met een tussenstop in Amsterdam.

Ik weet nog steeds niet of ik wel blij met Dimer moet zijn ;-) Misschien benodigt hij een tatoo op zijn voorhoofd: _Omgang met Dimer is schadelijk voor uw financiele gezondheid_ :-d Alle gekheid op een stokje: met dank aan Dimer presenteer ik mijn nieuwe Omega Seamaster Railmaster Chronometer, ref 2503.52.00 Hele mond vol; ik prefeer "gewoon" Railmaster.

Ron

*PS* - niet gek voor post #*444*, toch?


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Hij is er nog niet - net pas het bedrag overgemaakt naar de verkoper, gaat maandag op de post - maar ik kan niet wachten op dit speeltje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Een custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage, dus het originele luminor duikhorloge uit de 40's. 44mm minifiddy case, bol plexiglas, base sandwich dial en double pencil hands met superlume, vintage ('50s) Molnija uurwerk... Uurwerk is interessant omdat Panerai in de 6152 Rolex uurwerken gebruikte, die werden gemaakt van ebauches van Cortebert, die op hun beurt weer licenties voor dat ontwerp hadden uitgegeven aan Molnija, waardoor zo'n Molnija uurwerk spiritueel correct is voor een dergelijk vintage project ;-)
> 
> Jammer alleen dat Panerai net deze SIHH besloten heeft om zelf een homage van die klassieker uit te brengen met de PAM372, nu ga ik natuurlijk de komende tijd weer te horen krijgen dat ik daar een goedkope rip-off van heb gekocht...


Oeh, wat een mooie hommage Guy, vind de meeste van die PAM hommages er maar gladjes uitzien, deze heeft een stuk meer karakter. Ook heel geinig dat je er een Molnija uurwerk in hebt laten zettten. 
Ben zelf al een tijdje op zoek naar een horloge met dat uurwerk, vind dat die niet mag ontbreken in mijn verzameling. Ik neig een beetje naar een zakhorloge, aangezien ik die ook nog geen heb 



MHe225 said:


> Klopt helemaal: 'n nieuw horloge en inderdaad niet slecht. Ik zal jullie de verhalen besparen en gewoon de plaatjes laten zien. Die Dimer weet wel van inpakken (#1) .... na enig graven kwam het echte pakje te voorschijn (#2) met daarin een rood doosje met 'n Griekse letter erop (#3) en inderdaad een nieuw horloge (#4). Heb een wat minder harige arm geleend voor een wrist-shot en meteen maar een vergelijk met mijn Speedy Pro (#5) Wat opvalt is dat de (vorm van de) kast van de Railmaster en Speedmaster heel erg vergelijkbaar is.
> 
> Ik had de hoop opgegeven nog een nieuwe Railmaster in een beschaafde afmeting (39 mm) te vinden. De 36, 39 en 42 mm Railmasters zijn al een tijdje uit productie en vervangen door een stationsklok, de Railmaster XXL van 49 mm. Ik had mij er bij neergelegd dat ik dit horloge te laat ondekt had. Echter, Dimer wist nog 2 exemplaren bij de importeur te lokaliseren, maar toen hij 2 dagen later eentje wilde laten komen, waren ze allebei al weg. In zijn eigen woorden heeft hij aan wat touwtjes getrokken en kwam een Railmaster met mijn naam er op van Zwitserland naar Texas met een tussenstop in Amsterdam.
> 
> Ik weet nog steeds niet of ik wel blij met Dimer moet zijn ;-) Misschien benodigt hij een tatoo op zijn voorhoofd: _Omgang met Dimer is schadelijk voor uw financiele gezondheid_ :-d Alle gekheid op een stokje: met dank aan Dimer presenteer ik mijn nieuwe Omega Seamaster Railmaster Chronometer, ref 2503.52.00 Hele mond vol; ik prefeer "gewoon" Railmaster.
> 
> Ron
> 
> *PS* - niet gek voor post #*444*, toch?


Kijk eens aan, jouw verzameling is de laatste tijd ook in een aanzienlijk tempo aan het groeien of lijkt dat maar :-! Mooi dat Dimer nog een kleinere variant heeft kunnen vinden voor je, die XXL staat alleen Jeremy Clarkson goed, voor elk ander mens is dat ding oversized :-d

Het horloge heeft inderdaad dat typische Omega lugdesign, waarbij de lugs in een mooie 'twist' overgaan in de horlogekast.

Je mag er trots op zijn!

Mazzels, 
Mart


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat denken we hier van trouwens? 

Mijn laatste binnenkomer, inclusief mini-usb ingang (en 128mb geheugen) onder die linker kroon-beschermer :-d

Batterij is dood, heb een nieuwe besteld en ook maar meteen een mooi bandje, deze is niet zo comfortabel.


----------



## EricSW

GuySie said:


> Hij is er nog niet - net pas het bedrag overgemaakt naar de verkoper, gaat maandag op de post - maar ik kan niet wachten op dit speeltje:


Mooi zeg! Erg benieuwd naar je bevindenigen, erg fraaie Homage zo!


----------



## MichielV

Mooie aanwinsten weer hier!

Erg fraaie omega!


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Oeh, wat een mooie hommage Guy, vind de meeste van die PAM hommages er maar gladjes uitzien, deze heeft een stuk meer karakter.


Ik was ook tot die conclusie gekomen, ik had eerder een Getat met saffierglas en superlume enzo besteld. Die was technisch prima maar kreeg toch heel weinig wristtime, terwijl ik het design op zich zeker kan waarderen. Realiseerde me later dat het Panerai gevoel voor mij toch meer zat in de klassieke vintage modellen dan de moderne varianten. Datzelfde heb ik overigens met echte PAMs, ik kan niet zoveel met die moderne modellen. Maar hun modellen die een linkje hebben met de historie kan ik erg waarderen. Panerai ook, want die link was op SIHH ook opeens een stuk meer aanwezig:


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Kijk eens aan, jouw verzameling is de laatste tijd ook in een aanzienlijk tempo aan het groeien of lijkt dat maar :-!


Om maar een goed Nederlandse uitdrukking te gebruiken: Guilty as charged .... Ik gaf Dimer een beetje de schuld van mijn uitspatting(en), maar eigenlijk moet de waarschuwing op de openingspagina van het WUS forum staan:

_*WUS domein:* Betreden op eigen risico - landurig bezoek alhier kan leiden tot ernstige gevolgen voor uw financiele gezondheid._

Mijn collectie is inderdaad explosief gegroeid in het afgelopen jaar. Ik kwam hier terecht omdat ik op zoek was naar de MKII Quad10 ..... eh, correctie ..... ik was op zoek naar de IWC Mark XV. 
Die is niet meer nieuw te vinden en tijdens mijn zoektocht liep ik tegen de Quad10 aan. Echter die was ook al niet meer nieuw te vinden, alleen .... misschien dat meneer Yao nog een kleine laatste serie zou gaan bouwen.

En zo is het begonnen: naam op de lijst gezet voor een van de laatste Quad10 exemplaren, 14 maanden gewacht en in de tussentijd Doxa ontdekt en mijzelf ervan overtuigd dat mijn leven niet compleet was zonder 'n Doxa in mijn (toen nog kleine) collectie. Dan, of de duvel er mee speelde, de Quad10 en mijn 1200T DWL arriveerden in dezelfde week. 
Om zeker te maken dat ik niet nog eens de boot zou missen met MKII's beperkte oplages, ook maar aanbetalingen voor een Kingston (General Order - had de Plank Orders al gemist) en Project 300 (ode aan de Seamaster 300) gedaan. Voor de grap 2 zestiger jaren NOS non-sub Doxa's gekocht en een Parnis Portuguese. 
Vervolgens toch mijn Portuguese Chrono ingeruild op een Auto - dit kon ik alleen maar voor mijzelf rechtvaardigen omdat ik bij inruil evenveel terug kreeg voor mijn Chrono als ik er 7 jaar eerder voor betaald had - en kreeg ik lucht van de Orient 60th Anniversary.

In deze tijd was ik ook de aankoop van 'n Doxa 600T-Graph Searambler aan het overwegen en tegen de tijd dat ik de knoop had doorgehakt was de laatste net verkocht. Was ik wel pissig over, vooral toen bleek dat de laatste nieuwe T-Graphs door mensen zijn gekocht die helemaal niet op deze horloges uit waren, maar dachten hier een slaatje uit te slaan: ik heb een paar PM's met "aanbiedingen" van nieuwe T-Graphs gehad voor een topprijs van 120-125% En daar doe ik dus niet aan mee; dan maar geen T-Graph.

Chatter op het forum gaf mij de indruk dat de IWC Mark XVI (Classic) ook niet meer zo lang voorhanden zal zijn, dus met Dimer gepraat en ja hoor, weer een klokje aan de collectie toegevoegd. Tja, die werd vervolgens door mijn vrouw gekaapt, dus moest er nog eentje komen. En terwijl ik hierover met Dimer keuvelde, kwam ook de Railmaster ter sprake &#8230;&#8230;

Er zijn 2 problemen: eigenlijk zijn al mijn recente aanwinsten nu-of-nooit horloges en Dimer maakt de prijs net te aantrekkelijk. Zonder de Ace WUS-korting zou ik geen van die klokjes gekocht hebben.

Wat de "pijn" verzacht heeft / deze ongein mede mogelijk gemaakt heeft, is dat mijn vader een leuke storting in het FLD - Fonds Leuke Dingen, gedaan heeft. Hij heeft geen horloges om aan zijn (4) zonen door te geven, maar ik kan straks wel zeggen dat ik mijn Mark XVI van mijn vader gehad heb - hijzelf vond het in ieder geval een prima besteding.

Laat mij een gevaarlijke uitspraak doen: d'r zitten nog 2 horloges in de pijplijn en er gaat / moet nog een Alpha PN komen. Daar wil ik het voor dit jaar bij laten. Nu dus maar hopen dat er niet nog meer nu-of-nooit gevallen langskomen.

Oef, het lijkt bijna of ik klaag - echter niets is minder waar. Dit zijn luxe problemen. 
Excuses als ik jullie verveeld of vermoeid heb met mijn bespiegelingen.

Ron

PS - moet mijzelf inhouden en niet aan GuySie om meer info over z'n custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage vragen .......


----------



## MichielV

MHe225 said:


> Om maar een goed Nederlandse uitdrukking te gebruiken: Guilty as charged .... Ik gaf Dimer een beetje de schuld van mijn uitspatting(en), maar eigenlijk moet de waarschuwing op de openingspagina van het WUS forum staan:
> 
> _*WUS domein:* Betreden op eigen risico - landurig bezoek alhier kan leiden tot ernstige gevolgen voor uw financiele gezondheid._
> 
> Mijn collectie is inderdaad explosief gegroeid in het afgelopen jaar. Ik kwam hier terecht omdat ik op zoek was naar de MKII Quad10 ..... eh, correctie ..... ik was op zoek naar de IWC Mark XV.
> Die is niet meer nieuw te vinden en tijdens mijn zoektocht liep ik tegen de Quad10 aan. Echter die was ook al niet meer nieuw te vinden, alleen .... misschien dat meneer Yao nog een kleine laatste serie zou gaan bouwen.
> 
> En zo is het begonnen: naam op de lijst gezet voor een van de laatste Quad10 exemplaren, 14 maanden gewacht en in de tussentijd Doxa ontdekt en mijzelf ervan overtuigd dat mijn leven niet compleet was zonder 'n Doxa in mijn (toen nog kleine) collectie. Dan, of de duvel er mee speelde, de Quad10 en mijn 1200T DWL arriveerden in dezelfde week.
> Om zeker te maken dat ik niet nog eens de boot zou missen met MKII's beperkte oplages, ook maar aanbetalingen voor een Kingston (General Order - had de Plank Orders al gemist) en Project 300 (ode aan de Seamaster 300) gedaan. Voor de grap 2 zestiger jaren NOS non-sub Doxa's gekocht en een Parnis Portuguese.
> Vervolgens toch mijn Portuguese Chrono ingeruild op een Auto - dit kon ik alleen maar voor mijzelf rechtvaardigen omdat ik bij inruil evenveel terug kreeg voor mijn Chrono als ik er 7 jaar eerder voor betaald had - en kreeg ik lucht van de Orient 60th Anniversary.
> 
> In deze tijd was ik ook de aankoop van 'n Doxa 600T-Graph Searambler aan het overwegen en tegen de tijd dat ik de knoop had doorgehakt was de laatste net verkocht. Was ik wel pissig over, vooral toen bleek dat de laatste nieuwe T-Graphs door mensen zijn gekocht die helemaal niet op deze horloges uit waren, maar dachten hier een slaatje uit te slaan: ik heb een paar PM's met "aanbiedingen" van nieuwe T-Graphs gehad voor een topprijs van 120-125% En daar doe ik dus niet aan mee; dan maar geen T-Graph.
> 
> Chatter op het forum gaf mij de indruk dat de IWC Mark XVI (Classic) ook niet meer zo lang voorhanden zal zijn, dus met Dimer gepraat en ja hoor, weer een klokje aan de collectie toegevoegd. Tja, die werd vervolgens door mijn vrouw gekaapt, dus moest er nog eentje komen. En terwijl ik hierover met Dimer keuvelde, kwam ook de Railmaster ter sprake &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Er zijn 2 problemen: eigenlijk zijn al mijn recente aanwinsten nu-of-nooit horloges en Dimer maakt de prijs net te aantrekkelijk. Zonder de Ace WUS-korting zou ik geen van die klokjes gekocht hebben.
> 
> Wat de "pijn" verzacht heeft / deze ongein mede mogelijk gemaakt heeft, is dat mijn vader een leuke storting in het FLD - Fonds Leuke Dingen, gedaan heeft. Hij heeft geen horloges om aan zijn (4) zonen door te geven, maar ik kan straks wel zeggen dat ik mijn Mark XVI van mijn vader gehad heb - hijzelf vond het in ieder geval een prima besteding.
> 
> Laat mij een gevaarlijke uitspraak doen: d'r zitten nog 2 horloges in de pijplijn en er gaat / moet nog een Alpha PN komen. Daar wil ik het voor dit jaar bij laten. Nu dus maar hopen dat er niet nog meer nu-of-nooit gevallen langskomen.
> 
> Oef, het lijkt bijna of ik klaag - echter niets is minder waar. Dit zijn luxe problemen.
> Excuses als ik jullie verveeld of vermoeid heb met mijn bespiegelingen.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - moet mijzelf inhouden en niet aan GuySie om meer info over z'n custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage vragen .......


Ben benieuwd welke 2 er nog toegevoegd gaan worden!


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Om maar een goed Nederlandse uitdrukking te gebruiken: Guilty as charged .... Ik gaf Dimer een beetje de schuld van mijn uitspatting(en), maar eigenlijk moet de waarschuwing op de openingspagina van het WUS forum staan:
> 
> _*WUS domein:* Betreden op eigen risico - landurig bezoek alhier kan leiden tot ernstige gevolgen voor uw financiele gezondheid._
> 
> Mijn collectie is inderdaad explosief gegroeid in het afgelopen jaar. Ik kwam hier terecht omdat ik op zoek was naar de MKII Quad10 ..... eh, correctie ..... ik was op zoek naar de IWC Mark XV.
> Die is niet meer nieuw te vinden en tijdens mijn zoektocht liep ik tegen de Quad10 aan. Echter die was ook al niet meer nieuw te vinden, alleen .... misschien dat meneer Yao nog een kleine laatste serie zou gaan bouwen.
> 
> En zo is het begonnen: naam op de lijst gezet voor een van de laatste Quad10 exemplaren, 14 maanden gewacht en in de tussentijd Doxa ontdekt en mijzelf ervan overtuigd dat mijn leven niet compleet was zonder 'n Doxa in mijn (toen nog kleine) collectie. Dan, of de duvel er mee speelde, de Quad10 en mijn 1200T DWL arriveerden in dezelfde week.
> Om zeker te maken dat ik niet nog eens de boot zou missen met MKII's beperkte oplages, ook maar aanbetalingen voor een Kingston (General Order - had de Plank Orders al gemist) en Project 300 (ode aan de Seamaster 300) gedaan. Voor de grap 2 zestiger jaren NOS non-sub Doxa's gekocht en een Parnis Portuguese.
> Vervolgens toch mijn Portuguese Chrono ingeruild op een Auto - dit kon ik alleen maar voor mijzelf rechtvaardigen omdat ik bij inruil evenveel terug kreeg voor mijn Chrono als ik er 7 jaar eerder voor betaald had - en kreeg ik lucht van de Orient 60th Anniversary.
> 
> In deze tijd was ik ook de aankoop van 'n Doxa 600T-Graph Searambler aan het overwegen en tegen de tijd dat ik de knoop had doorgehakt was de laatste net verkocht. Was ik wel pissig over, vooral toen bleek dat de laatste nieuwe T-Graphs door mensen zijn gekocht die helemaal niet op deze horloges uit waren, maar dachten hier een slaatje uit te slaan: ik heb een paar PM's met "aanbiedingen" van nieuwe T-Graphs gehad voor een topprijs van 120-125% En daar doe ik dus niet aan mee; dan maar geen T-Graph.
> 
> Chatter op het forum gaf mij de indruk dat de IWC Mark XVI (Classic) ook niet meer zo lang voorhanden zal zijn, dus met Dimer gepraat en ja hoor, weer een klokje aan de collectie toegevoegd. Tja, die werd vervolgens door mijn vrouw gekaapt, dus moest er nog eentje komen. En terwijl ik hierover met Dimer keuvelde, kwam ook de Railmaster ter sprake &#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Er zijn 2 problemen: eigenlijk zijn al mijn recente aanwinsten nu-of-nooit horloges en Dimer maakt de prijs net te aantrekkelijk. Zonder de Ace WUS-korting zou ik geen van die klokjes gekocht hebben.
> 
> Wat de "pijn" verzacht heeft / deze ongein mede mogelijk gemaakt heeft, is dat mijn vader een leuke storting in het FLD - Fonds Leuke Dingen, gedaan heeft. Hij heeft geen horloges om aan zijn (4) zonen door te geven, maar ik kan straks wel zeggen dat ik mijn Mark XVI van mijn vader gehad heb - hijzelf vond het in ieder geval een prima besteding.
> 
> Laat mij een gevaarlijke uitspraak doen: d'r zitten nog 2 horloges in de pijplijn en er gaat / moet nog een Alpha PN komen. Daar wil ik het voor dit jaar bij laten. Nu dus maar hopen dat er niet nog meer nu-of-nooit gevallen langskomen.
> 
> Oef, het lijkt bijna of ik klaag - echter niets is minder waar. Dit zijn luxe problemen.
> Excuses als ik jullie verveeld of vermoeid heb met mijn bespiegelingen.
> 
> Ron
> 
> PS - moet mijzelf inhouden en niet aan GuySie om meer info over z'n custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage vragen .......


Haha, ik vond het een mooi verhaal hoor Ron!

Zo zie je maar weer wat voor krachten die enablers op Watchuseek kunnen ontketenen!!

Er komt dus ook nog een MKII Kingston aan? Vind ik zonder meer de mooiste Sub hommage die er ooit is gemaakt. Het heeft allemaal even geduurd, dat hele project, maar het eindresultaat mag er zeker zijn.

Ben benieuwd wat we dit jaar allemaal nog langs gaan zien komen, ik zal in elk geval binnenkort dat FLD-idee eens opperen hier :-d

Mart


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Er komt dus ook nog een MKII Kingston aan? Vind ik zonder meer de mooiste Sub hommage die er ooit is gemaakt. Het heeft allemaal even geduurd, dat hele project, maar het eindresultaat mag er zeker zijn.


Ben zelf ook wel heel tevreden dat ik "in" ben. Vond het jammer dat ik de voorinschrijving gemist heb; de eerste honderd krijgen het horloge tegen een gereduceerde prijs ($700) en krijgen er dan ook nog reserve onderdelen bij: in feite een tweede horloge maar dan zonder uurwerk en achterkant / deksel voor de kast.
Het was wel even spannend toen General Ordering openging ..... er stonden tig mensen te wachten en er waren maar 100 horloges beschikbaar. Die waren in iets van anderhalf uur weg, maar het is gelukt en er komt er ook een voor mij aan. Ik heb zelfs het serienummer kunnen kiezen: 225 |>

Moet zeggen dat ik de laatste maanden een beetje flauw ben van het MKII forum en de moderator heeft zijn handen vol om het allemaal een beetje beschaafd te houden. 'n Tiental draden is afgesloten, meer posts zijn verwijderd, waarschuwingen zijn uitgedeeld en een paar mensen is zelfs de toegang ontzegd. En dat allemaal voor een horloge ....

Voor degenen die niet weten waar we over praten:

























_Nodeloos te melden dat ik deze plaatjes geleend heb, maar doe het toch voor de goede orde_


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> Ben zelf ook wel heel tevreden dat ik "in" ben. Vond het jammer dat ik de voorinschrijving gemist heb; de eerste honderd krijgen het horloge tegen een gereduceerde prijs ($700) en krijgen er dan ook nog reserve onderdelen bij: in feite een tweede horloge maar dan zonder uurwerk en achterkant / deksel voor de kast.
> Het was wel even spannend toen General Ordering openging ..... er stonden tig mensen te wachten en er waren maar 100 horloges beschikbaar. Die waren in iets van anderhalf uur weg, maar het is gelukt en er komt er ook een voor mij aan. Ik heb zelfs het serienummer kunnen kiezen: 225 |>
> 
> Moet zeggen dat ik de laatste maanden een beetje flauw ben van het MKII forum en de moderator heeft zijn handen vol om het allemaal een beetje beschaafd te houden. 'n Tiental draden is afgesloten, meer posts zijn verwijderd, waarschuwingen zijn uitgedeeld en een paar mensen is zelfs de toegang ontzegd. En dat allemaal voor een horloge ....
> 
> Voor degenen die niet weten waar we over praten:


De eerste plank owners hebben inderdaad een hele mooie deal kunnen maken op dat horloge. Ik meen dat de eerste horloges intussen alweer van hand tot hand zijn gegaan voor het dubbele van de aanschafprijs... Voor dat geld kan je ook een gebruikte Rolex (Datejust) kopen :-d Al een beetje een indicatie wanneer die van jou afgemaakt wordt?

Ben erg blij dat jullie hier een stuk liever zijn trouwens ;-) Scheelt me weer wat vroege grijze haren.


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> De eerste plank owners hebben inderdaad een hele mooie deal kunnen maken op dat horloge. Ik meen dat de eerste horloges intussen alweer van hand tot hand zijn gegaan voor het dubbele van de aanschafprijs ...
> 
> Al een beetje een indicatie wanneer die van jou afgemaakt wordt?


Klopt (2x) Het is hilarisch, sommige stage 1 Plank Owners goochelen met de getallen en verkondigen dan dat een verkoopprijs van $1,500 maar een minimale winst is. Daarvoor gebruiken ze de prijs van de General Order, tellen daar de kosten van de spares-kit bij op, shipping, invoerrechten, frustratie van het lange wachten, bla .... bla .... bla. In mijn boekje is het gewoon 15 / 7 = 2,14x de aankoopprijs.

Geen flauw idee wanneer ik mijn Kingston zal zien. Hopelijk dit jaar nog ;-) Bill is nog steeds bezig met de eerste serie van de Phase 1 Plank Orders (<20). Mijn klokje zit in de 200 - 300 productie. Natuurlijk zou ik hem graag z.s.m. zien, maar ik kan er ook niet zo opgewonden over raken als sommige mensen op het MKII forum. Het blijft maar een horloge, 'n ding en ik heb nog een paar andere die ik in de tussentijd kan dragen :-d

En het klopt helemaal dat het er hier heel wat vriendelijker en liever aan toe gaat |> Laten we dat zo houden.

Werk ze, mannen (nog steeds geen vrouwen in dit hoekje, toch?)

Ron


----------



## GuySie

MHe225 said:


> Geen flauw idee wanneer ik mijn Kingston zal zien. Hopelijk dit jaar nog ;-)


Hahaha, dat gevoel ken ik. Ik sta ondertussen ook al anderhalf jaar op de wachtlijst bij Orange Watch Company voor hun 5517 Milsub. Dan, de eigenaar, is dusdanig perfectionistisch dat er allang geen redelijke schatting meer is voor wanneer dat ding uiteindelijk afkomt. Wel houdt hij je via de fora continu op de hoogte over hoe het met het project staat, en dat geeft een heel interessante kijk in de werking van kleine boutique merkjes. En door dat perfectionistische weet ik ook wel dat het een geweldig klokje zal zijn als ie af is. Maar ondertussen wil ik 'm eigenlijk wel gewoon op de pols hebben ;-)


----------



## Sjors




----------



## Bidle

Die is leuk, vind dat Casio echt gave dingen bij de G-shocks maakt. Vond dat haaitje bij één van de modellen ook erg gaaf, zou hem haast alleen daarvoor al kopen.


----------



## GuySie

W00t hij is binnen! Crappy iPhone pic:



En de volledige set aan foto's die de horlogemaker geschoten heeft:
6152/1 homage - a set on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Die is leuk, vind dat Casio echt gave dingen bij de G-shocks maakt. Vond dat haaitje bij één van de modellen ook erg gaaf, zou hem haast alleen daarvoor al kopen.


Het bijzonder van deze is dat ze niet te koop zijn en het vrijwel onmogelijk is om eraan te geraken. In Japan heb ik nog geprobeerd een juwelier om te kopen, maar zekfs een bod van 10000 yen (€100.-) sloeg hij vriendelijk af.  Er zijn heel wat G-Shock fans die er één willen en tot gisteren had niemand er ééntje. Ik heb dus enorm veel geluk gehad...










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Afgelopen maandag mijn eerste mechanische horloge aangeschaft. Ben er super trots op, een russische chrono: Poljot Aviator. Cal. 3133

























Hirsch Liberty bandje besteld om het horloge compleet te maken. :-!









link naar mijn post in russische forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/id-l...-watch-myself-russian-watch-scene-500403.html


----------



## MHe225

Heel mooi, Racka, gefeliciteerd met deze aankoop |> Enne .... welkom hier. 

Jouw Poljot Aviator doet mij heel sterk aan de Fortis Chrono lijn denken - weet jij of dat inderdaad de inspiratie was? Weet waaraan je begonnen bent .... dit is een ziekte, 'n virus. Voor mij begon de gekte met de Fortis Pilot Pro (heb ik nog steeds).

Ron


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Racka,

Ik denk dat ik al vijf jaar roep dat ik ooit nog wel eens graag een eigenaar zou worden van een Poljot Aviator (II).

Mooi horloge!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hallo Racka! Welkom op Kaliber 2010 maar bovenal gefeliciteerd met dat horloge :-!

Zit zelf ook af en toe te kijken voor een Russische chrono (Strela, Sturmanskie, of een Aviator zoals die van jou) maar tot nu toe is het er helaas nog niet van gekomen.

Je hebt trouwens een hele goede keuze gemaakt met die Hirsch, mooie combi |>

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Racka

MHe225 said:


> Heel mooi, Racka, gefeliciteerd met deze aankoop |> Enne .... welkom hier.
> 
> Jouw Poljot Aviator doet mij heel sterk aan de Fortis Chrono lijn denken - weet jij of dat inderdaad de inspiratie was? Weet waaraan je begonnen bent .... dit is een ziekte, 'n virus. Voor mij begon de gekte met de Fortis Pilot Pro (heb ik nog steeds).
> 
> Ron


Dankjewel Ron,

Ik voel dat de virus al mijn zenuwstelsel heeft aangetast hahah. In eerste instantie wilde ik een Seiko aanschaffen en dacht ik ga "even" wat info vergaren op een forum.
Ik kwam al snel hier terecht en heb eigenlijk niet snel een keus kunnen maken. Even later wilde ik een Tissot prc200 aanschaffen en dat was het. Nou het forum liet mij niet haan en ik móest verder kijken. Ik weet niet meer hoe ik er kwam, maar ik kwam bij het russische forum terecht. Ik was er bijna niet meer weg te slaan, heel veel inspiratie opgedaan en besloot dit horloge aan te schaffen. Ik dacht eigenlijk dat ik alleen op het forum zat om informatie te zoeken voor de aanschaf, maar zoals je ziet ben ik er nog steeds! Heb zelfs meer 'gepost' na de aanschaf dan ervoor. Ik denk ook dat ik nog wel een tijdje blijf.

Maar over de vergelijkenis met de Fortis. hij is inderdaad (heel erg) geïnspireerd door de Fortis Flieger Chrono. Zo erg dat in 2002 de rechtbank in Duitsland heeft besloten dat dit model niet in Duitsland verkocht mag worden. Dit geldt ook voor Zwitserland.









Gelukkig kan die wel geëxporteerd worden uit Duitsland want daar komt de mijne vandaan. (poljot24.de)

Gr.

Rachid


----------



## Racka

En bedank Mart en Sjors,

Ik heb volgens mij al je g-shocks (en je fiets avonturen) gezien Sjors:-!.

Groeten

Rachid


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Afgelopen maandag mijn eerste mechanische horloge aangeschaft. Ben er super trots op, een russische chrono: Poljot Aviator. Cal. 3133
> 
> View attachment 384197
> 
> 
> View attachment 384179
> 
> 
> View attachment 384181
> 
> 
> Hirsch Liberty bandje besteld om het horloge compleet te maken. :-!
> 
> View attachment 384195
> 
> 
> link naar mijn post in russische forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/id-l...-watch-myself-russian-watch-scene-500403.html


Ook namens mij welkom op het forum en mooie eerste mechanische aanwinst heb je!!! Bandje doet het horloge goed.


----------



## GuySie

Lester Burnham said:


> Zit zelf ook af en toe te kijken voor een Russische chrono (Strela, Sturmanskie, of een Aviator zoals die van jou) maar tot nu toe is het er helaas nog niet van gekomen.


Vergeet de Okeah niet! ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Dankjewel Ron,
> 
> Ik voel dat de virus al mijn zenuwstelsel heeft aangetast hahah. In eerste instantie wilde ik een Seiko aanschaffen en dacht ik ga "even" wat info vergaren op een forum.
> Ik kwam al snel hier terecht en heb eigenlijk niet snel een keus kunnen maken. Even later wilde ik een Tissot prc200 aanschaffen en dat was het. Nou het forum liet mij niet haan en ik móest verder kijken. Ik weet niet meer hoe ik er kwam, maar ik kwam bij het russische forum terecht. Ik was er bijna niet meer weg te slaan, heel veel inspiratie opgedaan en besloot dit horloge aan te schaffen. Ik dacht eigenlijk dat ik alleen op het forum zat om informatie te zoeken voor de aanschaf, maar zoals je ziet ben ik er nog steeds! Heb zelfs meer 'gepost' na de aanschaf dan ervoor. Ik denk ook dat ik nog wel een tijdje blijf.
> 
> Maar over de vergelijkenis met de Fortis. hij is inderdaad (heel erg) geïnspireerd door de Fortis Flieger Chrono. Zo erg dat in 2002 de rechtbank in Duitsland heeft besloten dat dit model niet in Duitsland verkocht mag worden. Dit geldt ook voor Zwitserland.
> 
> View attachment 384334
> 
> 
> Gelukkig kan die wel geëxporteerd worden uit Duitsland want daar komt de mijne vandaan. (poljot24.de)
> 
> Gr.
> 
> Rachid


Hahaha, klinkt als een bekend verhaal Rachid 
Kijk maar uit, we hebben hier allemaal gemerkt dat er een verband is tussen de tijd die wordt doorgebracht op Watchuseek en het aantal nieuwe horloges dat er ineens binnen gaat komen :-d



GuySie said:


> Vergeet de Okeah niet! ;-)


Die was ik inderdaad bijna vergeten Guy, ook een prachtige chrono!
Het enige waar ik me aan stoor is dat de meest gebruikte uurwerken (3133 en alle varianten daarop) niet zijn voorzien van een quick date-set. Ik merk dat ik mijn andere Russische horloges ook nauwelijks draag om die reden, heb namelijk geen zin om een kwartier bezig te zijn om het horloge correct in te stellen.


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik merk dat ik mijn andere Russische horloges ook nauwelijks draag om die reden, heb namelijk geen zin om een kwartier bezig te zijn om het horloge correct in te stellen.


Ach die datum gewoon lekker laten staan. Dat doe ik bij al mijn horloges.... quickset of niet.


----------



## GuySie

Bidle said:


> Ach die datum gewoon lekker laten staan. Dat doe ik bij al mijn horloges.... quickset of niet.


Ben ik the OCD voor, mijn Shturmanskie krijgt ook nauwelijks draagtijd en het kost me echt even extra tijd 's ochtends om m'n horloges met date op tijd te zetten. Heb ze echt liever zonder


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> *Ben ik the OCD voor*, mijn Shturmanskie krijgt ook nauwelijks draagtijd en het kost me echt even extra tijd 's ochtends om m'n horloges met date op tijd te zetten. Heb ze echt liever zonder


100% Amen |>

Kijk af en toe eens of een van mijn Vostoks toevallig binnen twee dagen van de huidige datum staat, want anders begin ik er niet aan. En meestal is dat niet zo


----------



## Racka

Is het bij jullie bekend dat je een soort van quick set kunt nabootsen?
Nadat de datum is versprongen bij het instellen ga je terug naar 22.00h en weer verder met de klok mee. Na 00.00h verspringt de datum weer. Dus ipv 24 uur naar voren draaien, draai je 2 uur terug.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Is het bij jullie bekend dat je een soort van quick set kunt nabootsen?
> Nadat de datum is versprongen bij het instellen ga je terug naar 22.00h en weer verder met de klok mee. Na 00.00h verspringt de datum weer. Dus ipv 24 uur naar voren draaien, draai je 2 uur terug.


Hey Rachid, heb ik inderdaad wel eens eerder gelezen. Ik ben echter een beetje bang dat dit op langere termijn wellicht schadelijk zou kunnen zijn voor het uurwerk. Zou kunnen dat dit een onterecht gevoel is hoor, maar toch.


----------



## GuySie

Racka said:


> Is het bij jullie bekend dat je een soort van quick set kunt nabootsen?
> Nadat de datum is versprongen bij het instellen ga je terug naar 22.00h en weer verder met de klok mee. Na 00.00h verspringt de datum weer. Dus ipv 24 uur naar voren draaien, draai je 2 uur terug.


Heb ik vaker gehoord, maar doet het niet op mijn 31659.


----------



## Martin_B

Je trekt gewoon de kroon uit, en klemt hem in de kop van je accuboormachine. En doordraaien maar ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Je trekt gewoon de kroon uit, en klemt hem in de kop van je accuboormachine. En doordraaien maar ;-)


Oh, dat is wel een goed idee, ga het morgen eens proberen. Thx en ik ben nummer 2 van de 4 ;-)!


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Oh, dat is wel een goed idee, ga het morgen eens proberen. Thx en ik ben nummer 2 van de 4 ;-)!


Hmm, kan de foto's onder de icoontjes niet bekijken. private album..


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, kan de foto's onder de icoontjes niet bekijken. private album..


Ik had niet eens door dat er linkjes onder de smileys zaten :')


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Hmm, kan de foto's onder de icoontjes niet bekijken. private album..


Dat klopt, maar het zijn ook geen echte linkjes... gewoon de smileys zelf. De tweede van de vier danst als een debiel..... vandaar dat ik aangaf dat ik de tweede was, die het zou gaan uitproberen met zijn boormachine.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Dat klopt, maar het zijn ook geen echte linkjes... gewoon de smileys zelf. De tweede van de vier danst als een debiel..... vandaar dat ik aangaf dat ik de tweede was, die het zou gaan uitproberen met zijn boormachine.


Ah, ik zocht weer te ver door


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Ah, ik zocht weer te ver door


Maakt niet uit, iig goed dat je erom kon lachen! ;-)


----------



## Racka

Ik had eigenlijk nog een vraagje. Ik heb eerder een thread geopend over een horloge dat ik kado heb gekregen uit saudi arabie. Een zogenaamde pierre bernard. Hieronder is de link daar naar toe. Het zijn een paar fotos en wat uitleg over het horloge. Het is een quartz horloge waar de herkomst van onbekend is. 1 persoon heeft gereageerd op mijn vraag. Zouden jullie aub even een kijkje kunnen nemen, wellicht zijn er nog aanvullingen.

Alvast hartelijk dank.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/does-anyone-know-pierre-bernard-brand-incl-pictures-486792.html


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Rachid, de horlogemarkt wordt sinds de komst van het internet overspoeld door een heleboel 'Germasian' merken. Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat dit merken zijn die op zichzelf geen historie hebben en vaak ook niet zijn gevestigd in Europa (99% Chinees), maar door middel van het kiezen van een Duits of Frans klinkende naam toch willen overkomen alsof het horloges uit de allerbovenste categorie zijn. Vaak gebruiken dit soort merken ook abnormaal hoge adviesprijzen (tot in de duizenden dollars) maar worden ze altijd voor lagere prijzen (NU OF NOOIT!! 92% korting!!!) verkocht via allerlei kanalen, vooral eBay. Jouw horloge doet me daar een klein beetje aan denken. Het hoeft overigens niet te betekenen dat het horloge kwalitatief slecht in elkaar steekt, het kan best een prima solide horloge zijn. 

Als iemand anders wat meer te melden heeft over het merk: please do!
Het zou ook kunnen dat ik het verkeerd zie trouwens, ik ben allerminst een kenner van de kleinere merken!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hoi Rachid, de horlogemarkt wordt sinds de komst van het internet overspoeld door een heleboel 'Germasian' merken. Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat dit merken zijn die op zichzelf geen historie hebben en vaak ook niet zijn gevestigd in Europa (99% Chinees), maar door middel van het kiezen van een Duits of Frans klinkende naam toch willen overkomen alsof het horloges uit de allerbovenste categorie zijn. Vaak gebruiken dit soort merken ook abnormaal hoge adviesprijzen (tot in de duizenden dollars) maar worden ze altijd voor lagere prijzen (NU OF NOOIT!! 92% korting!!!) verkocht via allerlei kanalen, vooral eBay. Jouw horloge doet me daar een klein beetje aan denken. Het hoeft overigens niet te betekenen dat het horloge kwalitatief slecht in elkaar steekt, het kan best een prima solide horloge zijn.
> 
> Als iemand anders wat meer te melden heeft over het merk: please do!
> Het zou ook kunnen dat ik het verkeerd zie trouwens, ik ben allerminst een kenner van de kleinere merken!
> 
> Groetjes,
> Mart


Hoi Mart,

Bedankt voor de uitgebreide reactie, ik dacht zelf ook al zoiets hoor. Ten eerste heb ik urenlang op het internet naar het merk, wat niets opgeleverd heeft. Ten tweede heb ik begrepen dat er erg veel Chinese namaak wordt verkocht daar in Saudi Arabië waardoor ik het al niet vertrouw.

Het horloge voelt op zich wel solide aan (behalve dat de sluiting van het bandje al stuk is). Ik vind het horloge er op zich wel goed goed uitzien en zal waarschijnlijk een dresswatch worden. (is die eigenlijk al)


----------



## MichielV

Even een Q&D foto van mijn meest recente aanwinst. Onlangs via rob ontvangen, maar nog geen tijd gehad om hier te presenteren.

Ik vind hem zeer goed gelukt, deze Seiko "Fathoms"!


----------



## GuySie

Vandaag na een maand wachten binnengehad (die Chinesen schieten ook niet op):










Witte led / UV led / laser lampje zoals Martin liet zien eerder hier op het forum. Die UV ledjes zijn echt bizar goed in het pimpen van je lume voor een foto! Zelfs horloges waar de lume bijna niet op werkt lichten weer op als je ze even met wat UV licht beschijnt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Fijne dingen inderdaad, ik heb een tijd terug via DX ook een UV-zaklamp besteld voor de horloges. Ligt standaard op een plankje boven m'n bed om voor ik ga slapen nog even 10/20 sec. at point blank tegen het horloge aan te schijnen dat ik die nacht omheb


----------



## Martin_B

Goed istie hè?

Ik heb er ook erg leuke shots van 'chinese lume' mee kunnen maken:










We verwachten natuurlijk van jou ook plaatjes nu ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Als de 6152/1 homage weer terug is van de horlogemaker moet die toch een eigen fotoshoot krijgen, dus knal ik er dan meteen een lumesessie bij


----------



## EricSW

2 tegelijk binnen vandaag. Paar snelle Iphome-pics.

Een blanco Rolex Homage voor mezelf. Geinig ding, wat tegenvalt is de nogal vlakke wijzerplaat. Alle indicators zijn er gewoon opgeprint, jammer. verder wel fraai.









en een Parnis voor mijn zwager. Erg fraai horloge, ga ik er zelf ook nog eentje van bestellen.










Beide van Manbushijie in HongKong. Op 16 februari verstuurd en vandaag binnen, da's nog 's snel!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Netjes, heeft die eerste nou een keramische bezel insert of niet?
Bij dat tweede model struikel ik altijd over het feit dat ze een zwart datumwiel hebben gebruikt


----------



## EricSW

Dat viel mij ook op ja, dat is iets minder fraai, verder echt perfect!

Is idd een keramische bezel.


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Een blanco Rolex Homage voor mezelf. Geinig ding, wat tegenvalt is de nogal vlakke wijzerplaat. Alle indicators zijn er gewoon opgeprint, jammer. verder wel fraai.


Bij Raffles een andere plaat bestellen voor het uurwerk wat erin zit en (laten?) monteren. Heb ik ook gedaan voor mijn milsub projectje:


Raffles Time items - Get great deals on 20mm Bracelets, Clasps items on eBay Stores!

bv: Plain Submariner Dial for DG Movement Matt - eBay, Other, Wristwatch Tools Parts, Watches, Jewelry Watches. (Eindtijd 20-mrt-11 16:09:41 CET)

Wat ook kan, als je het niet durft om die handen enzo los te halen, is wat ik de eerste keer gedaan heb bij dit horloge: een nieuw uurwerk, wijzerplaat en hands combo kopen voor iets van 2 tientjes bij Raffles en bij het mailcontact vragen of hij ze voor-monteert voor je. Het resultaat (uurwerk met hands en plaat er al op) kun je binnen 1 minuut swappen zonder moeilijk te hoeven doen. Heb je alleen wel weer een heel binnenwerk over waar je niks mee doet


----------



## EricSW

Thnx voor de tips, Guysie, ik zal 's kijken wat ik eraan zal doen, eerst maar een tijdje zo om doen. Maar is wel fraai om er een wijzerplaat van raffles in te monteren idd.


----------



## Bidle

Afgelopen tijd iets minder tijd voor fora en dergelijke, maar wel een nieuw bandje gekregen voor bij mijn JLC. Had hem een maand na het horloge binnen was besteld, maar hij is er en mag er zijn!

Bandje is van Rob Montana ( www.thestrapsmith.com ). Heb van verschillende banden makers bandjes Simone, Landa, etc. Maar Rob is voor mij gewoon super.

De eerste keer had hij bijvoorbeeld een bandje op zicht meegestuurd met geld op hem terug te sturen. Omdat hij dat model toch beter bij het horloge vond passen,... dat moest ik zien! 
Zo denkt hij mee, is de service fantastisch en de banden van super kwaliteit. Met dit bandje voor de JLC had ik nog even twijfels, want het blauw moest wel overeen komen met het blauw van de wijzerplaat! Dat is hem goed gelukt, kortom mijn complimenten ik draag momenteel weer even de JLC op leer.

et voila:

JLC MCDC 23 by Bidle, on Flickr

De sluiting past perfect op het nieuwe bandje:

JLC MCDC 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 24 by Bidle, on Flickr

Om de kleur goed te zien nog even deze:

JLC MCDC 26 by Bidle, on Flickr

ps. Voor de liefhebbers stukje glas is van Richard Price.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat gaaf dat die onderkant blauw is! Zal de naam eens onthouden voor als ik een keer een hoge kwaliteit bandje nodig heb |>

Zelf aan het wachten op drie Russische horloges, al een hele tijd niets meer gekocht, maar deze klokjes waren zo goedkoop (bij elkaar wsl minder dan het bandje van Bidle :-d) dat ze er wel vanaf konden.


----------



## Sjors

Eindelijk... Ik had mijn nieuwe fiets al willen posten hier, of m'n nieuwe aanwinsten na het bezoek van de Modelbouwbeurs 2011, maar horloges, liefst G-Shocks. Na anderhalve maand dan eindelijk een nieuwe aanwinst (en wat voor een). Het is de nieuwe Dirty Ghetto Kids (Stevie Williams Signature) model.



















Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ga je de doos ook openmaken om te zien of er wat inzit? 

Kwam net nog langsgereden, was een informatiebijeenkomst in Vlissingen over de veranderingen die er daar gaan komen bij de bieb, ging er stevig aan toe


----------



## EricSW

Wow! Een nieuwe Dirty Ghetto Kids (Stevie Williams Signature)! 

En hoe ziet ie er uit? Heb geen flauw idee namenlijk, zal zeker bijzonder zijn!


----------



## Bidle

Nu ben ik ook nieuwsgierig geworden; maak open die doos! 



;-)


----------



## EricSW




----------



## Sjors

Wow, ik wist niet dat ik zo'n aandacht trekker gepost had zeg... Sorry, ik zit nog even op school (nogal veel opruimen en schoonmaken nu ivm open dag volgende week). Ik zal aan het eind van de middag even kijken of ik wat plaatjes kan schieten. Ik heb um zelf ook maar even een paar seconden gezien (moest weer meteen weg). Ik vond de doos eigenlijk ook wel erg mooi btw.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Nou, hij is best paars hoor, maar ook heel mooi. Best lastig aan te komen buiten Japan, zelfs in de VS schijnt ie niet overal verkrijgbaar te zijn.


















































































Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer

Cool! Die hebben wij ook in de winkel! Inderdaad een enorm ding


----------



## Dimer

blackberry foto:


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Dimer,

Is ie ook in Europa uitgekomen dan? Je moet eens weten hoe ik heb geprobeerd er eentje uit de VS te laten komen. Hij schijnt niet echt makkelijk te krijgen te zijn. Jammer dat ik eigenlijk nooit in Amsterdam kom, ander moest ik maar eens langs wippen...

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Mooi hoor! Veel draagplezier!
Ik kan me voorstellen dat deze een speciaal plekkie in je hart krijgt. 


Grtz
Rachid


----------



## Lester Burnham

Leuk, die paarse kleur! Is zo ongeveer de enige kleur die ik nog mis in mijn G-Shock verzameling 

Heb mijn GX-56 al een tijdje niet meer omgehad, eigenlijk geen enkele G-Shock, ga momenteel weer even door een analoge fase heen :-d Als het weer wat warmer wordt trek ik de G's weer uit hun winterslaap!


----------



## Bidle

Idd een joekel van een horloge! Het is niet echt mijn kleur, maar blijf G-shocks leuk vinden! 


Heb jij overigens ook een overzichts foto van je verzameling of hebben ze daar nog geen gepaste lens voor. ;-)


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Hoi Dimer,
> 
> Is ie ook in Europa uitgekomen dan? Je moet eens weten hoe ik heb geprobeerd er eentje uit de VS te laten komen. Hij schijnt niet echt makkelijk te krijgen te zijn. Jammer dat ik eigenlijk nooit in Amsterdam kom, ander moest ik maar eens langs wippen...
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Voortaan moet je me maar even een PM sturen  Ik heb ook goed contact met de accountmanager van Casio, mocht iets moeilijk leverbaar zijn kan ik hem altijd aanschieten. Als je in Amsterdam bent moet je sowieso contact met me opnemen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Had trouwens sowieso geen idee dat Ace ook Casio's heeft, dacht dat jullie vooral het hoge segment deden eigenlijk!


----------



## Dimer

Lester Burnham said:


> Had trouwens sowieso geen idee dat Ace ook Casio's heeft, dacht dat jullie vooral het hoge segment deden eigenlijk!


We hebben drie winkels in Amsterdam, Ace & Spyer (Koningsplein), hier is de meest veelzijdige collectie, van Hamilton, Longines tot Breitling, IWC enz. Ace Trends (Leidsestraat), hier hebben we Casio (veel G-Shocks), Swatch, Gc enz. En tot slot Ace & Dik, dit is vooral het hogere segment: Baume & Mercier, TAG Heuer, Grand Carrera, Omega, Breitling en IWC.


----------



## GuySie

Dimer said:


> We hebben drie winkels in Amsterdam, Ace & Spyer (Koningsplein), hier is de meest veelzijdige collectie, van Hamilton, Longines tot Breitling, IWC enz. Ace Trends (Leidsestraat), hier hebben we Casio (veel G-Shocks), Swatch, Gc enz. En tot slot Ace & Dik, dit is vooral het hogere segment: Baume & Mercier, TAG Heuer, Grand Carrera, Omega, Breitling en IWC.


D'oh. Ik ken alleen die aan de Leidsestraat...


----------



## MHe225

Dimer; said:


> We hebben drie winkels in Amsterdam, Ace & Spyer (Koningsplein), hier is de meest veelzijdige collectie, van Hamilton, Longines tot Breitling, IWC enz. Ace Trends (Leidsestraat), hier hebben we Casio (veel G-Shocks), Swatch, Gc enz. En tot slot Ace & Dik, dit is vooral het hogere segment: Baume & Mercier, TAG Heuer, Grand Carrera, Omega, Breitling en IWC.


Hey Dimer,

hopelijk beschouw je dit niet als vloeken in de kerk :-x, maar hebben jullie ook Seiko in het programma? En dan bedoel ik niet "gewoon" Seiko, maar Grand Seiko. Ze hebben net een 50th Anniversary serie van de GS uitgebracht met als top model een $28.000 platina klokje (slechts 300 stuks) |> Beetje buiten mijn budget, maar een "gewonere" stalen 36000 bpm GS is echter ook niet te versmaden.

Hopelijk geldt de uitnodiging aan Sjors ook voor ons / mij ;-) .... wij zijn genoopt naar NL te komen: het gaat niet best met mijn schoonvader, hij heeft Lewy Body Dementie - zoals iemand onlangs schreef: _een kruising tussen de ziekte van Parkinson en Alzheimer met hallucinaties en wanen_ Wie er meer van wil weten, dit artikel beschrijft het redelijk goed: femkehuij.web-log.nl: Lewy Body dementie Hoewel ik niet echt kan aanraden om dit te lezen ..... je wordt hier niet vrolijk van. Anyway, zijn toestand is de laatste weken in ras tempo verslechterd, dus komen we hem opzoeken. Anneke komt al over 2 weken, ikzelf een week later.

Maar we proberen tijdens ons bezoek ook wat leuke dingen te doen en normaliter gaan we altijd een dagje naar Amsterdam (hebben wij beiden gestudeerd) en hebben het plan gevat om ook eventjes bij jou langs te komen. Dat heet als we welkom zijn ;-) Ik stuur je tegen die tijd een PM - dan hoor ik ook in welke zaak je bent.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe, dat klinkt inderdaad als een conditie die je niemand toewenst, sterkte ermee jij en Anneke! |>


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net weer een vintage sovjet geval binnengekregen, helaas is het een DOA (dead on arrival), weet nog niet echt wat ik er mee ga doen. De verzendkosten waren bijna net zo hoog als het de kosten van het horloge zelf en die kan ik toch niet meer terugkrijgen. Horloge zelf kostte pakweg twee tientjes, is het dan de moeite waard om het terug te gaan sturen naar Oekraine?

Twijfel, twijfel.

Wel een gaaf ding trouwens, 44mm diameter, zonder lugs, beetje een Seiko Tuna avant la lettre. 
Gemaakt voor de olympische spelen van Moskou in 1980, met de mascotte rechts op de wijzerplaat.

BB-fotootje:









Iemand een suggestie??

Mazzels, Mart


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Net weer een vintage sovjet geval binnengekregen, helaas is het een DOA (dead on arrival), weet nog niet echt wat ik er mee ga doen. De verzendkosten waren bijna net zo hoog als het de kosten van het horloge zelf en die kan ik toch niet meer terugkrijgen. Horloge zelf kostte pakweg twee tientjes, is het dan de moeite waard om het terug te gaan sturen naar Oekraine?
> 
> Twijfel, twijfel.
> 
> Wel een gaaf ding trouwens, 44mm diameter, zonder lugs, beetje een Seiko Tuna avant la lettre.
> Gemaakt voor de olympische spelen van Moskou in 1980, met de mascotte rechts op de wijzerplaat.
> 
> BB-fotootje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iemand een suggestie??
> 
> Mazzels, Mart


Grappig horloge. Ziet er goed uit.

Als ik over een aantal jaar een ervaren horlogemaker ben, zal ik hem voor je maken, lol.

Ik heb net een sekonda met slava 2428 movt besteld die stopt na een tijdje lopen en spontaan weer gaat lopen. Dit wordt mijn eerste horlogemakersproject. Eens kijken hoe het gaat. Ik ga trouwens zo shoppen in Utrecht centrum. Ook effe kijken wat voor G-shocks ik kan uitproberen en passen.

Het gaat trouwens vrijwel zeker de mudman worden (G9000MX-2D). Ik vind hem steeds mooier worden. Door jou reacties uit het café heb ik er vertouwen in dat ik er geen spijt van zal krijgen.

Grtz
Rachid


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, ik heb zelf ook wel eens een poging gedaan om een horloge te repareren maar dat is nooit echt succesvol geworden. Mis toch vooral de juiste gereedschappen. En een portie geduld. En het blijkt dat ik ook niet een erg vaste hand heb. Ofwel, ik vraag het me af of er een groot carriere als horlogier voor mij in de pijplijn zit. :-d

Succes met die Mudman! Als ik jou was zou ik 'm uiteindelijk wel online bestellen, scheelt een boel met Nederlandse winkels.


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, ik heb zelf ook wel eens een poging gedaan om een horloge te repareren maar dat is nooit echt succesvol geworden. Mis toch vooral de juiste gereedschappen. En een portie geduld. En het blijkt dat ik ook niet een erg vaste hand heb. Ofwel, ik vraag het me af of er een groot carriere als horlogier voor mij in de pijplijn zit. :-d
> 
> Succes met die Mudman! Als ik jou was zou ik 'm uiteindelijk wel online bestellen, scheelt een boel met Nederlandse winkels.


Zo, ik heb net de mudman bij de V&D om gehad eb hij zit als gegoten, en lekker licht! Iets groter zou ik inderdaad ook nog kunnen hebben. Ik heb alleen de zwarte versie kunnen proberen en die vond ik erg goed staan. Met de lente en zomer in aantocht ga ik toch voor de blauwe... lekker opvallend.

Bij de V&D €99, bij watches-bay €55!! Incl verzenkosten!

Ik schrok wel van de lage prijs en wat ik zo op het forum lees is die wel te vertouwen dus 1+1=2 en hij is besteld!

Bedankt voor de hulp/info en ik laat het weten wanneer ik hem ontvang.

Grtz
Rachid


----------



## Lester Burnham

Heb zelf ook zeker een stuk of 8 g-shocks bij die winkel gekocht. Prima webstore!

Alvast gefeliciteerd met je eerste


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, ik heb zelf ook wel eens een poging gedaan om een horloge te repareren maar dat is nooit echt succesvol geworden. Mis toch vooral de juiste gereedschappen. En een portie geduld. En het blijkt dat ik ook niet een erg vaste hand heb. Ofwel, ik vraag het me af of er een groot carriere als horlogier voor mij in de pijplijn zit. :-d


Nu we het toch over knutselen aan / met horloges hebben - had jij de achterkantjes van je Alpha PN's zelf vervangen? Zoja, welke tools heb je gebruikt? Ik heb 'n PN en 'n vitrine-deksel, dus ......

Anderen met ervaring in deze (Martin, GuySie .....?) zijn uiteraard ook uitgenodigd een duit in het zakje te doen

Groeten,
Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ja hoor, heb het zelf gedaan. Je hebt er wel iets 'plakkerigs' voor nodig aangezien er geen inkepinkjes in de achterkant zitten. In mijn geval doe ik dat met zo'n gele plastic case opener bal, maar ik heb ook andere suggesties gezien van mensen die geen zin hadden om te wachten op zo'n bal. Je schijnt het zelfs te kunnen doen door een bal te maken van duct-tape en het daarmee te doen. Alhoewel ik geen zin zou hebben om het daarna allemaal weer schoon te maken.

Bij mij gebeurde het trouwens bij elk horloge wel een keer dat ik achteraf zag dat er op de binnenkant van het glaasje nog een vingerafdruk of een stofje zat en dat ik het weer opnieuw kon gaan doen. Aanrader om vantevoren dus dat ding perfect stof -en vetvrij te maken ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb gewoon zo'n reclame stress balletje gebruikt, maar je kunt diverse andere dingen gebruiken, zoals squash balletjes, hondespeeltjes etc.. Met de voorkant in de ene handpalm, en met de andere drukken & draaien, en hij was zo open.



















Groeten,

Martin


----------



## MHe225

Dankjulliewel, Mart en Martin |> |> Dat ga ik (waarschijnlijk van het weekend) ook eens proberen.









_Is toch eeuwig zonde om zo'n mooi mechaniekje in het donker te houden?_


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> Zo, ik heb net de mudman bij de V&D om gehad eb hij zit als gegoten, en lekker licht! Iets groter zou ik inderdaad ook nog kunnen hebben. Ik heb alleen de zwarte versie kunnen proberen en die vond ik erg goed staan. Met de lente en zomer in aantocht ga ik toch voor de blauwe... lekker opvallend.
> 
> Bij de V&D €99, bij watches-bay €55!! Incl verzenkosten!
> 
> Ik schrok wel van de lage prijs en wat ik zo op het forum lees is die wel te vertouwen dus 1+1=2 en hij is besteld!
> 
> Bedankt voor de hulp/info en ik laat het weten wanneer ik hem ontvang.
> 
> Grtz
> Rachid


Je wordt bedankt! Nu wil ook een blauwe (of rode) mudman. Lekker is dat weer... 

Mooi ding!


----------



## INDECS

Begin van de week besteld en gisteren al binnen... en dat voor een Italiaanse verkoper!
Echt een heerlijke klok die supercomfortabel draagt. Niet té zwaar, maar ook niet licht en mooie matte PVD laag. Binnenkort komt er nog een Steve-O strap op.

Squale Atmos 50 met de band van m'n Marathon SAR:


----------



## Racka

EricSW said:


> Je wordt bedankt! Nu wil ook een blauwe (of rode) mudman. Lekker is dat weer...
> 
> Mooi ding!


Hahah, ik ben ook zo meegesleept. Dit wordt m'n eerste G-shock (hij is onderweg) en het schijnt dat het nooit bij 1 exemplaar blijft!


----------



## Racka

INDECS said:


> Begin van de week besteld en gisteren al binnen... en dat voor een Italiaanse verkoper!
> Echt een heerlijke klok die supercomfortabel draagt. Niet té zwaar, maar ook niet licht en mooie matte PVD laag. Binnenkort komt er nog een Steve-O strap op.
> 
> Squale Atmos 50 met de band van m'n Marathon SAR:


Gefeliciteerd met je aankoop, ziet er goed uit.


----------



## Racka

Gisteren deze Sekonda ontvangen. Er zit een Russisch uurwerk in, Slava cal. 2428.
Ik was opzoek naar een mechanisch horloge dat niet correct loopt. bijvoorbeeld te langzaam of snel of na een tikje te geven. De bedoeling is dat ik het uurwerk helemaal strip, schoonmaak, olie en daarna proberen weer in elkaar te zetten. 
De omschrijving op ebay was dat het horloge na een paar uur stopt en soms spontaan en soms na een tikje weer loopt.

Ik heb het horloge gisteravond opgewonden, tijd ingesteld, geschud, getikt, gekanteld en op andere manieren geprobeerd hem te laten nokken maar hij loopt nog steeds perfect!

Ik ga hem toch uit elkaar halen en ook de buitenkant proberen te verbeteren.

















Zo, en nu eerst een case back opener scoren :think:


----------



## MichielV

INDECS said:


> Begin van de week besteld en gisteren al binnen... en dat voor een Italiaanse verkoper!
> Echt een heerlijke klok die supercomfortabel draagt. Niet té zwaar, maar ook niet licht en mooie matte PVD laag. Binnenkort komt er nog een Steve-O strap op.
> 
> Squale Atmos 50 met de band van m'n Marathon SAR:


Mooie aanwinst. Heb zelf ook al eens naar Squale gekeken.

Weet jij toevallig of ze paypal ondersteunen? Dat kon ik niet zo 123 op de website vinden!


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> Dat ga ik (waarschijnlijk van het weekend) ook eens proberen.


Pffff ..... dat was ook een non-event ..... oftewel een makkie. Maar je hebt wel een beetje aanmoediging nodig, 'n hint en een tip, dus nogmaals, dankjulliewel, Mart en Martin |> |> En nu kan ik jullie dan mijn laatste aanwinst laten zien; de Alpha achterkantjes hebben jullie vorig jaar al gezien.

Eerst maar even de stalen band eraf; maakt het wat gemakkelijker om de kast te openen:








Zo ziet de binnenkant uit - toch wel een fraai uurwerkje |> In de achtergrond het gereedschap dat ik heb gebruikt: een Bergeron springbar-tool en een reclame sleutelhangerbokshandschoentje van echt nepleer - voldoende stevig en voldoende stroef om de deksels los en weer vast te draaien. Eitje.








Deksels nog aan toe :-d








Dirk Pitt moet wijken voor Paul Newman (hoe zong Herman van Veen dat ook al weer - o ja, ..... YouTube - Herman van Veen- Opzij, Opzij, Opzij)








Vervolgens 'n oud zwart leren bandje er op (van mijn Fortis Pilot Pro) en dan natuurlijk een pp - pols-plaatje









Al met al kostte het meer tijd en moeite om de foto's te maken dan om die achterkantjes te verwisselen ;-) 
En zo heb ik hier toch weer een paar dingen geleerd: al het bovenstaande en verder was ik niet bekend met Squale horloges. Gave aanwinst, Indecs. Tussen haakjes, wat is de directe link naar Squale?

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat een leuke binnenkomers allemaal! Die Squale is echt heel erg stoer, wil zelf ook eens een keer een PVD duiker gaan zoeken. Denk dat bij mij in eerste instantie de Steinhart Ocean 1 in PVD in aanmerking gaat komen (is ook wat goedkoper volgens mij) maar deze mag er ook zijn!

Ben verder benieuwd, Rachid, of het gaat lukken met die Sekonda, weet niet of je een beetje een technische achtergrond bent?

Die PN is natuurlijk prachtig Ron, heb 'm zelf altijd op het originele bandje gehouden, maar op dat zwarte leer ziet het er ook prima uit!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben verder benieuwd, Rachid, of het gaat lukken met die Sekonda, weet niet of je een beetje een technische achtergrond bent?


Ja ik heb fijnmechanische techniek gestudeerd. Ik doe tegenwoordig helaas niet meer veel mechanisch maar zou het graag weer willen oppakken via horloges. 
In beginsel wil ik er niet al te veel in investeren voor het geval ik er toch geen geduld (lees: talent) voor heb.

Ik heb denk ik al het basisgereedschap, behalve een case opener. Oh ja, en een 'movementholder'.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben benieuwd!

Lijkt me echt heel gaaf om zelf de vaardigheden te hebben om je mechanische horloges te onderhouden. Om nog maar te zwijgen over de kostenbesparing 

Heb zelf gisteren een defect aangekomen horloge teruggestuurd naar de verkoper, heb het horloge wel opengemaakt maar toen ik niet meteen kon zien wat er mis was heb ik het maar opgegeven. Zodra je schroefjes los begint te maken kan je niet meer terug immers


----------



## INDECS

MichielV said:


> Mooie aanwinst. Heb zelf ook al eens naar Squale gekeken.
> 
> Weet jij toevallig of ze paypal ondersteunen? Dat kon ik niet zo 123 op de website vinden!


Hey Michiel, deze kwam van een Italiaanse verkoper op eBay. Op de Squale site zijn de 50 Atmos modellen al een tijdje uitverkocht.


----------



## Sjors

Stond al meer dan 5 jaar op mijn "Die wil ik " lijstje. rode Triple Crown Frogman. Ik had alleen de groene.









Ik ga nu "eventjes" wat foto's maken om mijn website up te daten. Kan wel tot vanavond lat duren (50 Gs moet ook nog even tussendoor )










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MichielV

INDECS said:


> Hey Michiel, deze kwam van een Italiaanse verkoper op eBay. Op de Squale site zijn de 50 Atmos modellen al een tijdje uitverkocht.


Ah, bedankt voor je antwoord!

Had inderdaad gezien dat ze uitverkocht waren. Of in ieder geval "Currently not available".

Ik wacht gewoon rustig af en mochten ze weer beschikbaar komen, dan stuur ik ze wel even een mailtje. Zijn nog genoeg mooie horloges die op mijn wishlist staan.


----------



## Martin_B

MHe225 said:


> Pffff ..... dat was ook een non-event ..... oftewel een makkie.
> 
> Deksels nog aan toe :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron


Hoi Ron,
Fijn dat het zo voorspoedig verliep. Had eerlijk gezegd ook niet anders verwacht. :-!

Veel draagplezier,

Martin


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van jullie jongste spruit,

Lekker ventje.

Dus,









groetjes , Elf.


----------



## EricSW

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van jullie jongste spruit,
> 
> Lekker ventje.
> 
> Dus,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> groetjes , Elf.


Beetje overdreven hoor, beschuit met muisjes als je een nieuw horloge hebt gekocht, maar toch aardig!

:-!;-)


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Huhhhhh? 

Ik snap er niks van. :-s Ik reageerde op de ,dacht ik, zo'n beetje de laatste post, maar als ik nu terug lees kom ik het helemaal niet meer tegen. :-s . Ik zal wel een willekeurige pagina in deze topic als "de laatste" hebben aangezien.

Effin , Sem intussen al 3 jaar.:-d Beter laat dan niet

Groetjes van Suf


----------



## EricSW

Hint: Er is nog een ander topic met een laatste aanwinst.... :-d


----------



## Racka

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van jullie jongste spruit,
> 
> Lekker ventje.
> 
> Deze is uiteraard voor Dimer bedoeld.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/nieuwste-aanwinst-512772.html
> 
> Dus,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> groetjes , Elf.


Dit bericht is uiteraard voor Dimer bedoeld.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/nieuwste-aanwinst-512772.html


----------



## Temperarely

Racka said:


> Dit bericht is uiteraard voor Dimer bedoeld.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/nieuwste-aanwinst-512772.html


Ha Rachid,Eric.

Ja, jullie hebben gelijk.

Moet echt eens van die dope afblijven. :-s

Nou, effe knippe/plakke dus.

Merci , Elf


----------



## Sphexish

Eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt:


_(Klik voor grotere versie)_


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe, dat is nogal een aanwinst!
Gefeliciteerd ermee, prachtig horloge van de allerbovenste plank |>


----------



## Sphexish

Ik kon hem als "occasion" krijgen, anders was hij er nooit gekomen. Maar desondanks ben ik nog steeds aanzienlijk armer.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik neem aan dat deze in plaats is gekomen van een van de drie waar je eerst tussen zat te twijfelen toch? Als dit de vierde optie was geweest had ik hier in elk geval ook voor gekozen, hoeveel eigenaren die JLC ook zou hebben gehad


----------



## Sphexish

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik neem aan dat deze in plaats is gekomen van een van de drie waar je eerst tussen zat te twijfelen toch? Als dit de vierde optie was geweest had ik hier in elk geval ook voor gekozen, hoeveel eigenaren die JLC ook zou hebben gehad


Klopt ja. Ben uiteindelijk toch voor een meer gerenommeerd merk gegaan, en ook voor iets compacters en eleganters om m'n (redelijk smalle) pols.

Hoewel het voor mij ook wel zwaar woog dat dit - zoals bijna altijd bij JLC - een _in-house manufacture_ kaliber betreft. Ik zat in eerste instantie alleen maar naar verschillende ETA/Valjoux 7751 horloges te kijken, en dan besef je je pas hoeveel horloges eigenlijk functioneel hetzelfde zijn.  Dit voelde veel unieker, en dat kon ik eigenlijk wel erg waarderen.

En het hielp zeker om even in Amsterdam rond te struinen en een aantal horloges in het echt te bekijken. Je weet nooit waar je tegenaan loopt.


----------



## GuySie

Oooooehhh.... fraai!


----------



## Dimer

Prachtige JLC!

Hier mijn nieuwste aanwinst:


My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


My IWC Ingenieurs (IW323301 and IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


My IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IW322701 dial by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Dimer,

Dat is een schitterende IWC! Erg mooie wijzerplaat. Gefeliciteerd! 

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

Sphexish said:


>


Wow, Leon, da's bepaald geen misselijke binnenkomer .... gefeliciteerd |> Ik volg je redenering m.b.t. het mechaniek helemaal. Zo ben ik zelf een tijd op zoek geweest naar het goedkoopste horloge met een ETA 2824. Gewoon voor de grap - het is lachen als je kunt zeggen dat _"mijn XYZ van $225 is technisch identiek aan jouw ABC van $4K"_ Uiteindelijk was het leuker om dit uit te zoeken dan om daadwerkelijk dat horloge te kopen - zou waarschijnlijk kastvulling worden.

En voordat ik Dimer ga feliciteren met zijn aankoop, eerst een vraagje. Het antwoord staat ongetwijfeld in het grote IWC boek, maar misschien weet jij (of iemand anders hier) dat zo: wanneer is IWC gestopt met het gebruik van JLC movements in hun horloges en waarom waren ze er aanvankelijk mee begonnen? Ze hadden toen toch al eigen kalibers, of niet?



Dimer said:


>


Zeer fraai, Dimer. Ik kan die industriele look, dat massieve, wel waarderen - net een tank. Zal nog een tijdje duren voor Sem deze aankan en sterk genoeg is z'n arm dan op te tillen. Ja, ja, ik heb ook je post op het IWC forum gelezen waar je opgebiecht hebt dat dit Sem's horloge is. Eigenlijk pronk je dus met andermans veren :-d En ik blijf onder de indruk van de kwaliteit van jouw foto's |>

Ron


----------



## Dimer

@Ron, allereerst dan een zo goed mogelijk antwoord op jouw vraag. Volgens mij is IWC in 2004 gestopt met JLC uurwerken. De laatste was de IWC Pilot (die hebben we overigens nog als NOS op voorraad ):










IWC heeft inderdaad altijd eigen uurwerken gehad, FA Jones caliber en natuurlijk het door Albert Pellaton ontworpen 89 caliber. De reden van het gebruik van JLC uurwerken kan ik je helaas niet vertellen. Dit gaat ver terug. Wat ik wel weet is dat de JLC automaat uurwerken uit de Portofino en Pilot collectie zijn vervangen voor ETA uurwerken omdat deze een stuk betrouwbaarder zijn.

Mijn beide Ingenieurs hebben ook wat van Albert Pellaton mee gekregen. Het 8000 caliber heeft het dubbele opwindsysteem, ontwikkeld door Pellaton in de jaren '50, deze zit ook in het 8000 caliber. Mooie vergelijking ook met een tank, zo zie ik 'm ook. Het is een echte alles kunner. Hij heeft een eigen IWC uurwerk, hij is anti-magnetisch, waterdicht tot 12bar en hij heeft een speciaal anti-schok mechanisme op de rotor waardoor het mogelijk is om met dit horloge om de pols dingen te doen die met een 'normale' automaat niet kan (bijvoorbeeld golfen of andere sporten beoefenen).


----------



## Racka

Prachtig Dimer, hele mooie details ook die je hebt weten te showen. Ik kan me alleen maar voorstellen dat Sem straks niet kan wachten tot hij 18 is :-!.

(En ik neem aan da Bram die IW323301 krijgt :-d)


----------



## Racka

Hier is die dan eindelijk, mijn eerste G-Shock. De Mudman, G9000MX-2D.

Ik was blij verrast dat de kleur iets donkerder is dan op de meeste foto's lijkt. Ik was bang dat ik me aan de roze tekst zou storen (bij de aansluiting van de bandjes), maar dat valt gelukkig ook reuze mee. (al had het niet per sé roze gehoeven)

Het bandje is even wel wennen, het is toch wat 'harder' dan een leren band (ook na de soep :-d). De bolletjes aan de onderkant voel ik wel, ik ben er nog niet zeker van of ik daar wat aan ga doen. Nog even afwachten of het niet meer op gaat vallen of juist gaat irriteren.

Hieronder nog wat fotos met toelichting.

Het pakketje natuurlijk voor wie dat interresant vindt, komt he-le-maal uit Singapore.









Met daarin: (helaas geen mooi blik, maar goed... voor die prijs...$80)









Meteen gepast: Mooi hoor!!









Oei, bandje net te lang:









Drukknoppen stijf, zoals verwacht, dus:
















Soepje gemaakt volgens dit recept: Boilong Your G-Shock Mudman. Wel blijven roeren, en af en toe even proeven!









In de tussentijd even de naakte mol bestuderen, ziet er keurig uit. Geen oneffenheidje te bekennen.

















De soep was niet te vreten maar het heeft wel het gewenste effect gehad op het materiaal, de knoppen zijn een stuk makkelijker in te drukken.

Nu nog 1 ding, het bandje:









Ik heb er een stukje vanaf gehaald en bewerkt tot 1 geheel. Ik vond het sowieso te veel uit steken maar het bandje-niet-uit laten steken-dingetje (ik kom even niet op de naam) bleef ook niet op zn plek zitten. Dat is hiermee ook verholpen.

Zo is die nu:









De poljot Aviator gaat nu even een tijdje rusten, voorlopig zit deze muddie om m'n pols.

Nu is het even spelen met de functies. Ik moet het piepje even muten denk ik, vrouwlief kijkt me al aan van: t t t t t, kindje met zn speeltje.... :roll:

Dat was het dan weer, bedánk voor die bloemen... uhhh het lezen. piep piep..... piep.

p.s. Eric, ben je al om? ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Hé Rachid,

Mooie Modderman man. Daar zal je wel blij mee zijn. Jammer dat ik niet zo van blauw hou -d). Heb je het lampje al ontdekt. Volgens mij was dit het eerste model waar je de lengte van het lampje kon instellen. Ook gaaf is dat de ring rond de display mee verlicht wordt, zodat je ook de functies van de knoppen in het donker kan lezen.

http://www.g-peopleland.com/NuMud%20EL.jpg









Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Hé Rachid,
> 
> Mooie Modderman man. Daar zal je wel blij mee zijn. Jammer dat ik niet zo van blauw hou -d). Heb je het lampje al ontdekt. Volgens mij was dit het eerste model waar je de lengte van het lampje kon instellen. Ook gaaf is dat de ring rond de display mee verlicht wordt, zodat je ook de functies van de knoppen in het donker kan lezen.
> 
> http://www.g-peopleland.com/NuMud EL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hoi Sjors,

Ik ben er ontzettend blij mee ja. Ik ben al van alles aan het ontdekken. Ik heb alle fucties uit de manual al uitgeprobeerd 

De verlichting is idd prachtig. Alleen vind ik deze iets minder mooi dan die van jouw plaatje omdat de ring zelf zwart is en alleen de tekst verlicht wordt. Heb ook de auto verlichting gevonden. Toffe feature. Ik heb de verlichtingstijd op 5 sec gezet maar denk dat ik hem voorlopig terug zet op 3.

Al met al begrijp ik wel waar de G liefde vandaan komt. Ben stiekem al aan het kijken wat de volgende zou kunnen worden. Maar dat hoef ik jou niet uit te leggen denk ik


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ha, mooi om te zien dat je er blij mee bent!

Ik heb zelf bij de eerste twee mudmen die ik binnen heb gekregen ook het bandje afgesneden. Bij de derde heb ik dit niet gedaan en kreeg ik spijt dat ik de eerdere twee wel al had bewerkt :-d

Ik heb zelf nooit last gehad van die bobbeltjes op de onderkant, maar ik moet wel zeggen dat ik mijn horloges redelijk los draag, dan wordt het ook niet zo in je pols gedrukt. 

Al met al gaaf dat we er weer een G-aliber lid bijhebben!
En ja, ooit moet er toch een Frogman komen, dan kun je het beter nu maar meteen doen ;-)

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> En ja, ooit moet er toch een Frogman komen, dan kun je het beter nu maar meteen doen ;-)


Ja hè? Dat is toch dé G....... Probeer me aub niet te verleiden, je weet dat ik in een periode van zwakte zit.


----------



## Sjors

Ik zag toevallig vanavond een bekende Britse verkoper die de gele Frog voor een redelijk normaal bedrag in voorraad had (OK, is nog steeds iets van 4 moddermannen, maar dan heb je ook iets heel moois en een lege portomonee;-))...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Ja hè? Dat is toch dé G....... Probeer me aub niet te verleiden, je weet dat ik in een periode van zwakte zit.


Haha, ik zou hier nu zo graag wat plaatjes posten van mijn Frogs, maar ik laat het dan maar achterwege uit sociale overwegingen 



Sjors said:


> Ik zag toevallig vanavond een bekende Britse verkoper die de gele Frog voor een redelijk normaal bedrag in voorraad had (OK, is nog steeds iets van 4 moddermannen, maar dan heb je ook iets heel moois en een lege portomonee;-))...


Dat is inderdaad een fraai ding, maar ik ga de komende maanden niks meer kopen denk ik. Even wat reserves terug opbouwen


----------



## Racka

Sjors said:


> Hé Rachid,
> 
> Mooie Modderman man. Daar zal je wel blij mee zijn. Jammer dat ik niet zo van blauw hou -d). Heb je het lampje al ontdekt. Volgens mij was dit het eerste model waar je de lengte van het lampje kon instellen. Ook gaaf is dat de ring rond de display mee verlicht wordt, zodat je ook de functies van de knoppen in het donker kan lezen.
> 
> http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums...ms/bb326/rackabone/watches/b0fd11d7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> p.s. Eric, ben je al om? ;-)


Mooi ding hoor, ziet er goed uit!

Nog niet om nee. Ik heb, zoals jij ook had gedaan, hem even bij V&D omgehad en ik weet niet of ik uiteindelijk voor een G-shock ga. Die bij de winkel was trouwens helemaal blauw, dat is toch weer iets ander als degene die jij hebt, met de zwarte wijzerplaat. Die van jou ziet er beter uit. Waarschijnlijk ga ik als vakantiehorloge voor deze:

Deep Blue Watches | All Purpose Diver 1K Blue Dial

Is meer iets voor mij denk ik, wel iets heel anders. Kwam er van de week achter dat ze van de deep blue ook een quartz-variant (lees: goedkope) hebben, dus vandaar.


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Mooi ding hoor, ziet er goed uit!
> 
> Nog niet om nee. Ik heb, zoals jij ook had gedaan, hem even bij V&D omgehad en ik weet niet of ik uiteindelijk voor een G-shock ga. Die bij de winkel was trouwens helemaal blauw, dat is toch weer iets ander als degene die jij hebt, met de zwarte wijzerplaat. Die van jou ziet er beter uit. Waarschijnlijk ga ik als vakantiehorloge voor deze:
> 
> Deep Blue Watches | All Purpose Diver 1K Blue Dial
> 
> Is meer iets voor mij denk ik, wel iets heel anders. Kwam er van de week achter dat ze van de deep blue ook een quartz-variant (lees: goedkope) hebben, dus vandaar.


Huh, was dat wel een Mudman dan? Want de Mudman is maar in 1 blauwe variant geleverd voor zover ik weet.


----------



## Racka

Ik denk dat je deze gezien hebt:










Dat is de DW-6900MM-2ER, die heb ik ook in de vitrine zien liggen. Ik vond hem niet zo mooi, met name de kleur. De mudman is veel donkerder.

Maar die deep blue mag er ook zijn, ziet er echt niet verkeerd uit. Zelf ben ik niet zo weg van zulke bandjes, die grof gegolfd zijn. Maar goed, het bandje is meestal niet het grootste probleem, die zijn nog te vervangen.

Succes met je keus, het is vaak niet makkelijk


----------



## INDECS

Sinds vorige week in huis, mijn nieuwe MKII LRRP Milsub circle-Y (Helaas op een ongunstig tijdstip gefotografeerd):


----------



## Racka

INDECS said:


> Sinds vorige week in huis, mijn nieuwe MKII LRRP Milsub circle-Y (Helaas op een ongunstig tijdstip gefotografeerd):


Zeer fraaie aanwinst. Proficiat! Ziet er goed uit op nato. Alleen ben ik zelf zo'n lulletje dat ik iets met het bandje zou doen om dat gaatje boven de 12 weg te werken. Maar dat zijn enkel details op accesoires, het horloge is natuurlijk een beauty.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Vandaag weer wat nieuws. Had het horloge een week of drie geleden al binnengekregen maar helaas liep het toen niet. 
Alles weer teruggestuurd naar Oekraine (in een envelopje, koste op die manier maar een euro of 2/3) en vandaag weer werkend teruggekregen.

Heb het nog wel zelf opengemaakt om de wijzers correct af te stellen (zoals je op deze foto's ziet liep de urenwijzer iets achter), maar dat is gelukkig goed gegaan. Daarna nog alles een keer uit elkaar moeten halen om wat vingerafdrukken weg te halen trouwens. Zucht. 

Het horloge is een Zim, gemaakt voor de Olympische Spelen van Moskou in 1980, dat beertje (Misha) was de mascotte voor die Spelen.










Vind het wel een geinig horloge, lijkt een beetje op de Seiko Tuna, zonder die lugs. Ook best een flink horloge voor die tijd, 43mm maar liefst.

Moet er nog wel een beter bandje voor vinden, dit ziet er niet uit.


----------



## Racka

Leuk dat het toch nog gelukt is. Is niet helemaal mijn ding maar Misha is wel leuk, ook hoe de kroon zich met de kast blendt (op z'n neder-engels :-s).


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Leuk dat het toch nog gelukt is. Is niet helemaal mijn ding maar Misha is wel leuk, ook hoe de kroon zich met de kast blendt (op z'n neder-engels :-s).


Hehe, ja, ik moest de eerste jaren van mijn verzameling ook niet zo veel hebben van vintage horloges, maar nu begint die interesse er toch langzaamaan te komen. Vooral Russische horloges uit die tijd zijn nu nog echt spotgoedkoop, je krijgt er zeer originele designs voor terug en de meesten lopen nog, dertig+ jaar lang zonder services. 
Op het gebied van horlogedesign hadden ze in de Sovjet-Unie echt een boel leuke fabrikanten, veel Zwitserse horloges uit die tijd zien er allemaal hetzelfde uit.


----------



## Racka

EricSW said:


> Mijn nieuwe aanwinst, eindelijk! Een -heel licht- gemodificeerde Seiko SRP043.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erg blij mee!


Ik weet dat het oud nieuws is maar deze vind wel errug mooi...

Bevalt die nog? Krijgt die ook nog wat 'wrist time'?


----------



## EricSW

Racka said:


> Ik weet dat het oud nieuws is maar deze vind wel errug mooi...
> 
> Bevalt die nog? Krijgt die ook nog wat 'wrist time'?


Dank u. Die krijgt nog steeds volop 'wrist time'. Zelfs meer als de Breitling. Echt heel blij mee, heb hem nu op een leren band, maar die wordt van de week weer gewisseld voor de Watchadoo. Zeker een aanrader deze Seiko.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Als de horlogekast van dit model niet zo veel had geleken op die van m'n BFK was ik er ook al wel voor gegaan denk ik. 
Fraai horloge, ookal is het een beetje een Sinn-hommage  Maar goed, iedereen maakt hommages tegenwoordig.


----------



## MichielV

Vandaag kwam er weer een pakketje binnen. Afgelopen vrijdag door de Engelse post overgedragen aan TNT. Dan vraag ik me toch af waarom er 4 dagen na het weekend nodig zijn om deze pas hier te krijgen...

Maar weer terug naar het belangrijke. De nieuwe aanwinst! Het Seiko virus heeft weer toegeslagen. En nu deze om mijn pols zit, is de drang naar de andere alleen maar groter geworden!

Wat is er dan binnen gekomen? De Seiko SKZ325, ook wel bekend als de Stargate. Dit is de versie met rode wijzer en rode ring. Jammer genoeg is de SKZ327 niet met stalen band te krijgen. Maar goed, wellicht is er wat te regelen met onze nederlandse Seiko koning! ;-)

Heb geen photo-skills of materiaal, dus hierbij maar even mijn beste poging met mijn mobiel :-d


----------



## Racka

Nylon bandje voor de Mudman. Het was een hele klus om 'em erop te krijgen.

Lees hier het hele verhaal.


----------



## GuySie

Oeh, zo'n Stargate is eigenlijk ook best leuk...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die Stargate is inderdaad een erg leuke diver!

Rachid... Weet niet wat ik moet zeggen, petje af










Zou willen dat ik over die mate van creativiteit/skills beschikte |>


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Die Stargate is inderdaad een erg leuke diver!
> 
> Rachid... Weet niet wat ik moet zeggen, petje af
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zou willen dat ik over die mate van creativiteit/skills beschikte |>


Dankjewel Mart. Hoop ooit Holand's next top knutselaar te worden.


----------



## Sjors

Al lang geen nieuwe aanwinst meer gezien hier, dus wanneer er iets onderweg is kan ik niet wachten tot het er is!

Er zou een pakje van mij onderweg zijn, gewoon uit Nederland, maar er kwam maar niets aan de deur. Na een navraag bij het postkantoor, blijkt het pakketje retour te zijn gekomen o| Het was gisteren meteen weer opgestuurd. Stond ik vanmorgen onder de douch, komt Eva binnen: "Ik heb twee pakketjes voor je". Dat was vroeg...










Jammer... Ik had eerder deze week "Lambs Anger" gekocht in Engeland (opbrengst ging naar KIKA), kwam ik er gisteren achter dat ik de promo al had (sukkel). De CD van Lui uit Leeuwarden had ik een paar dagen geleden besteld, maar die zou pas over een week worden geleverd (valt toch weer mee van Bol, gave CD trouwens, wat een nostalgie!). Maar niet mijn pakketje waar ik op wachte, natuurlijk...

Gelukkig om een uur of één:










Twee heilige gralen!!! Eigenlijk zijn ze maar 50% van mij, want ik moet de andere helft nog aan de vorige eigenaar betalen.










Spannend!










Links: de behoorlijk zeldzame I.C.E.R.C. Frogman van 2006, ook wel bekend als de Kanye West Frogman (maar deze is wel degelijk van mij:-d), rechts, mogelijk nog lastiger te vinden, de "Analoge Mudman" uit 1997. Ja, hij bestaat echt! Blijkt het nog een "Men In Black" versie te zijn ook!










Er zit een ondiepe kras op het display. Misschien krijg ik die er nog wel af gepolijst. Dan krijg je hem wel voor een erg mooie prijs.










Echt waar, het is een Mudman. Een jaar later werd dit model (in basic kleuren) gewoon als Gausman uitgebracht.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoi Sjors, die tweede zal misschien exclusiever zijn, maar ik heb dan toch liever die GW-206 
Gefeliciteerd ermee! Geweldige aanvullingen |>


----------



## Racka

Yep hele mooie exemplaren, proficiat. Toch leuk dat je nog zeldzame exemplaren kunt bemachtigen.


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Al lang geen nieuwe aanwinst meer gezien hier, dus wanneer er iets onderweg is kan ik niet wachten tot het er is!
> 
> Er zou een pakje van mij onderweg zijn, gewoon uit Nederland, maar er kwam maar niets aan de deur. Na een navraag bij het postkantoor, blijkt het pakketje retour te zijn gekomen o| Het was gisteren meteen weer opgestuurd. Stond ik vanmorgen onder de douch, komt Eva binnen: "Ik heb twee pakketjes voor je". Dat was vroeg...
> 
> Jammer... Ik had eerder deze week "Lambs Anger" gekocht in Engeland (opbrengst ging naar KIKA), kwam ik er gisteren achter dat ik de promo al had (sukkel). De CD van Lui uit Leeuwarden had ik een paar dagen geleden besteld, maar die zou pas over een week worden geleverd (valt toch weer mee van Bol, gave CD trouwens, wat een nostalgie!). Maar niet mijn pakketje waar ik op wachte, natuurlijk...
> 
> Gelukkig om een uur of één:
> 
> Twee heilige gralen!!! Eigenlijk zijn ze maar 50% van mij, want ik moet de andere helft nog aan de vorige eigenaar betalen.
> 
> Spannend!
> 
> Links: de behoorlijk zeldzame I.C.E.R.C. Frogman van 2006, ook wel bekend als de Kanye West Frogman (maar deze is wel degelijk van mij:-d), rechts, mogelijk nog lastiger te vinden, de "Analoge Mudman" uit 1997. Ja, hij bestaat echt! Blijkt het nog een "Men In Black" versie te zijn ook!
> 
> Er zit een ondiepe kras op het display. Misschien krijg ik die er nog wel af gepolijst. Dan krijg je hem wel voor een erg mooie prijs.
> 
> Echt waar, het is een Mudman. Een jaar later werd dit model (in basic kleuren) gewoon als Gausman uitgebracht.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Gefeliciteerd, neem aan dat als de kras er niet uit gaat... dat een glaasje relatief standaard is... of heb ik het nu mis?


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Gefeliciteerd, neem aan dat als de kras er niet uit gaat... dat een glaasje relatief standaard is... of heb ik het nu mis?


Helaas gaat dat bij G-Shocks vrijwel nooit op. De glaasjes zitten in de kast gegoten. Door de opstaande rand rond het glas is de kans op krassen wel behoorlijk gereduceerd trouwens.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Helaas gaat dat bij G-Shocks vrijwel nooit op. De glaasjes zitten in de kast gegoten. Door de opstaande rand rond het glas is de kans op krassen wel behoorlijk gereduceerd trouwens.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Dat is dan balen idd, wel goed om te weten want ben da laatste tijd niet zo voorzichtig met mijn Mudman..... toch maar even voorzichtiger gaan doen.


----------



## Sjors

De pakketdienst kwam net deze mooie G-6900CC-6DR afleveren. Hebben ze hier ook geen GW-6900 versie van? De DW-6900CC versie is al mooi, deze vind ik zelfs nog mooier (en dat voor minder dan €80.-).










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## MHe225

*Ik zie dubbel ...... en dat terwijl ik niet drink*










Geintje :-d .... misschien herinneren jullie nog wat ik eerder schreef:


MHe225 said:


> _Post van 30 januari '11_
> Chatter op het forum gaf mij de indruk dat de IWC Mark XVI (Classic) ook niet meer zo lang voorhanden zal zijn, dus met Dimer gepraat en ja hoor, weer een klokje aan de collectie toegevoegd. Tja, die werd vervolgens door mijn vrouw gekaapt, dus moest er nog eentje komen .......


Ook #2 is al een tijdje in huis, maar wij besloten dat deze klokjes ons kado voor 20 jaar samen moesten worden. Vandaar dat het even duurde voor we deze kunnen laten zien:










En de duopolskiek:


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Ik zie dubbel ...... en dat terwijl ik niet drink*

Ah, is het dan zo ver??

Gefeliciteerd Ron en Anneke!

Als jullie huwelijk net zo goed is als jullie horloges voorspel ik nog een verdraaid mooie toekomst daar in de Southern States :-!

Groetjes,
Mart


----------



## MichielV

*Re: Ik zie dubbel ...... en dat terwijl ik niet drink*

Gefeliciteerd met deze prachtige aanwinsten!

Misschien voeg ik die ook wel toe aan mijn wishlist.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Ron,

Dat is een erg mooi duo. Gefeliciteerd, ook met jullie 20 jarig samen zijn!

Goetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Omdat ik vandaag in een mentaal instabiele bui zat na een rotweek op elk gebied (stage, relaties en psv :-d) ben ik net zwak geweest en heb ik een troosthorloge besteld. En dat terwijl ik nog zo met mezelf had afgesproken dat ik niks meer zou kopen tot na mijn afstuderen... 

Het is niet meteen een AL&S Datograph geworden ofzo, maar wel de grotere broer van de Orient Mako, de Mako II/Hogrider. Zit namelijk al een hele tijd te twijfelen over een aantal duikhorloges die ik heeeeeel graag wil kopen maar waarvan ik bang ben dat ze te groot zijn voor mijn meisjespolsje. De Seiko Sumo bijvoorbeeld. Daarom nu dus maar iets van vergelijkbare grootte (45mm / 52mm lug to lug) gekocht met een wat minder afschrikwekkend prijskaartje. Een testcase!


----------



## Oldheritage

Een gelijkaardig geval hier. Een geweldige rotweek achter de rug dus gisteren eindelijk maar eens de Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude ministry besteld waar ik al een tijdje naar zat te kijken. En ik had ook mezelf voorgehouden niks mee te kopen, omdat normaal gezien tegen het einde van de maand mijn Seagull 1963 klaar zou moeten zijn :roll:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Oldheritage said:


> Een gelijkaardig geval hier. Een geweldige rotweek achter de rug dus gisteren eindelijk maar eens de Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude ministry besteld waar ik al een tijdje naar zat te kijken. En ik had ook mezelf voorgehouden niks mee te kopen, omdat normaal gezien tegen het einde van de maand mijn Seagull 1963 klaar zou moeten zijn :roll:


We verdienen het gewoon allebei ;-)


----------



## Oldheritage

Dat vind ik nou ook :-d


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Ik zie dubbel ...... en dat terwijl ik niet drink*



MHe225 said:


> Geintje :-d .... misschien herinneren jullie nog wat ik eerder schreef:
> 
> Ook #2 is al een tijdje in huis, maar wij besloten dat deze klokjes ons kado voor 20 jaar samen moesten worden. Vandaar dat het even duurde voor we deze kunnen laten zien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En de duopolskiek:


Van harte!!!!


----------



## vanhessche

Een hele tijd niet actief geweest hier doordat ik het zeer druk heb gehad, maar gisteren hier in een schuif iets gevonden en dit geld natuurlijk ook een klein beetje als een nieuwe aanwinst .
Het betreft een Casio DW-1000. Een horloge die mijn vader een 30-tal jaar geleden heeft gekocht maar die hij de laatste 15 jaar denk ik niet meer heeft gedragen. Vandaag even een nieuwe batterijtje in gezet en wat opgeblonken. Vooral onder de plastic "bezel" zat er heel wat vuil. Ook even aan de achterkant van die bezel een paar kleine druppeltjes lijm laten vallen want er zijn toch een paar kleine barstjes in (blijkbaar een zwak punt van dit horloge), om er toch maar voor te zorgen dat dit niet verder barst.
Voor de rest doet hij het prima! Er zit een stopwatch, timer, dagelijks alarm, uursignaal en een zeer klein microlichtje op.
Ik heb wel iets met vintage (als je dit al vintage kan noemen ) dus deze zal de komende tijd rond mijn pols hangen.

Tenslotte, foto's ;-)


----------



## Sjors

Wow, een DW-1000. Als ik mij niet vergis, wordt dit model de voorloper van de DW-5000C genoemd. Dus het is een pre-1983 model. Leuk als je zoiets in een schuif vind.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sowieso is alles wat er in een schuif wordt gevonden leuk wat mij betreft


----------



## Dimer

Dat je het schuif noemt is wat mij betreft al leuk


----------



## vanhessche

Haha hoe heet dat bij jullie dan wel? 

En idd Sjors, van wat ik er nog van vind op internet is dit inderdaad het model net voor de eerste G-Shock.


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Haha hoe heet dat bij jullie dan wel?
> 
> En idd Sjors, van wat ik er nog van vind op internet is dit inderdaad het model net voor de eerste G-Shock.


Haha, in Nederland noemen we het een 'lade'. In spreektaal wordt het dan meestal (in brabant tenminste) een 'la' |>

Maar die schuif van jullie klinkt heel logisch, we (exclusief Bidle dan) wisten allemaal meteen waar het over ging 

[edit] kleine aanpassing tussengevoegd :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net eerst een bandje van pijlstaartrogleer (mooi woord) opgehaald voor mijn Zim Olympische Spelen horloge. Ziet er op deze manier al stukken beter uit dan op het bandje wat erbij kwam. 
Omdat ik de textuur van het leer ook best fijn vind zit ik nu te denken om er ook eentje te bestellen voor mijn Parnis Portuguese. Hmmm. Es even kijken of ze de goede maat hebben daar.

Intussen kwam het TNT-busje ook weer langs voor een andere drop-off, een Raketa quartz horloge. Heb er best een flink bedrag voor moeten betalen gezien het feit dat de Russische horloge-industrie nog steeds voor 99% draait op mechanische horloges. Dit exemplaar komt dan ook nog eens uit de Sovjet-periode, toen er al helemaal weinig te beleven was op het gebied van quartz-uurwerken. Vind het ontwerp echt rete-stoer om eerlijk te zijn, mede daarom ben ik ook verzeild geraakt in een eBay biedoorlog  Heb intussen een stuk of 15 Russische horloges maar deze spreekt me qua design het meest aan.

Intussen heb ik er een heel passend canvas bandje bij gevonden, deze foto is nog effe van de kast op zichzelf.


----------



## Bidle

Moet eerlijk bekennen dat ik Schuif niet zo snel kon plaatsen....


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Intussen heb ik er een heel passend canvas bandje bij gevonden, deze foto is nog effe van de kast op zichzelf.


Mooi ding! |>|>|>

Ben benieuwd hoe je 'num gaat dragen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Mooi ding! |>|>|>
> 
> Ben benieuwd hoe je 'num gaat dragen.


Dank je!

Voila ;-)


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Dank je!
> 
> Voila ;-)


Wat een uitsraling zeg! Dit doet het 'em wel voor mij hoor, perfect kloppend plaatje ook door dat bandje.


----------



## vanhessche

Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik twijfelde of ik nu schuif of lade ging gebruiken 
Nuja, dat weet ik dan voor de volgende keer, wie weet vind ik hier ooit nog eens iets ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

vanhessche said:


> Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik twijfelde of ik nu schuif of lade ging gebruiken
> Nuja, dat weet ik dan voor de volgende keer, wie weet vind ik hier ooit nog eens iets ;-)


Haha, gebruik maar gewoon 'schuif' hoor  Vind het wel mooi om van die kleine verschilletjes in taalgebruik te zien tussen Nederlands en Vlaams :-!

In de winkel waar ik m'n bijbaantje heb krijgen we ook regelmatig Belgische klanten over de vloer, af en toe hoor ik weer eens nieuwe woorden, maar vrijwel altijd is goed te raden wat ermee wordt bedoeld.

Dampkap = afzuigkap
Pillekes = batterijen (deze was moeilijk te ontcijferen :-d)
Sokket = lampfitting

Etc etc


----------



## Eek!

Lester Burnham said:


> Haha, gebruik maar gewoon 'schuif' hoor  Vind het wel mooi om van die kleine verschilletjes in taalgebruik te zien tussen Nederlands en Vlaams :-!
> 
> In de winkel waar ik m'n bijbaantje heb krijgen we ook regelmatig Belgische klanten over de vloer, af en toe hoor ik weer eens nieuwe woorden, maar vrijwel altijd is goed te raden wat ermee wordt bedoeld.
> 
> Pillekes = batterijen (deze was moeilijk te ontcijferen :-d)


Stonden die niet gewoon in de verkeerde winkel? Misschien zitten die mensen nu wel vitaminebatterijen te slikken. :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham

Eek! said:


> Stonden die niet gewoon in de verkeerde winkel? Misschien zitten die mensen nu wel vitaminebatterijen te slikken. :-d


Of ze hebben hun horloge teruggebracht omdat 'ie niet werkt met een paracetamolletje erin


----------



## Sjors

vanhessche said:


> Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik twijfelde of ik nu schuif of lade ging gebruiken


Ik heb in Sluiskil in het Ziekenhuis gewerkt met collegae uit de grensstreek (tot aan Gent en Brugge toe), dus schuif klink voor mij bekend. Hier noemen ze het netjes een Lade, maar in spreektaal wordt het iets van Laaj ("ken je effe wat uut die laaj trekke" voor "kan je iets uit die lade pakken"). 

Ga je trouwens ook mee naar de Kaliber 2010 meeting (misschien kan je met Mart carpoolen of zoiets).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## vanhessche

zolang we maar niet over "poepen" beginnen is het allemaal oké denk ik ;-)


----------



## Dimer

vanhessche said:


> zolang we maar niet over "poepen" beginnen is het allemaal oké denk ik ;-)


----------



## Sjors

LOL, ik kende het eerst filmpje wel, maar het vervolg niet. Volgens mij is het nep :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> LOL, ik kende het eerst filmpje wel, maar het vervolg niet. Volgens mij is het nep :-d


Idem hier, de toevoeging maakt het niet geloofwaardiger.


----------



## Martin_B

Weer on topic, mijn nieuwe chronotac. Het merk maakt veel geïnspireerde modellen, maar ik heb nog niet ontdekt waar deze van is afgeleid...

Wat plaatjes:





































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> ...maar ik heb nog niet ontdekt waar deze van is afgeleid...


Hamilton? Ik weet misschien niet echt heel veel van andere horloge merken, maar ik meen onlangs een paar Hamilton modellen te hebben gezien die hier op leken. Wat zit de kroon op een grappige plek. Of toch weer niet, een kroon hoort toch ook eigenlijk boven op je hoofd


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die wijzers en het lettertype (gecombineerd met de kastvorm) doen me ook een beetje aan Cartier denken, maar kan me zo 1-2-3 geen concreet model voor de geest halen waar het op zou kunnen zijn gebaseerd.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hoppa, en weer een vintage Rus (Sovjet eigenlijk) binnengekregen.

Net zoals dat 'beertjes-horloge' is ook deze weer geproduceerd rondom de Olympische Spelen van Moskou 1980. 
Ook hier weer een grote ronde horlogekast, alleen dit keer met een betoverend mooie rode wijzerplaat. Die witte stippeltjes zijn 'gewoon' erosie van de verf zo te zien. Maar het rode wat er nog opzit heeft echt een hele mooie glans. Erg moeilijk om op beeld vast te leggen ook. Ben van plan om er een mesh-bandje bij te kopen, lijkt me een mooie combi, nu nog even alleen een kast!


----------



## kris

Net binnen...


----------



## Racka

@Martin, Mart en Kris: Weer mooie horloges hoor, geleficiteerd ermee jongens. Die stowa zoet er goed uit. Ik neig altijd al wat naar de aviators, en Mart deze lijkt wel op een deksel ergens van op de foto hhh. Ik zie hem wel een keer in een wristshot. Heb je Misha (was het toch) nog vaak om gehad?


----------



## Martin_B

Vandaag weer twee binnengekomen 
Deze heb ik op TaoBao (de Chinese marktplaats gekocht). Het had nogal wat voeten in aarde, verkopers die niet leverden, betaalmethoden die op eens niet werkten, maar na 1,5 maand geduld zijn ze binnen, en kon nog net wat plaatjes schieten bij daglicht. De eerste is de SeaGull 55th anniversary, gemaakt ter ere van 55 jaar SeaGull.























































De tweede is een NOS vintage Beijing Double Rhomb, geïnspireerd op een Rolex DJ:




























Ik moet nog meer foto's maken, alhoewel, ik geloof dat ik er nu al veel te veel geplaatst heb ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Proficiat Martin. Mooie horloges, vooral de sea-gull spreekt me wel aan, mooie kleurcombo ook.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> @Martin, Mart en Kris: Weer mooie horloges hoor, geleficiteerd ermee jongens. Die stowa zoet er goed uit. Ik neig altijd al wat naar de aviators, en Mart deze lijkt wel op een deksel ergens van op de foto hhh. Ik zie hem wel een keer in een wristshot. Heb je Misha (was het toch) nog vaak om gehad?


Thanks Rachid |>

Omdat het horloge maar lugs heeft van 18mm bij een kastdiameter van 43mm heb ik toch maar afgezien van een mesh. Ik vind dat gewoon veel te smal ogen. Heb daarom nu een bandje van 20mm besteld, waar ik dan nog twee keer een millimeter vanaf snij aan de zijkanten. Zo heb ik het ook gedaan bij dat Misha-horloge trouwens. 
Waar Misha een bandje van pijlstaartrog aangemeten heeft gekregen heb ik voor het rode horloge zojuist een zwart varkenslederen bandje besteld, dat beest had ik nog niet in de verzameling :-d

Misha heb ik trouwens nog helemaal niet omgehad, zit nog naar een geschikte dag te zoeken  Misschien komende zondag, dan staat er volgens mij niks 'wilds' op het programma :-d



Martin_B said:


> Vandaag weer twee binnengekomen
> Deze heb ik op TaoBao (de Chinese marktplaats gekocht). Het had nogal wat voeten in aarde, verkopers die niet leverden, betaalmethoden die op eens niet werkten, maar na 1,5 maand geduld zijn ze binnen, en kon nog net wat plaatjes schieten bij daglicht. De eerste is de SeaGull 55th anniversary, gemaakt ter ere van 55 jaar SeaGull.


Ah, dat is een zeer fraai horloge, die heb ik ook al eens een paar keer bijna besteld. Wat me er tot nu toe van weerhouden heeft is dat dit horloge elke keer weer (nu ook dus) wordt gekocht door mensen met meer dan bovengemiddelde foto-skills, zodat het er misschien beter uit gaat zien dan in real life :-d


----------



## Bidle

Vind het ook grappig dat ze de 55 op de elf hebben gezet, mooie reminder dat het in 2011 was!


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> Ah, dat is een zeer fraai horloge, die heb ik ook al eens een paar keer bijna besteld. Wat me er tot nu toe van weerhouden heeft is dat dit horloge elke keer weer (nu ook dus) wordt gekocht door mensen met meer dan bovengemiddelde foto-skills, zodat het er misschien beter uit gaat zien dan in real life :-d


Thanks Lester,

Ik zal hem meenemen naar de meeting, kun je hem eens in het echt bekijken.



Bidle said:


> Vind het ook grappig dat ze de 55 op de elf hebben gezet, mooie reminder dat het in 2011 was!


EHm, het was in 2010. Ik denk dat 55 op de 11 staat vanwege dat dat ook 55 minuten is ;-)

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Thanks Lester,
> 
> Ik zal hem meenemen naar de meeting, kun je hem eens in het echt bekijken.


|>

Off-topic, misschien moeten we wat collectie-lijstjes rond laten gaan via pm zodat mensen kunnen aangeven welke horloges ze een keer in het echt willen zien.


----------



## Martin_B

Lester Burnham said:


> |>
> 
> Off-topic, misschien moeten we wat collectie-lijstjes rond laten gaan via pm zodat mensen kunnen aangeven welke horloges ze een keer in het echt willen zien.


Ik heb in mijn sig een link staan naar een overzicht in de Image Gallery van Chinese Mech Forum. Vanwege het feit dat ze daar staan, heb ik alleen mijn horloges van Chinese origine geplaatst, maar das wel een significant deel.


----------



## Bidle

Quote van Martin:
EHm, het was in 2010. Ik denk dat 55 op de 11 staat vanwege dat dat ook 55 minuten is 

Groeten,

Martin




Hahaha, uiteraard!! Dacht ook een keer iets "slims" op te merken...... 

Niet verder vertellen hoor. ;-)


----------



## vanhessche

Sjors said:


> LOL, ik kende het eerst filmpje wel, maar het vervolg niet. Volgens mij is het nep :-d


Sorry dat ik nog even off-topic ga!
Het filmpje is inderdaad nep. Het komt uit een serie die "In de Gloria" heet, er staan heel veel filmpjes van op Youtube. Zeker een aanrader 

Terug on-topic:
@Kris: prachtige Stowa! Ik ben ook wel een fan van aviator-horloges.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, de Mako II / Hogrider is inmiddels binnengekomen en op de gevoelige plaat vastgelegd. Ben eigenlijk al gewend aan de maat (44mm kast, 51mm lug2lug) om mijn dunne pols, dus die Sumo zal er binnenkort ook wel van komen :-d




























Lekker chunky horloge, mijn vierde Orient duiker inmiddels, toch echt een prima merk. In Nederland zie je er nooit iets van helaas, wat mij betreft doet het niet veel onder voor Citizen/Seiko. Het assortiment is alleen wat smaller.


----------



## Racka

Mooi horloge Mart. Gefeliciteerd. Hij is behoorlijk 'huge' ja maar toch staat ie je best goed. Ik weet niet of ik het zou aandurven. Maar daar heb je jouw tactiek voor hè? Misschien moet ik het ook eens proberen. Eerst een héle grote, daarna een paar milimeter terug 

Vandaag heb ik ook een horloge binnengekregen (die lug-lug kleiner is dan jouw orient's kastdiameter, 43mm lol)

De kas zelf is 34mm. Een Pobeda (zim) dit keer, uit het soviet tijdperk. Een leuk propeganda horloge.




























Hij is wat aan de kleine kant, is toch ff wennen. (misschien moet ik een tijdje een hele kleine dragen en daarna deze ).

Edit, half uurtje later: Sneller dan verwacht al helemaal aan gewend lol (door het bandje iets losser te zetten ziet het er veel minder 'statisch' uit)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hahaha, we gaan allebei de andere kant op, ik steeds groter, jij juist kleiner :-d

Gefeliciteerd met je eerste Sovjet-horloge! Die dingen zijn verslavend joh ;-)

Ook grappig dat je er een hebt gevonden met zowel de communistische hamer en sikkel als heel groot DEMOKRATIA eronder  Eind jaren 80 begon dat toch ineens een 'hot item' te worden aan de andere kant van het gordijn |>

Zie ik het goed dat jij er ook voor hebt gekozen om er een iets te breed bandje voor te kiezen en deze dan te versmallen bij de lugaanzet?


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Zo, de Mako II / Hogrider is inmiddels binnengekomen en op de gevoelige plaat vastgelegd. Ben eigenlijk al gewend aan de maat (44mm kast, 51mm lug2lug) om mijn dunne pols, dus die Sumo zal er binnenkort ook wel van komen :-d
> 
> Lekker chunky horloge, mijn vierde Orient duiker inmiddels, toch echt een prima merk. In Nederland zie je er nooit iets van helaas, wat mij betreft doet het niet veel onder voor Citizen/Seiko. Het assortiment is alleen wat smaller.


Vind het een mooi horloge, doet me ook denken aan een Seiko. Welk model weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd, maar vind deze wijzers mooier. Wat is jouw polsomtrek? 17cm?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Vind het een mooi horloge, doet me ook denken aan een Seiko. Welk model weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd, maar vind deze wijzers mooier. Wat is jouw polsomtrek? 17cm?


Veel van die Japanse duikers hebben inderdaad wel wat weg van elkaar! Toch knap dat ze een soort van eigen identiteit hebben weten te creeeren.

Mijn pols is nog wat kleiner, pakweg 16cm, net iets meer dan 6,25". 
Toen ik begon te verzamelen baalde ik er vreselijk van dat ik nooit wat groters kon dragen maar inmiddels heb ik er lak aan en doe ik het toch gewoon


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Veel van die Japanse duikers hebben inderdaad wel wat weg van elkaar! Toch knap dat ze een soort van eigen identiteit hebben weten te creeeren.
> 
> Mijn pols is nog wat kleiner, pakweg 16cm, net iets meer dan 6,25".
> Toen ik begon te verzamelen baalde ik er vreselijk van dat ik nooit wat groters kon dragen maar inmiddels heb ik er lak aan en doe ik het toch gewoon


Groot gelijk heb je, als jij het goed/mooi vind dan is het goed/mooi!


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


>


Gaaf zeg die Hogrider. Waar heb je die gekocht als ik zo vrij mag zijn?


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Gaaf zeg die Hogrider. Waar heb je die gekocht als ik zo vrij mag zijn?


Via een eBay-verkoper uit Singapore. A-Watches items - Get great deals on ALBA Watches, Casio Gents Watch items on eBay Stores!

Hij heeft nu de Hogrider er even niet meer tussen staan, maar ik neem aan dat 'ie wel weer terugkomt. De prijs was overigens veel gunstiger dan van de andere Orients die hij er nu nog op heeft staan.

En de douane vond het ook niet nodig om op te letten dus dat maakt het een extra prettige binnenkomer


----------



## EricSW

Oké, bedankt, ga ik daar ff neuzen...


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, we gaan allebei de andere kant op, ik steeds groter, jij juist kleiner :-d
> 
> Gefeliciteerd met je eerste Sovjet-horloge! Die dingen zijn verslavend joh ;-)
> 
> Ook grappig dat je er een hebt gevonden met zowel de communistische hamer en sikkel als heel groot DEMOKRATIA eronder  Eind jaren 80 begon dat toch ineens een 'hot item' te worden aan de andere kant van het gordijn |>
> 
> Zie ik het goed dat jij er ook voor hebt gekozen om er een iets te breed bandje voor te kiezen en deze dan te versmallen bij de lugaanzet?


Goed gezien! Ik heb inderdaad een grotere band gebruikt 20mm ipv 18. Deze had ik nog liggen en heb hem maar misbruikt hiervoor. Ik wist nog dat jij dat ook had gedaan en leek mij eigenlijk ook de beste oplossing. Wsl koop ik wel een ander bandje ervoor, ik vind hem met dit bandje nog niet helemaal af. Het grote contrast tussen de wijzerplaat en het zwart van de band vind ik eigenlijk een beetje vloeken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Op zich staat zwart meestal wel goed, je zou er voor kunnen kiezen om hier ook weer een NATO voor te gebruiken, maar die heb je al een op de Mudman 

Toch, zoiets:



























Zou misschien best lekker staan!
Let maar niet op de reclame trouwens, heb de eerste de beste verkoper van NATO's er even tussenuit gepikt op eBay. 
Een NATO lijkt me op zich wel geschikt voor die uniek gevormde lugs op jouw Pobeda.

Maar goed, er zijn ook nog genoeg leren bandjes te krijgen die net zo goed zullen passen!


----------



## Racka

Thanks voor de tips. Is zeker een leuke combi. Zo'n nato als de bovenste zie ik wel zitten. Dan moet het wel een 18mm zijn zeker? Of 20mm en die gewoon erin proppen?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Thanks voor de tips. Is zeker een leuke combi. Zo'n nato als de bovenste zie ik wel zitten. Dan moet het wel een 18mm zijn zeker? Of 20mm en die gewoon erin proppen?


Hmmm, bij NATO's zou ik gewoon de goede maat kiezen, anders krijg je niet zo'n mooi effect, frommelt het een beetje op tussen de lugs!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Net weer een nieuwe pijlstaartrog bandje binnengekregen. Deze keer een zwarte, erg mooi ding. Alleen klopt de breedte niet echt helaas..

Ik heb het gekocht voor een horloge met 22mm lugs (Parnis), alleen is de onderste helft 21.5mm en de bovenste zelfs 20.5mm. Die 21.5 kan ik prima mee leven, is praktisch niet te zien, maar de bovenste helft ziet er toch niet echt lekker uit helaas 

Eens even denken wat ik daarmee ga doen.


----------



## Dimer

Die middelste NATO heb ik ook voor mijn VC Inge, leuke combi vind ik dat.


----------



## malus65

Lester Burnham said:


> Op zich staat zwart meestal wel goed, je zou er voor kunnen kiezen om hier ook weer een NATO voor te gebruiken, maar die heb je al een op de Mudman
> 
> Toch, zoiets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zou misschien best lekker staan!
> Let maar niet op de reclame trouwens, heb de eerste de beste verkoper van NATO's er even tussenuit gepikt op eBay.
> Een NATO lijkt me op zich wel geschikt voor die uniek gevormde lugs op jouw Pobeda.
> 
> Maar goed, er zijn ook nog genoeg leren bandjes te krijgen die net zo goed zullen passen!


Nou, die heb je er dan wel heel goed uitgepikt, want die onderste NATO vind ik wel heel gaaf, sterker nog, ik heb m'n Porsche eraan zitten:










Overigens heb ik die gekregen van Ard.


----------



## GuySie

Met de hand bijsnijden naar 20mm, als terugsturen geen optie is?


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Met de hand bijsnijden naar 20mm, als terugsturen geen optie is?


Is een optie inderdaad. Terugsturen vind ik te veel gedoe, bandje kwam uit Thailand. 
Alleen moet ik er dan eerst een horloge bijzoeken met 20mm lugs


----------



## GuySie

Weer eens iets heel anders: m'n moeder heeft het kleine (25mm) zakhorloge van mijn overgrootmoeder teruggevonden. Werkt helaas niet, maar wil er zeker mee langs een horlogemaker om eens te laten checken of het te fixen is.

Voor:


Achter:


Gravering binnenkant:


Uurwerk:


----------



## MHe225

Fraai, GuySie |>

Ikzelf heb ook een paar oude klokjes (van mijn vader) maar bij lange na niet zo fraai, noch in vergelijkbaar goede staat, als het horloge van jouw overgrootmoeder. Echter louter voor nostalgische en sentimentele redenen hoop ik deze klokjes weer toon- en gangbaar te krijgen en ik heb daarvoor de hulp van medeforumlid RonP ingeroepen. Omdat dit dus eigenlijk mijn laatste horlogaire aanwinsten zijn, volgen hier de obligate plaatjes:


















De tand des tijds heeft (on)aardig huisgehouden, helaas. Het meest linkse horloge is het oudste van dit drietal, 50+ jaar oud. Als ik het goed herinner heeft mijn vader dit van mijn moeder gehad voor hun verloving. Ik kan mij nog herinneren dat ik als mannetje van 'n jaar of 4 al geobsedeerd was door dit horloge. Ik zat aan tafel altijd naast mijn vader en kon de rotor horen als hij zijn arm bewoog. En af en toe wilde ik even naar het tikken van zijn horloge luisteren - goede herinneringen; om met Toon Hermans te spreken: _vlooien uit mijn kinderharen_ |>

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

@GuysSie, het lijkt wel alsof die wijzers ook van echt goud zijn  Mooi ding hoor!

@Ron Drie fraaie horloges, vooral die twee Lincolns mogen er wezen. De meest linker is vooral aan de achterkant echt stevig verweerd zo te zien. De voorkant ziet er wel nog heel netjes uit!


----------



## Sjors

Volgens mij ben ik dit vergeten te posten eergisteren. Er was al lang niks binnen gekomen, maar dan komt ineens alles tegelijk. Mijn KIKS JP (Japan Hope) shirt (all opbrengsten gaan naar het Rode Kruis). Er zat ook een verrassing voor mij bij. Ik heb op het hoofdkantoor een preview gekregen van de lente/zomer kleding collectie. Ik vond deze geweldig. Ze zijn nu uit in Japan, maar ik zag dat ie ook al bijna was uitverkocht, maar ik heb hem, de Kperman shirt.

Links het ei-gele Metallic Colors DW-6900SB. Erg aparte kleur. Rechts de KRINK. Also je daar echt mooie foto's van wil zien moet je deze post eens bekijken.




























Je begrijpt het al, afgelopen Woensdag kon mijn dag niet meer stuk!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Tom

Vandaag bij de V&D of all places een GLX-5500 gekocht. Was afgeprijsd van 69 voor 29 euro. Wel wat shiny en ben niet zo kapot van de tribals op de band maar voor dit geld zeur ik niet.


----------



## Sjors

Tom said:


> Was afgeprijsd van 69 voor 29 euro.



Wow, Dat is een goed koopje geweest. Best een leuk modelletje. Heb je ook getijden in Uden (edit: even opgezocht, je woont wel vlak bij Zeeland)?:-d

Ik baal er nog steeds van dat de V&D hier weg is in Middelburg.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Tom

Woon al een tijdje niet meer in Uden maar in Apeldoorn hebben we ook geen zee. Heb hem nu ingesteld op mijn vakantieadres. Kan alleen de interval nergens vinden terwijl de longitude zo te vinden (terwijl het echt een klein dorpje is op Kreta)

Overigens was dit de enige leuke aanbiedingen. Ze hadden nog 5 andere modellen dus de collectie was erg karig. Mudman kostte nog steeds 100 euro, die was niet afgeprijsd. Had eigenlijk gehoopt op een GA-100. Die hebben ze in t geel wel bij de Bijenkorf.


----------



## Racka

Tom said:


> Vandaag bij de V&D of all places een GLX-5500 gekocht. Was afgeprijsd van 69 voor 29 euro. Wel wat shiny en ben niet zo kapot van de tribals op de band maar voor dit geld zeur ik niet.


Gefeliciteerd ermee. Volgens mij wel een leuk ding. 
Ik las tijdens het shoppen in Amersfoort jouw bericht. Meteen ff naar de v&d natuurlijk om te kijken, maar helaas hadden ze hem daar niet.


----------



## Bidle

Leuke aanwinst Tom! Vind de rechthoekige kasten erg leuk, geeft nog meer dat old-skool gevoel!


----------



## Sjors

Tom said:


> Heb hem nu ingesteld op mijn vakantieadres. Kan alleen de interval nergens vinden terwijl de longitude zo te vinden (terwijl het echt een klein dorpje is op Kreta)


Hoi Tom,

Ik denk dat je geen interval kan vinden. Ik heb eens de getijden van Istanbul voor iemand daar opgezocht, maar die zijn nihil (waarschijnlijk is de eerst de beste golf vele malen hoger dan het getijdeverschil).

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Tom

Sjors said:


> Hoi Tom,
> 
> Ik denk dat je geen interval kan vinden. Ik heb eens de getijden van Istanbul voor iemand daar opgezocht, maar die zijn nihil (waarschijnlijk is de eerst de beste golf vele malen hoger dan het getijdeverschil).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Kan ik dan het beste de interval op 0 zetten?


----------



## Sjors

idd ;-)


----------



## Tom

Thanks! Kende je deze al?

http://www.nauticlink.com/nl/getijklok/NL_havengetallen_2009.pdf


----------



## Sjors

Nee? Wow, moet je die getallen eens zien! Ik wist dat er wel wat variatie in zat, maar zo extreem over en paar honderd kilometer kustlijn...

Bedankt, zal het gelijk maar eens boekmerken!

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Op zich staat zwart meestal wel goed, je zou er voor kunnen kiezen om hier ook weer een NATO voor te gebruiken, maar die heb je al een op de Mudman
> 
> Toch, zoiets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zou misschien best lekker staan!
> Let maar niet op de reclame trouwens, heb de eerste de beste verkoper van NATO's er even tussenuit gepikt op eBay.
> Een NATO lijkt me op zich wel geschikt voor die uniek gevormde lugs op jouw Pobeda.
> 
> Maar goed, er zijn ook nog genoeg leren bandjes te krijgen die net zo goed zullen passen!


Zo inmiddels de NATO ontvangen voor de Pobeda, vind hem eigenlijk toch te klein. Ik weet niet of ik eraan kan wennen, we zullen zien. En anders niet...










Ik heb ook een NATO gekocht voor de Poljot maar ik vind het toch geen succes:










Ziet er op zich wel goed uit maar de lugs zitten best hoog en daardoor gaat het bandje ver omhoog nadat het van onder het horloge komt. Daardoor ontstaat een grote open ruimte onder de lugs. Hij komt ook zo'n 2 mm omhoog door de banden eronder. Een 'no-go' dit keer.

Ik heb wel een andere kandidaat gevonden waarbij die wel goed past:










Hij mag op mijn (vergeten) Guess. Eigenlijk niet meer om gehad sinds ik de Poljot heb, terwijl deze 4 jaar lang mijn trouwe metgezel was (shame on me). Is nu weer even om de pols ;-).

Op de poljot vind ik de bruine hirsch toch het 'sjiekst'.










Is toch ook erg leuk, zo met die bandjes rommelen. Straks weer eentje uitzoeken voor de amhibia :-d


----------



## mcfr

Laat ik eens voor mee doen voor een keer.
Mijn laatste 2 aanwinsten:



















op isofrane


----------



## Racka

mcfr said:


> Laat ik eens voor mee doen voor een keer.
> Mijn laatste 2 aanwinsten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> op isofrane


Hele goede keus de WUS limited ipv 1 vd de HF limiteds. Las net toevallig je post (daar).

Ben wel een beetje jaloers , zeer speciaal horloge.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Twee hele gave horloges! Goeie tattoo ook |>

@Rachid, vind het wel een mooie NATO op die Pobeda, maar goed, aan de kastafmeting kan je helaas maar weinig doen  Of je zou voor een bund strap moeten gaan, dan ziet het er wellicht iets groter uit, heb dat zelf gedaan bij een van m'n Amphibians.










Die olijfgroene NATO ziet er heel goed uit op allebei die horloges |>


----------



## mcfr

@Racka Ja, ik vind de limiteds dit jaar niet zoveel. De Prometheus Recon 5 is niet mijn smaak. De Steinhart flieger hoef ik ook niet, wil wel nog een keer de Stowa flieger zonder logo, zondner datum (ook qua maat).
De Steinhart gmt, tsja, daar zeg ik niks over, maar die wil ik nog niet voor niks.

@Lester Burnham Dankk je wel. Ben erg blij met mijn tattoo's volgende week komt er nog een bij op de andere hand.


----------



## Bidle

mcfr said:


> @Racka Ja, ik vind de limiteds dit jaar niet zoveel. De Prometheus Recon 5 is niet mijn smaak. De Steinhart flieger hoef ik ook niet, wil wel nog een keer de Stowa flieger zonder logo, zondner datum (ook qua maat).
> De Steinhart gmt, tsja, daar zeg ik niks over, maar die wil ik nog niet voor niks.
> 
> @Lester Burnham Dankk je wel. Ben erg blij met mijn tattoo's volgende week komt er nog een bij op de andere hand.


Mooie aanwinsten, vind de WUS limited ook erg leuk.

Bij de Prometheus moet ik nog steeds even wennen aan de plaatsing van de indexen... maar misschien juist wel lekker 'dwars'. ;-)


----------



## mcfr

Bidle said:


> Mooie aanwinsten, vind de WUS limited ook erg leuk.
> 
> Bij de Prometheus moet ik nog steeds even wennen aan de plaatsing van de indexen... maar misschien juist wel lekker 'dwars'. ;-)


Dat is juist erg mooi om te zien. Het zorgt er voor dat het een hele rustige wijzerplaat is. Ook het gebruik van de datum op deze plek ben ik absoluut geen fan van, maar dat valt nu amper op. En het is handig om te hebben


----------



## Racka

De Amphibia is binnen, veel sneller dan verwacht eigenlijk. (Dat is het voordeel als je van 3-4 weken uitgaat ;-))
3 mei besteld, 7 mei verzonden en gisteren (13e) was de postbode al langs geweest (kwam ik vanochtend achter).

Ik vind hem gelukkig mooier in het echt dan ik op foto's heb gezien. Het bandje is wel erg 'el-cheapo', zoals verwacht. Vooral de sluiting, omg. Totdat ik een ander bandje heb mag deze zich nog wel bewijzen.

Ook qua pasvorm ben zeer tevreden. Hetgeen waar ik bang voor was (dat die te groot uit zou vallen op mijn kleine pols), is niet het geval.

Nu even het forum doorspitten hoe ik de band kan verkleinen zonder hem te slopen (hè Mart, :-d)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Haha, nah, met een beetje beleid moet dat ding wel heel kunnen blijven hoor 

Mooi ding hoor! En omdat je toch voor die ministry bent gegaan nu ook een erg unieke kast in je collectie |>


----------



## om-4

Hoe zijn die Vostoks nou in het echt? Niet te blikkerig?
Ze zijn niet duur maar ik twijfel al een lange tijd of ik er één zal aanschaffen.

Kan mij uit de tijd dat ik nog niet zo into horloges was dergelijke klokkies in Praag heb gezien.
Van die toeristen uitvoeringen met plaatjes van Lenin, Gagarin etc. Die bandjes waren inderdaad niet echt heavy duty.

Ik neem aan dat de kast verchroomd messing is en niet SS.


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Hoe zijn die Vostoks nou in het echt? Niet te blikkerig?
> Ze zijn niet duur maar ik twijfel al een lange tijd of ik er één zal aanschaffen.
> 
> Kan mij uit de tijd dat ik nog niet zo into horloges was dergelijke klokkies in Praag heb gezien.
> Van die toeristen uitvoeringen met plaatjes van Lenin, Gagarin etc. Die bandjes waren inderdaad niet echt heavy duty.
> 
> Ik neem aan dat de kast verchroomd messing is en niet SS.


Ik heb inderdaad ook een boel van die toeristenhorloges; heb er met o.a. Lenin, Stalin, Jeltsin op de wijzerplaat :-d

De bandjes zijn meestal flut, je moet er vanuit gaan dat je een nieuw bandje moet bestellen, maar dan nog zijn het goede deals.

De Amphibian is trouwens door en door staal, de Komandirskie niet, dat is inderdaad verchroomd messing.

Als je wil kan ik er de 29ste wel wat meenemen zodat je er wat mee kan spelen


----------



## Racka

Het is echt een apart horloge in positieve zin. Vooral als je al een tijd er over twijfelt, zoals ik heb gedaan, en je de achtergrond een beetje kent is het echt een must have. Qua kwaliteit zit het zeker goed, vooral voor het geld dat je ervoor kwijt bent. Zoals vaker al geroepen is het bandje niet van de beste kwaliteit maar die is vervangbaar en dat doen er veel, ik ook. Ik ga van de week naar de horlogebandenspecialist .nl (10 minuten bij mij vandaan) om wat bandjes te proberen. Wordt waarschijnlijk rubber.
De bezel is trouwens wel verchroomd messing maar die is evt. ook vervangbaar en met een andere inlay als je echt wilt uithalen.

Tot nu toe heb ik trouwens het originele bandje erom gehad en eenmaal om je pols ziet die er wel aardig uit, wel een paar haartjes per dag kwijt. Als je het bandje in je hand hebt voel en hoor je duidelijk dat het goedkoop is, ook de sluiting ervan voelt wat scherp aan. Wat ik ook minder aan het bandje vind is dat het gehele horloge 'polished' is en alleen de sluiting 'brushed'.

Ik twijfel echter niet over de kast en het uurwerk. Dat voelt zeer solide aan, ook het effect van het acryl glas is prachtig om te zien....


----------



## om-4

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik heb inderdaad ook een boel van die toeristenhorloges; heb er met o.a. Lenin, Stalin, Jeltsin op de wijzerplaat :-d
> 
> De bandjes zijn meestal flut, je moet er vanuit gaan dat je een nieuw bandje moet bestellen, maar dan nog zijn het goede deals.
> 
> De Amphibian is trouwens door en door staal, de Komandirskie niet, dat is inderdaad verchroomd messing.
> 
> Als je wil kan ik er de 29ste wel wat meenemen zodat je er wat mee kan spelen


Ik zou er graag een paar willen zien. Dank


----------



## BramJ

Nieuw bandje van Bradystraps voor de Precista, staat echt goed (op de foto matched het geel minder dan in het echt)


----------



## EricSW

BramJ said:


> Nieuw bandje van Bradystraps voor de Precista, staat echt goed (op de foto matched het geel minder dan in het echt)


Mooie combi zo!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie combi inderdaad, ook een erg fraai horloge, ik meen dat dit model niet meer wordt verkocht. Helaas.


----------



## BramJ

Wordt inderdaad niet meer verkocht. Er zijn er ook maar 200 gemaakt, die van mij is nummertje 11.

maar dit antwoord kreeg ik van Eddie (van Timefactors) toen ik vroeg of hij nog een zwarte datum ring had:



> These parts are not currently available Bram although I may bring the PRS-17C back in the future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Eddie


----------



## Lester Burnham

Kijk eens aan! Interessant om in de gaten te houden dus :-!


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb twee nieuwe aanwinsten gisteren binnen gekregen:









Eerst deze Green Collection G-6900EW. 


















Iemand een idee wat dit voor een sticker is?










Numer twee is een model dat ik eigenlijk al erg lang hebben wil. Was wel een beetje duur, zeker met die naheffing van €53,48...
































































Als je meer wilt weten over dit model, moet je vanavond maar eens het artikel lezen dat ik zo op 50 Gs publiceer. Er zit nogal wat achtergrond voor mij achter dit G-Shock model.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Twee hele fraaie horloges!

Ik zie dat die eerste via Zweden is binnengekomen. Ik heb dat de laatste tijd ook een paar keer gehad met pakjes vanuit Singapore, op die manier denken ze de invoerheffingen te kunnen omzeilen ofzo. Maar aan de sticker te zien trapte de douane daar niet in


----------



## Racka

Ben benieuwd naar het verhaal achter de ninja.


----------



## Sjors

Hi Rachid,

Finished:

50 Gs

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Goed stuk Sjors. Ik heb het met plezier gelezen. Ha, de topman van Kawasaki ontmoeten/tegen het lijf lopen,hoe krijg je het voor elkaar.
Ene, die 53 treuro's zijn een koopje met zo'n verhaal erachter.

Feli.

groet,
Elf.


----------



## Dimer

Nieuw bandje


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Hi Rachid,
> 
> Finished:
> 
> 50 Gs
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


Gefeliciteerd!!

Op naar een nieuw jaar, heb je blog pas geleden ontdekt en ziet er goed uit. Erg leuk om af en toe iets te lezen.


----------



## Bidle

Dimer said:


> Nieuw bandje


Schitterend!! Ik vind dit z'n mooi horloge, maar die stomme achterlijke glazen achterkant.....

Had destijds het geld in mijn zak zitten om hem te halen en kwam er bij de juwelier pas achter dat het horloge voorzien was van een glazen achterkant..... zo jammer! Het anti-magnetische aspect van het horloge is juist z'n onderdeel van deze serie..... Enfin, heb hem laten liggen en baal er nog steeds van... van die achterkant dus. ;-)

Desondanks een schitterend horloge en uiteraard ook je nieuwe bandje!


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Op naar een nieuw jaar, heb je blog pas geleden ontdekt en ziet er goed uit. Erg leuk om af en toe iets te lezen.


Hoi Bidle,

Ik geloof dat ik onlangs zag dat er meer dan 230 artikelen op staan, dus voorlopig kun je nog even voouit :-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Racka

Leuk om zoiets mee te maken Sjors, ik ben blij voor je dat je hem dan eindelijk hebt. Hoop dat het weer beter gaat met je pa.


----------



## Racka

Ik ben van de week nog langs dehorlogebandenspecialist winkel geweest. Kon even de bandjes zien die op de website staan maar de aardige meneer bood me een bandje aan wat hij nog had liggen. Volgens mij een proefexemplaar, is niet in de collectie gekomen. Hij is van Bonetto Cinturini en ik mocht hem voor een tientje meenemen. Nou dat is nog eens een deal! Hij stond ook nog eens beter dan de anderen dus hij heeft hem er meteen voor me opgezet.



















Is niet verkeerd dacht ik, ik ben er blij mee.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeker, een mooi bandje hoor! Rubber past perfect op een duikhorloge zoals de Amphibian.

Ook nog een nieuwe bezel onderweg trouwens? Of bevalt 'ie zo ook wel?


----------



## om-4

Kijk, een Seiko solar diver op de kop getikt. Beautyshots volgen later.


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Schitterend!! Ik vind dit z'n mooi horloge, maar die stomme achterlijke glazen achterkant.....
> 
> Had destijds het geld in mijn zak zitten om hem te halen en kwam er bij de juwelier pas achter dat het horloge voorzien was van een glazen achterkant..... zo jammer! Het anti-magnetische aspect van het horloge is juist z'n onderdeel van deze serie..... Enfin, heb hem laten liggen en baal er nog steeds van... van die achterkant dus. ;-)
> 
> Desondanks een schitterend horloge en uiteraard ook je nieuwe bandje!


Thanks 

Ben het met je eens wat betreft glazen achterkant. Daar heb ik dan ook de IW3227 voor


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Kijk, een Seiko solar diver op de kop getikt. Beautyshots volgen later.
> 
> View attachment 441458


Grappig, nooit geweten dat Seiko ook ooit een (soort van) Eco-Drive op de markt heeft gebracht!


----------



## Racka

Lester Burnham said:


> Zeker, een mooi bandje hoor! Rubber past perfect op een duikhorloge zoals de Amphibian.
> 
> Ook nog een nieuwe bezel onderweg trouwens? Of bevalt 'ie zo ook wel?


Ja hij bevalt zo ook wel maar ik vind een andere bezel(insert) toch mooier. 
Ik denk dat een zwarte insert (met tijdsaanduidingen) het horloge meer rust geeft. Hij glimt imho ietsiepietsie te veel.


----------



## Shocked

Vandaag binnengekomen: een G-Shock G-800DB.









De band is heel licht goudkleurig. Ik kon geen foto vinden waarop de kleur echt goed te zien was voordat ik 'm bestelde.
En gouden horloges zijn niet helemaal mijn ding. Maar deze is niet zo fout als ik had gevreesd.
Ik ga 'm gewoon een tijdje dragen en zie dan wel wat ik er uiteindelijk van vind


----------



## om-4

champagne is toch de correcte term
't is niet van dat diepe bling goud. Is de rest grijs? Wel chique voor een G.


----------



## Racka

Hey, da's een mudman in een andere kast! Weet je wat ik toch vreemd vind.... de positie van de start/stop (forward) en de split/reset (reverse) knoppen. Ik heb altijd het idee dat ze verkeerd om zitten.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Nu je het zegt, is inderdaad een Mudman met stalen kast! Was mij in eerste instantie niet eens opgevallen eigenlijk.


----------



## Shocked

Champagne lijkt me inderdaad een prima naam voor deze kleur, ja. De kast is grijs (en niet van metaal) en de rest is champagne. En het is inderdaad de module van een Mudman. Er bestaat ook nog een versie met een zwarte band en een blauw display.


----------



## Sjors

Hé Shocked,

Da's een leuk ding. Ik schijn er ook een te hebben, volgens mijn website 










Hij komt uit 2006 alweer. Ik heb altijd wel eens de gouden G-011 willen hebben. Die is behoorlijk goudkleurig, maar toch mooi.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Sjors

Ik wilde hem al in 2004 hebben, maar was na aanschaf van twee GW-203K's zo ongeveer platzak. Eindelijk in mijn collectie, een GW-204K-9JR. Tevens mijn eerste Potvis in de I.C.E.R.C. collectie.


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ik wilde hem al in 2004 hebben, maar was na aanschaf van twee GW-203K's zo ongeveer platzak. Eindelijk in mijn collectie, een GW-204K-9JR. Tevens mijn eerste Potvis in de I.C.E.R.C. collectie.


Deze is ook gaaf!!

Gefeliciteerd en helemaal goed dat die compleet is met doos.


----------



## -=RC=-

SMP Electric Blue


----------



## EricSW

-=RC=- said:


> SMP Electric Blue


Mooi zeg! Erg fraai! Heb je die 'gebruikt' gekocht?


----------



## -=RC=-

EricSW said:


> Mooi zeg! Erg fraai! Heb je die 'gebruikt' gekocht?


Geruild tegen mijn Alpina. 
Ben er nog niet over uit of ik nou spijt moet hebben of niet...


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik had het er zondag al over dat ik eigenlijk had gehoopt dat dit horloge iets eerder zou zijn binnengekomen zodat ik het mee kon nemen, maar helaas! Twee dagen later mag ik u allen dan alsnog voorstellen aan dit digitale horloge uit de Sovjet-Unie, de электроника, ofwel Elektronika.










Alle functies, inclusief de verlichting, werken nog zoals het zou moeten. Ik moet er nu alleen nog een passend bandje bij gaan zoeken! Een NATO zou kunnen maar ik weet nog niet zeker of dat 'm gaat worden. Jullie nog suggesties?


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


>


Goh.... mooi? Apart is ie in ieder geval wel....


----------



## EricSW

-=RC=- said:


> Geruild tegen mijn Alpina.
> Ben er nog niet over uit of ik nou spijt moet hebben of niet...


Ligt er aan hoe die Alpina eruit zag.... haha!


----------



## Lester Burnham

EricSW said:


> Goh.... mooi? Apart is ie in ieder geval wel....


Ik heb het ding niet gekocht vanwege de looks hoor ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Het kan altijd nog erger trouwens, deze ben ik ook tegengekomen op ebay:

Misschien iets voor Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Het kan altijd nog erger trouwens, deze ben ik ook tegengekomen op ebay:
> 
> Misschien iets voor Sjors


'Zo goed als nieuw' stond er zeker bij.... :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Op Ebay heet dat toch NOS? ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Martin_B said:


> Op Ebay heet dat toch NOS? ;-)


Als het een hele vieze en harige winkel was zou het goed kunnen dat het nog 'old stock' is


----------



## Shocked

Lester Burnham said:


> Als het een hele vieze en harige winkel was zou het goed kunnen dat het nog 'old stock' is


Stock old lijkt me meer van toepassing


----------



## Bidle

-=RC=- said:


> SMP Electric Blue


Erg mooi hoor!! Vind de blauwe cijfers op de bezel wel even wennen.

@ Lester: Ziet er ook gaaf uit. Heb zelf binnenkort ook iets leuks om te laten zien, waar ik erg blij mee ben.  Oh en die andere rus (blauwe) is idd wel iets voor Sjors. lol


----------



## Sjors

Bidle said:


> Oh en die andere rus (blauwe) is idd wel iets voor Sjors. lol


Nou, als ie nou niet blauw was...


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Nou, als ie nou niet blauw was...


Helemaal vergeten,.... is er overigens nog een uitleg waarom je een hekel aan blauw hebt??


----------



## Sjors

Geen echt idee. Waarschijnlijk omdat de meeste mensen spijkerbroeken dragen en ik de kleur over het algemeen lelijk vind, denk ik. Het gaat trouwens niet altijd op hoor. Ik draag soms dit ding:










en ik vind deze Raysman ook prachtig:










Groetjes,


----------



## Lester Burnham

Shocked said:


> Stock old lijkt me meer van toepassing


Haha :-d



Bidle said:


> @ Lester: Ziet er ook gaaf uit. Heb zelf binnenkort ook iets leuks om te laten zien, waar ik erg blij mee ben.  Oh en die andere rus (blauwe) is idd wel iets voor Sjors. lol


Ben benieuwd! Het zal toch niet zijn dat er een Rus aan zit te komen??? :think:


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Geen echt idee. Waarschijnlijk omdat de meeste mensen spijkerbroeken dragen en ik de kleur over het algemeen lelijk vind, denk ik. Het gaat trouwens niet altijd op hoor. Ik draag soms dit ding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en ik vind deze Raysman ook prachtig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,


Enne wel blauwe T-shirts in je verzameling, want als je de eerste draagt hoort er natuurlijk wel een bijpassend shirt bij.


----------



## -=RC=-

EricSW said:


> Ligt er aan hoe die Alpina eruit zag.... haha!


Zo


----------



## Bidle

-=RC=- said:


> Zo


Persoonlijk vind ik het een goede ruil, maar heb dan ook weinig met de modellen van Alpina.... dus is puur op basis van looks.


----------



## EricSW

-=RC=- said:


> Zo


Da's wel een heel andere klok, maar vind het wel een goede ruil, de Omega is veel 'tijdlozer'.


----------



## Rob84

Gisteren mijn nieuwe "Flightmaster" binnen gekregen.








Het is de SNA411, de rotary slide rule is echt leuk


----------



## Bidle

Rob84 said:


> Gisteren mijn nieuwe "Flightmaster" binnen gekregen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Het is de SNA411, de rotary slide rule is echt leuk


Gefeliciteerd, weet je ook hoe die werkt? Ik heb hem er zelf nog niet eerder één gezien.

Veel draagplezier!! Mag ik vragen wat je nog meer in je collectie hebt?


----------



## Rob84

Bidle said:


> Gefeliciteerd, weet je ook hoe die werkt? Ik heb hem er zelf nog niet eerder één gezien.
> 
> Veel draagplezier!! Mag ik vragen wat je nog meer in je collectie hebt?


Thanks, jaja, de handleiding van de slide rule alleen is dikker dan het horloge zelf 

De collectie tot nu toe:
Seiko SNL003 (Arctura Kinetic Chrono)
Seiko SNA411 ("Flightmaster")
Breil Eros BW0307 Chrono
Breil Tribe TW0447 Chrono

Onderweg:
Seiko 5 SNK809 "Aviator"


----------



## Bidle

Rob84 said:


> Thanks, jaja, de handleiding van de slide rule alleen is dikker dan het horloge zelf
> 
> De collectie tot nu toe:
> Seiko SNL003 (Arctura Kinetic Chrono)
> Seiko SNA411 ("Flightmaster")
> Breil Eros BW0307 Chrono
> Breil Tribe TW0447 Chrono
> 
> Onderweg:
> Seiko 5 SNK809 "Aviator"


Hoef je je de komende dagen iig niet te vervelen met zo'n handleiding!

Die aviator heb ik ook gehad maar dan in beige, zelfs twee keer, maar beide zijn ingepikt!! Vond het een geweldig horloge met name voor aan het strand!! Ga je veel plezier aan beleven.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooie collectie Seiko's Rob!
De SNK809 is echt een klassiekertje, ik draag 'm zelf niet zo vaak, maar toch een echte must-have voor de horloge-hamsteraar


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Mooie collectie Seiko's Rob!
> De SNK809 is echt een klassiekertje, ik draag 'm zelf niet zo vaak, maar toch een echte must-have voor de horloge-hamsteraar


Zonde man, gewoon lekker dragen!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Zonde man, gewoon lekker dragen!


Doe ik ook af en toe wel eens, maar er zijn nog pakweg 90 andere horloges die ook polstijd willen hebben :-d


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Doe ik ook af en toe wel eens, maar er zijn nog pakweg 90 andere horloges die ook polstijd willen hebben :-d


Brrrrrr, nooit begrepen mensen met zoveel horloges. ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Brrrrrr, nooit begrepen mensen met zoveel horloges. ;-)


Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik de laatste tijd, als mensen vragen hoeveel ik er nou eigenlijk wel niet heb, me een beetje ongemakkelijk/gegeneerd voel als ik moet antwoorden. Weet niet of dat een soort van STOP-teken is


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik de laatste tijd, als mensen vragen hoeveel ik er nou eigenlijk wel niet heb, me een beetje ongemakkelijk/gegeneerd voel als ik moet antwoorden. Weet niet of dat een soort van STOP-teken is


Nee joh, gewoon lekker doen waar je zin in hebt. Ik zou zelf niet weten hoeveel horloges ik heb, maar iig lang niet zoveel.


----------



## Racka

Laatste paar dagen weer veel mooie horloges gezien, op het forum en tijdens de meeting. Veel mooie affordables maar ook veel hele mooie not-affordables. Ben de laatste tijd echt aan het twijfelen wat ik echt wil.... leuke affordables blijven kopen bv. G-Schock 5600, Seiko skx007, Seiko 5 Aviator, Parnis Pam homage, Alpha etc. of gewoon even niets meer kopen voorlopig en het geld bewaren voor een horloge uit een duurdere klasse. Rolex Explorer II staat bv hoog op het verlanglijstje (bedankt voor de foto Ard ) maar is voorlopig zeker niet haalbaar. Wijze zou zijn, een +- E1500 horloge kopen die weinig afschrijft en daarvan genieten tot er een upgrade mogelijk is en zo eigenlijk de ladder beklimmen tot ik mijn #1 kan kopen.

Hoe denke jullie hierover? Ervaringen? Realistisch?


----------



## Vleeshomp

Doorsparen ;-)


----------



## Lester Burnham

Racka said:


> Laatste paar dagen weer veel mooie horloges gezien, op het forum en tijdens de meeting. Veel mooie affordables maar ook veel hele mooie not-affordables. Ben de laatste tijd echt aan het twijfelen wat ik echt wil.... leuke affordables blijven kopen bv. G-Schock 5600, Seiko skx007, Seiko 5 Aviator, Parnis Pam homage, Alpha etc. of gewoon even niets meer kopen voorlopig en het geld bewaren voor een horloge uit een duurdere klasse. Rolex Explorer II staat bv hoog op het verlanglijstje (bedankt voor de foto Ard ) maar is voorlopig zeker niet haalbaar. Wijze zou zijn, een +- E1500 horloge kopen die weinig afschrijft en daarvan genieten tot er een upgrade mogelijk is en zo eigenlijk de ladder beklimmen tot ik mijn #1 kan kopen.
> 
> Hoe denke jullie hierover? Ervaringen? Realistisch?





Vleeshomp said:


> Doorsparen ;-)


Uitgeven ;-)

Je kan zo'n SKX007, of SNK809 of welke klassieke affordable dan ook, altijd voor een heel mooi bedrag verkopen na een paar jaar voorzichtig gebruik. Dan kan je tegen die tijd alsnog een stapje omhoog maken en heb je in de tussentijd wel een mooie verzameling gehad en veel stijlen/maten uit kunnen proberen zodat je wat beter weet wat je wil!


----------



## Martin_B

Vleeshomp said:


> Doorsparen ;-)


Volgens mij ook. Ik denk dat de enige horloges die hun waarde redelijk behouden ondanks het dragen alleen te vinden zijn in de hogere prijsklasse (lees rolex, jlc, patek) Of je moet een zeer gewild model tweedehands kopen, en erg netjes en compleet houden, bijvoorbeeld een Speedy Pro. 
Er zijn er nog meer, maar dat zijn vaak lucky shots, waarvan je van te voren het niet zag aankomen. Ik heb er zelf een paar die ik inmiddels voor ruim meer dan aanschaf kan verkopen (tientjes winst!! ;-) )waarvan ik dat niet had verwacht. Bijvoorbeeld:




























Zelf probeer ik nu te sparen voor een duurdere aanschaf, dus ik heb voor het eerst sinds lange tijd niets onderweg!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Volgens mij ook. Ik denk dat de enige horloges die hun waarde redelijk behouden ondanks het dragen alleen te vinden zijn in de hogere prijsklasse (lees rolex, jlc, patek) Of je moet een zeer gewild model tweedehands kopen, en erg netjes en compleet houden, bijvoorbeeld een Speedy Pro.
> Er zijn er nog meer, maar dat zijn vaak lucky shots, waarvan je van te voren het niet zag aankomen. Ik heb er zelf een paar die ik inmiddels voor ruim meer dan aanschaf kan verkopen (tientjes winst!! ;-) )waarvan ik dat niet had verwacht. Bijvoorbeeld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelf probeer ik nu te sparen voor een duurdere aanschaf, dus ik heb voor het eerst sinds lange tijd niets onderweg!
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Heb je al iets op oog??

De onderste vind ik nog steeds erg gaaf, maar zou dan een oude willen. Ben ik helaas nog niet tegen gekomen. Ook erg mooie foto!


----------



## Oldheritage

Die originele oude versie ga je ook niet meer tegenkomen vrees ik. De productie was erg gelimiteerd en de prijzen (als je er al één kan vinden...) liggen erg hoog helaas...


----------



## Bidle

Oldheritage said:


> Die originele oude versie ga je ook niet meer tegenkomen vrees ik. De productie was erg gelimiteerd en de prijzen (als je er al één kan vinden...) liggen erg hoog helaas...


Dat is jammer, maar weet jij wellicht waar ik op zou moeten zoeken.... wil ik er überhaupt één tegenkomen. Want heb begrepen dat die destijds een andere naam hadden???

Enne geduld is een schone zaak! Zo heb ik al een paar keer erg lang gewacht; record is ongeveer 4 jaar en dan om de paar weken weer flink zoeken.


----------



## Oldheritage

Eigenlijk is de enige manier om "TaoBao" in de gaten te houden, de Chinese variant van eBay. Je zou ook enkele van de leden op het Chinese horloges subforum een pm kunnen sturen in de hoop dat ze een alternatieve route kennen. AlbertaTime bijvoorbeeld, kan je misschien wel helpen om TaoBao te doorzoeken en in de gaten te houden met behulp van de juiste Chinese tekens ;-)

Ik denk dat het je met een voldoende hoog budget en wat doorzettingsvermogen wel moet lukken.


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Heb je al iets op oog??
> 
> De onderste vind ik nog steeds erg gaaf, maar zou dan een oude willen. Ben ik helaas nog niet tegen gekomen. Ook erg mooie foto!


dank je

Ik weet er tot nu toe één die is verkocht, voor tegen 1000 euro. Ook staat nog een orginele shanghai milwatch te koop:
60s Shanghai Chinese Air-Force Military Watch Very Rare | eBay

Zelf wil ik een keer een mooie stalen Datejust kopen, of een two-tone eventueel. Die zijn er nog voor bedragen die ik nog bijeen kan sparen zonder wanhopig te worden ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> dank je
> 
> Ik weet er tot nu toe één die is verkocht, voor tegen 1000 euro. Ook staat nog een orginele shanghai milwatch te koop:
> 60s Shanghai Chinese Air-Force Military Watch Very Rare | eBay
> 
> Zelf wil ik een keer een mooie stalen Datejust kopen, of een two-tone eventueel. Die zijn er nog voor bedragen die ik nog bijeen kan sparen zonder wanhopig te worden ;-)


Als ik zou mogen kiezen dan zou ik zeker voor staal gaan,... kun je altijd dragen en net iets meer low-profile. Enfin, zoveel mensen, zoveel smaken.


----------



## Bidle

Oldheritage said:


> Eigenlijk is de enige manier om "TaoBao" in de gaten te houden, de Chinese variant van eBay. Je zou ook enkele van de leden op het Chinese horloges subforum een pm kunnen sturen in de hoop dat ze een alternatieve route kennen. AlbertaTime bijvoorbeeld, kan je misschien wel helpen om TaoBao te doorzoeken en in de gaten te houden met behulp van de juiste Chinese tekens ;-)
> 
> Ik denk dat het je met een voldoende hoog budget en wat doorzettingsvermogen wel moet lukken.


Thx, zal me er eens in gaan verdiepen!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

We zullen maar even met een frisse frontpage verder gaan, deel twee van het "nieuwe aanwinsten"-topic is online!

Nieuw topic: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-vol-ii-547743.html


----------

